# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Календарно-тематическое планирование

## Мелодия

*TAVINA*, ничего страшного. Я потерплю  :flower: 
Вопрос к руководителям вокальных студий (кружков, коллективов и т.д.). Как вы оформляете журналы? Вы их ведете?

----------


## Tavina

*Мелодия*,
Наши руководители коллективов ведут такие журналы. Они чем-то похожи на простые учебные. Туда входят колонки:
- №п/п
- Ф.И.О, участника
- месяц (колонка, где отмечается посещаемость)
- дата занятий
- содержание занятий
- часы (если оплата почасовая)
- подпись руководителя

Еще в этот "Журнал учета работы творческого объединения" входят разделы: 
- участие в мероприятиях
- творческие  достижения
Здесь отображаются все события за творческий сезон.

----------


## Мелодия

*TAVINA*, а учебно-воспитательная работа? И ... забыла... в начале журнала какие-то разделы.  :Oj:  Заголовки не помню.

----------


## Василий

> Вопрос к руководителям вокальных студий (кружков, коллективов и т.д.)


Да ведем. Но сначала пишется тематическое планирование.

----------


## Мелодия

*baranvagalina*, Галина (Вас ведь так зовут?), я немного ошиблась. Этот раздел в журнале называется "Учебно-творческая работа". Кроме как, "Разучивание песен" и "Участие в мероприятиях ДК", мне в голову ничего не приходит (отсутствие высшего образования и большой перерыв по этой специальности в работе дает о себе знать). Подскажите, пожалуйста, что туда входит.



> тематическое планирование.


  :Oj:  это что такое?...

----------


## Василий

Как разработать программу дополнительного образования детей?

Рецензирование образовательной программы дополнительного образования детей
Завершая разговор о требованиях к образовательной программе дополнительного образования детей, отметим, что к ней должна быть приложена рецензия. Рекомендуется получить две рецензии:
• внутреннюю (ее, как правило, пишет методист учреждения, в котором разработана программа);
• внешнюю (ее дает независимый эксперт по профилю деятельности, представленному в программе).
Примерный план рецензии
1. Заголовок рецензии
Рецензия на программу «_________» (название), ФИО и должность автора программы, название образовательного учреждения, реализующего программу.
2. Общая характеристика программы:
• образовательная область;
• вид детского объединения (студия, ансамбль и др.), в рамках которого реализуется рецензируемая программа;
• адресат (категория обучающихся, их возраст, социальный состав и др.);
• срок реализации, на который рассчитана программа;
• есть ли подобная программа в общеобразовательной школе (сравнить по содержательным линиям);
• в чем заключается «дополнительность» рецензируемой программы;
• стиль и качество подачи материала (профессионально, системно, грамотно и т.п.).
3. Актуальность программы и ее новизна для системы дополнительного образования детей.
4. Характеристика структуры программы (краткое описание частей и их анализ):
— анализ пояснительной записки;
— анализ содержательной части программы (отмечается, насколько полно раскрываются основные темы занятий);
— анализ методического обеспечения программы (в какой мере автором характеризуются педагогические, психологические, организационные условия, необходимые для получения образовательного результата; насколько глубоко раскрывается методика работы над содержанием учебного материала, оценки знаний и умений учащихся);
— оценка списка литературы (полнота, доступность для адресата).
5. Полнота программы (выделены ли в ней структурные части, все ли компоненты представлены внутри частей).
6. Целостность программы (согласованы ли цели, задачи и способы их достижения).
7. Ведущая идея программы и пути ее реализации, новизна подхода к отбору содержания, оригинальность предлагаемой методики, пригодность программы для данного учреждения и для тиражирования в образовательной практике.
8. Язык и стиль изложения материалов (четкость, ясность, доказательность, логичность и др.).
9. Соответствие программы специфике дополнительного образования детей.
В данном разделе рецензии целесообразно отметить, насколько программа способствует:
• стимулированию познавательной деятельности обучающегося;
• развитию его коммуникативных навыков;
• созданию социокультурной среды общения;
• развитию творческих способностей личности обучающегося;
• поддержанию стремления к самостоятельной деятельности и самообразованию;
• творческому использованию жизненного опыта ребенка;
• профессиональному самоопределению обучающегося.
10. Характеристика приложений к программе, их содержательность (методические разработки, дидактический материал, схемы проведения занятий, формы договоров и др.).
11. Характеристика профессиональных знаний и умений педагога как автора программы.
12. Общая оценка программы: достоинства и недостатки, ошибки и замечания.
Рецензия на программу должна содержать ее аргументированную оценку, рекомендации по преодолению недостатков и заключительный вывод о возможности (невозможности) ее использования в системе дополнительного образования детей. Кроме того, рецензент высказывает предложение о закреплении за программой определенного статуса (авторская, модифицированная, экспериментальная).
Рецензент заверяет содержание рецензии личной подписью, указывает полностью свои фамилию, имя, отчество, должность и место работы. Документ скрепляется печатью организации, удостоверяющей подпись рецензента, и предоставляется в 2-х экземплярах.

----------


## Arnav

*Василий2008*,
 Василий, спасибо большое!

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008,
> Василий, спасибо большое!


Не за что.
Времени практически нет, но если будут вопросы пишите.

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, Владислав, вопрос к Вам, как к специалисту: мне кажется, что 



> Как разработать программу дополнительного образования детей?


 относится больше к Центрам (Домам) детского творчества. Мы в КДУ ничего подобного не писали. Ваше мнение?

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Зимфирочка - пишем и еще как. и не только программу. но и концепции развития как отедльных клубных формирований так и всего заведения в целом. Потом все это еще и защищаем.

----------


## Мелодия

> пишем и еще как


 а мы ничего не пишем... Или этим администрация КДУ занимается? Или руководители кружков тоже пишут?

----------


## Arnav

> Или руководители кружков тоже пишут?


Ну не в обиду будет сказано руководителям кружков. Они люди творческие и потому не всегда обязательные. Потому, требую от них план работы и чтобы журналы были в идеальном состоянии. остальное там методисты чего-нибудь придумают и изобразят. но это я вам так по секрету говорю.
Я могу выслать тебе на ящик план нашей работы и отчет по формам , утвержденным Управлением культуры города - там такой темный лес - с ума сойти можно.
И еще существует финансовый план. о котором я говорил. В этом году пока что вроде выполняем, следующего года жду уже с опаской.

----------


## Василий

[IMG]http://*********ru/277271m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

> Я могу выслать тебе на ящик план нашей работы и отчет по формам , утвержденным Управлением культуры города - там такой темный лес - с ума сойти можно.


  :Yes4:   :Thank You:  Уже хочу!!! Спасибки!  :flower: 
*Василий2008*, это то, что я спрашивала?

----------


## baranvagalina

> могу выслать тебе на ящик план нашей работы и отчет по формам


Можно и мне на ящик прислать все эти документы? Многого не знаю-как делать...

----------


## Мелодия

*Василий2008*, спасибо! Вы меня простите за наглость, так как там очень мелко и ничего не видно, не могли бы Вы отправить образец Вашего плана мне на почту в формате Word. Очень хочу научиться правильно заполнять документацию. У нас мне спросить не у кого.

----------


## baranvagalina

*Мелодия*,
 Я на работе возьму у худрука свою папку с документами и уже конкретно вам отвечу.Чтоб уж точно...

----------


## Мелодия

*baranvagalina*, спасибо! Буду ждать!!!

----------


## zizi

*Мелодия*,
 Спасибки! А есть ли у кого-нибудь план или программа развития учреждения, или что-то похожее.

----------


## Мелодия

> план или программа развития учреждения


 это должно быть у руководителей КДУ. Наверное, у *Arnav*а есть.

----------


## Брат-белорус

У меня нету точно. Хотя, а что Вы подразумеваете под программой развития учреждения?? ))

----------


## Arnav

> А есть ли у кого-нибудь план или программа развития учреждения, или что-то похожее


Все дело в том, что программы развития культурно-досуговых учреждений везде разные (в зависимости от категории учреждения) и если начальство его требует у вас, то должны дать хотя бы форму или образец этого плана. План работы, это не минусовка, которая везде и всегда звучит одинаково. Разрабатывается с учетом контингента посетителей. технических возможностей, и наличия квалифицированных штатных творческих работников. А такие возможности везде разные. Поэтому, чтобы была возможность помочь - предоставьте хотя бы месячный или годовой план вашей работы или свои наработки в этом направлении. Тот план по которому работает мое КДУ вам ничего не даст.
Я предполагал. что здесь можно будет выставлять на обсуждение какие-либо рабочие моменты и совместно приходить к их решению. А не делиться готовыми рецептами. Только тогда это принесет реальную пользу и вам и всем посетителям этой страницы.

----------


## Arnav

> А коллектив у меня малость расслабился после праздников.....


Так они везде расслабились. Иногда эти отчеты просто выводят из себя. Казалось бы все сдали, нет возникает еще какой-то. В этом году хотят ввести еще и индивидуальные планы работы для всех творческих сотрудников. Сейчас биться собираюсь, чтобы не писать эту ересь.

----------


## Дабл

*Arnav*, у нас пока по этому поводу тишина.... Отделы в ДК пишут планы, а вот индивидуальные!!!! :Vah:   Когда тогда работать?

----------


## Arnav

*Дабл*,
 Да понимаешь, это ж вообще абсурд какой-то. На столе уже от бумаг и расоряжений - места не осталось. Получается, что вместо того, чтобы делать мероприятия, нужно целыми днями сидеть и корпеть над этими документами. Когда я услышал об индивидуальных планах, я полдня в шоке ходил. Это ж какую "светлую" голову надо иметь, чтоб такое накосорезить? Понимаю, что я работаю давно и чисто психологически мне с насиженного места уйти тяжело, но я не могу удержать молодых специалистов, которые за символическую зарплату вынуждены терпеть этих "Швондеров" от культуры. Естессно. что немного потеревшись в нашей среде молодые люди понимают, что совковое дуболомство никуда не делось, а спокойно живет и даже процветает. Более того, мало , что увеличили в этом году финансовый план. так еще и оплату за электроэнергию повесили на спецсчет, т.е. на те средства, которые мы должны заработать сами.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "Есть такая профессия-Родину развлекать!"


Извини, позаимствовал твою подпись. Да есть такая профессия. но у некоторых есть профессия - этому мешать.

----------


## Ингуша

*Arnav*,
 А можно поподробней об индивидуальных планах?
Я работаю худ.руком.Всегда писали только общие планы на год.В этом году начали требовать то,не знаю что.У нас сельский ДК.Никто толком ничего объяснить не может,что требуется от меня,именно как от худ.рука.С руководителями ансамблей,кружков ...и т.д. понятней,репертуар ,кол-во учасников,а я вот ничего не пойму..... Надеюсь на Вашу помощь!!!!

----------


## Arnav

*Ингуша*,
 Милая. я сам не могу понять . что такое индивидуальные планы и отказываюсь их писать. Как мне объяснили. что это распорядок работы на месяц. Т.е. я должен расписать каждый свой рабочий день с утра и до вечера. Но ладно бы план. они все равно в нем ничего не поймут. но нужно еще писать и отчет. о том. что я сделал, чем занимался в свое рабочее время. Потому лучше не говорите своему начальству о том. что у моего поехала крыша. Писать эту ересь я не стану. Не нравлюсь. пусть увольняют, но поддерживать дебилизм я не собираюсь.

----------


## Ингуша

*Arnav*,
 :Aga: вот и от нас этого требуют ,плюс планы,которые для меня темный лес.....Да и они сами толком не знают ,что именно я как худ.рук.должна в них писать....во всяком случае толком объяснить не могут....:eek:

----------


## Arnav

*Ингуша*,
 Ну, что скащзать - держаться надо. Моя главная работа. думаю. дарить людям радость. праздник и хорошее настроение. Если бы мое призвание было писать и мне бы это нравилось - Хемингуэем бы стал. а так... писать индивидуальные планы я не стану, а пусть попробуют уволить - ниччо не выйдет. Люди их порвут на тысячу маленьких медвежат.:biggrin: В любом случае, дорогие мои. терпения вам всем и выдержки. Уж не знаю сколько нам всем осталось видеться и слышаться - знайте я пониаю ваш нелегкий труд и уважаю всех вас. Удачи!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У нас с января пройдёт сокращение. Пока говорят на 5%, но возможно этим не ограничится. На ремотны и приобретения вообще ничего не выделяется, теперь и не зарплату денег не хватает.
Не подскажете, у кого какая документация по клубным формированиям, кроме журналов?

----------


## Victorya

Типовое положение о клубном формировании... А ещё недавно порекомендовали вести папку, куда складываем всю информацию, касающуюся деятельности КФ - фотографии мероприятий с выступлениями, копии дипломов и грамот, приглашения на участие в смотрах, фестивалях, конкурсах, программки, вырезки из газет и т.п. Что-то типа творческого отчета в одной папке...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 А еще мы заводим что-то типа паспорта на коллектив.Примерно вот такой. И туда же добавляем дипломы, грамоты, репертуарный план, фотографии. Все что касается коллектива

*Паспорт танцевального коллектива «Гранат»
*
1.  Название:  Танцевальный коллектив «Гранат»

2.  Территория:  СДК п. Юловский

3.  Базовая принадлежность:  МУК «СДК Юловского сельского             поселения»


4.  Дата создания:  1997 год

5.  Ф.И.О. руководителя:  Чиркова Наталия Николаевна

6.  Образование руководителя:  средне-специальное
                                        Ростовское училище культуры

7.  Хореография
.
8.  Танцы народов мира, эстрадные танцы

9.  Количество участников:  40 чел.

10. Средний возраст участников:  6-17 лет

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня такой вопрос.По какому принципу вы пишите перспективные планы на год?  Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  какие вы планы пишите в течении года. И какие отчеты?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Не подскажете, у кого какая документация по клубным формированиям, кроме журналов?


У нас в журнале: 
-наименование формирования, руководитель, время занятий
-список участников /адрес, телефон, родители.../
-перспективный план работы
-инструктаж по ТБ
-посещаемость+даты и темы занятий
-участие в массовых мероприятиях

Помимо этого- у народных коллективов- портфолио коллектива/папка/, в которой- репертуар/по годам/, материально- техническое оснащение, грамоты, дипломы, фото.




> По какому принципу вы пишите перспективные планы на год?  Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  какие вы планы пишите в течении года. И какие отчеты?


*Главный план- программа "Культура" , составляем каждый год:*
-анализ работы учреждения в предыдущем году
-характеристика и специфика зоны обслуживания
-задачи на предстоящий период
-перспективный план культурно-досуговых мероприятий
-административно-хозяйственная деятельность
-методическая и практическая деятельность

*На летние каникулы- план работы с детьми на лето.*

*На случай возникновения тематических месячников - план месячника.*

*Отчеты:*
- по форме 7-НК - ежеквартально и за год
- текстовой отчет о работе за год
- отчет о проведении месячника /если таковой был/

----------


## Victorya

> По какому принципу вы пишите перспективные планы на год?


Последние годы перспективный план на год мы составляем по нескольким основным направлениям (они в основном совпадают с районными целевыми программами, например "Гражданско-патриотическое воспитание", "Духовно-нравственное воспитание", "Семья и семейные праздники", "Пропаганда здорового образа жизни", "Традиционная народная культура", и т.д, и т.п. И вот по каждому из этих направлений мы пишем сначала крупные (массовые) мероприятия, затем мероприятия малых форм работы, затем выставки и работу клубных формирований. Отдельными направлениями идут "Рекламно-издательская деятельность", "Информационно-методическая работа".
 Летом аналогично Рамоновне обязательно пишем "План по организации летнего отдыха детей".
 И по каждому из вышеперечисленных направлений обязательно ежемесячно, ежеквартально пишем отчеты.
 Но вот 7-НК только годовой сводим по всем клубным учреждениям района, а их у нас 33, плюс два городских.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

По планам у нас похоже на Викторию. План на год идёт по направлениям, кроме этого планы на месячники : по наркомании, летнему отдыху, и т.д. Конечно бывают приколы - проводят месячнике профилактики правонарушений среди трудных подростков и нас призывают проводить среди них работу, а потом считать, сколько из них исправилось после нашего мероприятия:biggrin:
А про документацию я спросила, потому, что к нам приехала работник из другого региона и в разговоре с ней выяснилось, что у них кроме журналов, папок на коллективы ещё составлялись перспективные планы на каждый коллектив, в котором указывались не только помесячно концерты, репетиции и т.д., но и цель создания коллектива, основные направления работы, методы работы и т.д. Вот я и подумала - может я что-то пропустила..

----------


## Victorya

> а потом считать, сколько из них исправилось после нашего мероприятия


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





> перспективные планы на каждый коллектив, в котором указывались не только помесячно концерты, репетиции и т.д., но и цель создания коллектива, основные направления работы, методы работы и т.д.


  Мне кажется, что есть особый тип руководителей. которые боятся, что их подопечные останутся без нагрузки, от и загружают по полной программе.
А ещё бывает, что там где документация в полнейшем порядке, работы с коллективом как таковой нет...А там, где руководитель по горло занят именно работой с коллективом, времени на оформление различной документации обычно не хватает. А бывают уникумы, которым хватает времени, а главное таланта  - на все! :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А мы когда-то писали "Творческо-воспитательные" планы на коллективы. Но потом бросили это дело. Все равно это никому не нужно. А про планы я спросила, потому что как-то в этом году встал такой вопрос - О разбивке планов по разделам. В последние годы мы этого не делали . Писали все подряд. Вот мы и заговорили со специалистом УК о назревшей необходимости разделов. А так как она не знакома с таким планированием - попросила меня об этом подумать. Вот совместными усилиями и придумаем с ней "сюрприз" для директоров.

Отчет 7НК мы тоже сдаем  только годовой. А так же отчеты за квартал, полугодие, год. Летние каникулы.

----------


## orsia

ой,а у нас столько планов, столько планов.. кроме перспективного, квартального, летнего отдыха, месячного мы еще пишем планы ОТДЕЛЬНО на каждое крупное мероприятие, а еще кучу разных, типа по патриотическому воспитанию или, вот, недавно писали - ОЧЕНЬ долго смеялись "план мероприятий по повышению рождаемости на 2010 год"... Очень долго думали, КАК наши мероприятия могут повысить рождаемость.. Были предложения написать последний звонок и 1 сентября (после них наши дворники достатьчно трусов и лифчиков в парке находят - значит, повышаем рождаемость!) В месяц мы до 5 планов сдаем. А, вот еще одна фишка - кроме плана на месяц мы пишем план знаменательных дат. Т.е. нам присылается список знаменательных дат, а мы пишем, что будем отмечать. Да, там порой тоже ТАКИЕ праздники встречаются.... где они их только берут?

----------


## Svetulya

Коллеги! Проверка едет.
Кто имеет отпечатанный материал по планированию кружков художественной самодеятельности и Домов культуры в целом?
На год, на месяц, на квартал.
Переделать под себя не составит труда.
Выручите, пожалуйста! Очень надо!

svetamyza@yandex.ru

----------


## Зарница

*Svetulya*,
объясни подробнее что тебе надо? или пример приведи. У меня есть, но незнаю подойдет ли тебе

----------


## Victorya

> Выручите, пожалуйста! Очень надо!


Светлана, смотри личку! Буду рада, если подойдет.

----------


## Svetulya

> Svetulya,
> объясни подробнее что тебе надо? или пример приведи. У меня есть, но незнаю подойдет ли тебе


Мне нужны Планы работы Дома культуры на год, месяц. Они так и называются. 


> Светлана, смотри личку! Буду рада, если подойдет.


*Victorya,*  Спасибо за заботу, но ссылочки не действительны... Я рыдаю... :frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Svetulya*,
 Иди в личку, отправила годовой план. На месяц наши планы не помогут, мы их делаем по факту - что возникает, то и вписываем.

----------


## Svetulya

*Вишенка-Владимир*, очень преблагодарна!!!

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya, Спасибо за заботу, но ссылочки не действительны... Я рыдаю...


*Svetulya*, солнце мое, только что проверила - обе ссылки действующие, именно по ним и скачала свои же планы, так как на домашнем компьютере у меня их нет.
Сейчас отправлю тебе по электронной почте.

----------


## Svetulya

> Svetulya, солнце мое, только что проверила - обе ссылки действующие,


значит мой Аваст опять блокирует обменник. 
Все получила - отправила свои! СПАСИБО!!!
С годовыми разобрались!  :Ok: 

Хотелось бы еще по кружкам художественной самодеятельности! 
Ну должны же быть!!!! Ведь в каждом ДК есть кружки или клубы по интересам! 
Поделитесь!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Svetulya*,
 Я не совсем понимаю - а что по кружкам? У нас они свои планы вписывают в журналы, а общего плана по кружкам в ДК нет.

----------


## Victorya

*Svetulya*,
 Я всё получила, спасибо. Отдельным планов по кружкам у нас тоже никто не пишет, а журналы заполняются от случая к случаю.

----------


## Svetulya

> Svetulya,
> Я не совсем понимаю - а что по кружкам?


Каждый руководитель кружка худ.самодеятельности у меня в ДК пишет план мероприятий на год и на месяц. Еще требуют учебно-воспитательный. У всех они написаны от руки...:frown: 
Может у кого есть отпечатанные?:redface:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Svetulya*,
 Честно говоря, первый раз о таком слышу. :Vah:

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас в журналах руководители пишут перспективные планы работы на полугодие, а клубы- перспективные планы работы на год с разделами:
-Анализ деятельности в предыдущем году
-Цели и задачи на предстоящий год
-Перспективный план культурно-досуговой деятельности
-Методическая работа
-Административно-хозяйственная деятельность

----------


## Айсидора

> *Svetulya*,
>  Иди в личку, отправила годовой план. На месяц наши планы не помогут, мы их делаем по факту - что возникает, то и вписываем.


Девочки! Если можно - помогите и мне тоже! На этой должности работаю с сентября.. Тону в бумагах... Пришлите мне пожалуйста план годовой ДК!

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Radion68

Послала вам квартальный отчет и перспективный план.

----------


## Svetulya

> Послала вам квартальный отчет и перспективный план.


*Radion68*, и со мной поделитесь! Буду оч.благодарна!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Айсидора*,
 я Вам свои тоже отправила.  :Aga:

----------


## Radion68

[b]Svetulya[/b 
послала и вам , понравится или нет, не знаю, но мы так пишем.

----------


## Svetulya

*Radion68*,
 ничего нет...:frown::mad::frown:

Повторите :Aga: : svetamyza@yandex.ru  или s_v_kov@mail.ru

----------


## Зарница

*Svetulya* и Айсидора,,я отправила вам свой, посмотрите, может пригодиться. Напишите - получили или нет, а то я только учусь отправлять письма.

----------


## Айсидора

> *Svetulya* и Айсидора,,я отправила вам свой, посмотрите, может пригодиться. Напишите - получили или нет, а то я только учусь отправлять письма.


Марина, Елена, Светлана СПАСИБО!!!!
Все получила, теперь изучаю. 
Эти цветы для ВАС!

[IMG]http://*********ru/940339m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fomusik

Девочки, пришлите пожалуйста и мне все чем богаты  :Aga: Конец года - общая головная боль. И еще, мжет у кого есть хоть примерный план на год по работе библиотек (у нас новая молоденькая девочка-библиотекарь, сидит, рыдает над планом, а я даже и подсказать не могу). Буду безмерно благодарна, если поможите :flower:

----------


## Зарница

*fomusik*,
встречай план.

Предложение - давайте обменяемся и отчетами!!! :Aga:

----------


## fomusik

Зарница, спасибо огромное! получила. сейчас скину свой план. а отчет я не делаю - этим занимается у нас директор (я худрук), а она с компьютером не дружит - пишет от руки:frown: посмотрю завтра на работе - если чего найду - отсканю и вышлю.
ЗЫ. А план свой сейчас скину.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Зарница*,
 лови!

----------


## Алла и Александр

А мы сдаем отчеты годовые по определенным формам. Все цыфры в них должны соответствовать впоследствии с отчетом 7НК. Могу поделиться

----------


## Radion68

*Svetulya*
Я, конечно опять послала вам отчеты и планы, но может быть я что-то не так делаю? Ответьте, пришло или нет.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*fomusik*,
Отправила и вам, напишите, пришел или нет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Radion68*,
*Зарница*,
 Скиньте и мне ваши планы и отчеты. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Зарница

*fomusik*,
поймала, спасибо!!! Алла и Александр я вам скину в понедельник - у меня с компом проблемы.
Поделитесь и со мной своими планами и отчетами, пожалуйста.:biggrin:
ja.zef@mail.ru

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
принимайте план! Поделитесь своим. У нас тоже отчет по 7НК. Но + творческий, текстовой текст пишем. У вас не так?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 У нас тоже так же. 7 НК и текстовой.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Зарница*,
 Встречайте. Отправила все что есть..

----------


## fomusik

*Radion68*,нет, не получила :frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, милые! пришлите кому не жалко свои отчеты, плиз..

----------


## Skadi

Я - зав. КДК с прошлого декабря (и наш КДК существует столько же времени). Есть планы на год. По кружкам у нас так же планы на год (дни и темы занятий). Разрабатывала сама. Но у нас ССУз :rolleyes:

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
вам отчеты годовые по работе УК или кружков?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 По работе УК

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оля, а можно попросить тебя отправить мне планы кружков. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 Конечно, Аллочка, с удовольствием :smile: Правда, мы ещё это только разрабатываем, 
но лиха беда начало - верно? :rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Конечно, Оля!

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
ловите на почте. Послала отчет за 2008г. Воросы будут-обращайтесь. :Ha:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Постараюсь наш отчёт выслать в понедельник

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
а можно и мне ваш отчет?:rolleyes:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Канешна, в понедельник, он на рабочем компе.

----------


## Victorya

*Алла и Александр*,
 Я тоже в понедельник-вторник вышлю свой отчет за 2008 г. (тоже в домашнем компе не держу:biggrin:)!

----------


## Зарница

*Victorya*,
поделитесь и со мной своим отчетом. Буду очень рада!!!  :Vah: kuku :Vah:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Отчёт послала, напиши получила ли.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Лена, отправь мне свою почту, чтобы я тебе выслала отчёт.

----------


## lesyanew

Ребятки, если не затруднит поделитесь и со мной планом и отчетом, а я свои вышлю.

----------


## Зарница

*lesyanew*,
лови на почте.

----------


## Victorya

*lesyanew*, *Алла и Александр*, смотрите почту, отчеты вам отправила, поделитесь своими пожалуйста. Бросьте на ящик: 
Julharl@rambler.ru


*Зарница*, у меня нет твоей электронной почты.

----------


## Лататашка

Доброй ночи!!! Наткнулась случайно на форум, зарегистрировалась и обрадовалась - наконец-то есть с кем обсудить возникающие вопросы и проблемы. Работаю худруком централизованной клубной системы из 3 домов культуры. Грядут отчёты и планирование на 2009 год, а текущие мероприятия не дают возможности серьёзно подойти к этому вопросу.
Будьте добры, поделитесь своими планами и отчётами, чтобы разбудить в себе фантазию.

Буду всем очень признательна!!!

sumchenka@gmail.com

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, спасибо огромное. Отчеты получила. Правда зайти в инет смогла только сегодня. У меня дома полетела система на компе.. Комп в ремонте. Сегодня вот смогла только выйти с чужого компа. И сразу вам отписываюсь.Спасибо огромное. Свой вышлю сегодня же.

----------


## lesyanew

*Зарница*,
*Victorya*,
Спасибо большое, все пришло. Высылаю свои отчеты.

----------


## lesyanew

*Алла и Александр*,
Спасибо!

----------


## Зарница

*lesyanew*,
Лесик спасибо. Все получила.

----------


## Зарница

*Лататашка*,
ну для начала надо хотя бы познакомится. Имя сказать, откуда. А то как то некрасиво получается-только пришла и уже дай. :Ha:  Мы же "культурные" тети :biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот сегодня пришёл очередной номер журнала "Дом культуры", там хорошая статья про отчётность, и отчёт одного Дома культуры. Вот он, думаю что многим пригодится.
ОТЧЕТ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ
УПРАВЛЕНИЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ ГОРОДСКОГО ОКРУГА КРАСНОТУРЬИНСК, МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ «ГОРОДСКОЙ ДВОРЕЦ КУЛЬТУРЫ» (МУ «ГДК»)

ОТЧЕТ О РАБОТЕ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ «ГОРОДСКОЙ ДВОРЕЦ КУЛЬТУРЫ» ЗА 2008 ГОД

ОСОБЕННОСТИ СОЦИОКУЛЬТУРНОЙ СИТУАЦИИ ПРОШЕДШЕГО ГОДА
Минувший 2008 год характеризуется стабилизаци¬ей социокультурной ситуации в г. Краснотурьинске, что создает уверенность в завтрашнем дне и возмож¬ность более углубленной работы над формированием положительного имиджа МУ «Городской Дворец культуры», созданием необходимых условий для творческой реализации жителей городского округа.
МУ «Городской Дворец культуры» в 2008 году осуществлял свою деятельность в рамках реализации «Программы сохранения и развития учреждений культуры и искусства МО г. Краснотурьинска на 2005-2008 гг.» за счет бюджетного финансирования и за счет средств, полученных от платных услуг. Практика применения экономических рычагов управления указывает на необходимость постоянного обогащения содержания деятельности учреждений культуры, методов ее осуществления, на поиск новых досуговых технологий.	
Основная задача городского Дворца культуры за¬ключается в развитии социальной активности и твор¬ческого потенциала личности. В культурно-досуговой работе городским Дворцом культуры большое внимание уделяется поиску новых форм организации досуга. ГДК старается охватить все слои населения города - детей, подростков, молодежь, людей среднего и пенсионного возраста.
В перспективах своего полномасштабного развития городской Дворец культуры должен стать таким учреж¬дением культуры, где гарантируется:
♦	Высокое качество предоставляемых населению культурных услуг.
♦	Постоянное обновление и расширение форм досуговой деятельности.
♦	Демократичность условий включения личности в активную культурную деятельность.
Основные функции городского Дворца культуры, ко¬торые определяют его внутреннюю структуру, связаны с такими направлениями, как:
♦	Организация и обеспечение условий для прове¬дения культурного досуга во всей его полноте и разнообразии в соответствии с потребностями, интересами и возможностями всех групп на¬селения.	
♦	Разработка и распространение новых техноло¬гий досуговой деятельности, взаимодействие с другими типами учреждений культуры, от¬дыха, спорта для обеспечения эффективности, качества и интенсивности работы всей сферы досуга в целом.
Доходы и расходы городского Дворца культуры таковы: 
Всего выделено средств – 3 800 000 рублей. 
Из них:
♦	заработная плата – 3 195 00 рублей; 
♦	командировочные расходы – 1 000 рублей;

♦	услуги связи - 25 000 руб.;
♦	коммунальные услуги – 428 000 руб.;
♦	прочие услуги, включающие в себя договор с СЭС, обслуживание пожарной сигнализации, медицин¬ский осмотр персонала и проч. – 95 000 руб.;
♦	приобретение основных средств - 0 руб.;
♦  проведение городских праздников - 56 000 руб.. 
Основным источником доходов в части привлечения внебюджетных средств были платные услуги, по плану – 1 453 000 рублей, фактически доход составил -1 812 000 рублей. Заработанные средства были израсхо¬дованы, согласно коллективному договору, на зарплату сотрудников, на участие народного хореографического коллектива «Солнечная карусель» в юбилейных торже¬ствах по случаю 1000-летия Казани, на оплату услуг связи и коммунальные услуги, развитие материально-технической базы ГДК. Благотворительную помощь городскому Дворцу культуры в 2008 году оказывали спонсоры: МУП ГУ «ЖКХ», МУП «Тепловые сети», МУП «ЖЭП», МУП «Краснотурьинский хлебокомбинат», ОАО «БАЗ-Суал», ОАО «Уральские газовые сети»,  Фонд пред¬принимателей малого и среднего бизнеса, Л. А Сысоева., О. В. Ложкина, ЧП Р. Магрупов.
ШТАТНОЕ  РАСПИСАНИЕ
Штатное расписание МУ «ГДК» утверждено приказом по городскому Управлению культуры от 10.01.2006 года за № 7-0 в количестве 61,5 единицы с месячным ФОТ работников 153 400 рублей.
Все поставленные задачи перед Дворцом культуры решает коллектив в количестве 64 человек.
Из них:
♦	штатных работников - 53 чел.;
♦	совместителей - 11 чел.;
♦	с высшим образованием - 9 чел.;
♦	специалистов культурно-досугой деятельно¬сти - 26 чел.

МАТЕРИАЛЬНО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКАЯ БАЗА
В 2008 году был произведен внеплановый косме¬тический ремонт раздевалки танцкласса, вахты, служебной лестницы и коридора, покрашено фойе. Ремонт произведен из средств специального счета Городского Дворца культуры на общую сумму 415 000 рублей.
В отчетный период из средств специального счета приобретено (в руб.) _(таблицу я убрала)_
Спонсорская помощь сторонних организаций со¬ставила 116 200 рублей.
Силами работников МУ «ГДК» в летний период был произведен косметический ремонт следующего характера.
	Источники финансирования _(таблицу я убрала)_
Из средств специального счета проведена учеба ГО, по охране труда, по обслуживанию ТУ и ТС, по образовательной программе «Режиссура массовых праздников и представлений», осуществлена корректи¬ровка должностных инструкций на работников ДК. Еже¬дневно осуществляется контроль над расходованием электроэнергии, потреблением воды, междугородними переговорами, соблюдением санитарных норм.
Администрация городского Дворца культуры, по¬нимая всю важность материальной заинтересованности своих сотрудников, регулярно производит денежные выплаты по результатам работы и в соответствии с «Положением о расходовании денежных средств от платных услуг».
КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ
В своей работе МУ «Городской дворец культуры» ставил в 2008 году следующие цели и задачи:
1.	Организацию содержательного досуга жителей городского округа Краснотурьинск.
2.	Привлечение разновозрастных категорий горо¬жан в различные коллективы, кружки, клубы по интересам с целью развития индивидуальных творческих способностей.
3.	Поиск современных форм художественно-массовой деятельности, удовлетворяющих запросы сегодняшнего дня.
4.	Изучение передового опыта других культурно-досуговой учреждений.	
5.	Сохранение национальных традиций народов, проживающих на территории Северного Урала.
Основными направлениями в своей работе творче¬ский коллектив считал:
1.	Формирование у населения положительного образа «ГДК» с целью расширения сферы соци¬ального воспитания и обеспечения собственно¬го будущего.
2.	Совершенствование патриотического и граж¬данского воспитания жителей города.
3.	Совершенствование материально-технической базы МУ «ГДК»:
♦	приобретение технических и программных средств, мягкой мебели;
♦	обновление костюмов.
За отчетный период общее число культурно-досуговых мероприятий составило - 352, в том числе 106 киносеансов, где валовой сбор составил 26 415 руб., что на 20 835 руб. больше уровня прошлого года. Обслужено зрителей - 65 823 человека. Для детей проведено - 162 мероприятия, на которых побывали -8 203 человека.
Из общего количества мероприятий: на платной основе проведено - 275; из них для детей - 157.
Культурно-досуговая деятельность МУ «ГДК» охва¬тывает практически все слои возрастных групп.   
ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ДЕТСКОГО ДОСУГА
Большое внимание в работе Дворца культуры уде¬ляется организации детского и подросткового досуга. Проводятся игровые, сюжетно-игровые, познаватель¬ные программы, посвященные не только календарным датам, но и определенным темам. В апреле состоялись отчеты детских творческих коллективов Дворца. В сен¬тябре минувшего года прошел фестиваль детского само¬деятельного художественного творчества «Альтернати¬ва», который был направлен на выявление талантливых исполнителей коллективов, развитие эстетического вкуса у подрастающего поколения, предоставление воз¬можности реализации творческого потенциала. В фе¬стивале принимали участие воспитанники дошкольных образовательных учреждений. Продемонстрировали свои таланты воспитанники ДОУ также и при проведе¬нии праздника, посвященного Дню матери.
На базе Дворца функционируют различные творче¬ские коллективы как танцевального, так и вокального направления, которые не только принимают участие в городских мероприятиях, но и постоянно выезжают за пределы города для участия в фестивалях и конкур¬сах, где они становятся лауреатами и дипломантами, что говорит о постоянно повышающемся культурном уровне. Участники народного хореографического ансамбля «Солнечная карусель» стали дипломантами международного конкурса танца в г. Казани «Ве¬сенние выкрутасы» и лауреатами международного хореографического конкурса в г. Санкт-Петербурге «Адмиралтейская капель».
Юные зрители с удовольствием посещают клуб лю¬бителей кино «Синема» (каждая среда месяца). На базе Дворца культуры функционируют 6 детских творческих коллективов, где занимаются 158 детей. Цена билета на мероприятия составляет 25 рублей, кинопоказ -10 руб.
Положительным фактором в работе Дворца культуры являются также мероприятия по изучению правил до¬рожного движения, лекторий по профилактике асоциальных явлений среди несовершеннолетних. Это встречи с наркологами и психологами города, которые подкре¬пляются наглядными пособиями и видеоматериалами.
Для социально незащищенных детей ежегодно проводятся День защиты детей в июне месяце. День первоклассника в сентябре, новогодние утренники. Для воспитанников школы-интерната все посещения мероприятий ГДК бесплатные.
В июне 2008 года на базе городского Дворца куль¬туры прошел благотворительный марафон «Уголок радости» по сбору средств на оборудование детских игровых площадок.	

ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ МОЛОДЕЖНОГО ДОСУГА
Одной из актуальных проблем деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений является организация досуга молодежи. Свободное время - один из важных средств формирования личности молодого человека. Его использование молодежью является своеобразным индикатором ее культуры, круга духовных потребнос¬тей и интересов конкретной личности молодого чело¬века или социальной группы.
Организация молодежного досуга имеет специфиче¬ские особенности, которые связаны в первую очередь с трудностью и переломным характером данного воз¬раста. Молодежь, как правило, привлекают дискотечные формы досуга. Поэтому познавательная информация преподносится в ненавязчивой форме. Например, для воспитанников ЦВР «Ровесник» проведен праздник, по¬священный Дню славянской письменности и культуры «Путешествие в Гардарику».     
Традиционные формы работы по антинаркотической пропаганде нами постоянно совершенствуются. Так, в апреле месяце прошла акция «Мы выбираем жизнь!» с участием агитколлективов ведущих учебных заведений города. А в октябре - двухдневная работа под лозунгом: «Скажи жизни - да, а наркотикам - нет!».
Особое внимание уделяется военно-патриоти¬ческому воспитанию. Так, на базе Дворца культуры продолжает работать клуб «Будущий воин» при со¬трудничестве с военным комиссариатом города. 
Ежегодными стали ярмарки учебных и рабочих мест, помогающие молодежи правильно сориентироваться при выборе профессий. 
Городской Дворец принимает коллективные заявки от учебных заведений на проведение мероприятий раз¬личных форм. А выпускные балы в ГДК стали традицион¬ным явлением в жизни города. Ведущим специалистом, занимающимся вопросами организации детского и молодежного досуга, является Галина Владимировна Халиуллина, контактный телефон: 8 (284) 6-22-49.

СЕМЕЙНЫЙ ДОСУГ
Основная функция городского Дворца культуры заключается в организации массовых городских культурно-досуговых мероприятий и оказании услуг населению в организации семейного досуга. Это различные концерты, посиделки и конкурсные програм¬мы. Они направлены на сплочение семьи, сохранение лучших семейных традиций и т. д. Основная часть подобных мероприятий проводится по индивидуальным заявкам от жителей города. Это юбилейные торжества и свадьбы. Но не следует забывать и об общегородских мероприятиях. Положительным примером стала празднично-игровая программа «День именинника», где родители отдыхают вместе со своими детьми. По¬истине семейным стал впервые проведенный праздник «Международный день родного языка».
Традиционным (при проведении Дня города) стал и так называемый Семейный блок. Здесь чествуют молодые семьи, новорожденных краснотурьинцев, «золотых» юбиляров, почетных граждан и подростков, впервые получающих паспорта.
Коллектив городского Дворца культуры отчетливо понимает, что необходимо уделять максимум внимания семейному досугу, т. к. общество в целом в первую очередь зависит от крепкой семьи.
ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ КОЛЛЕКТИВЫ, КЛУБЫ ПО ИНТЕРЕСАМ И ЛЮБИТЕЛЬСКИЕ ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЯ
Наиболее удобные формы для нашей работы вы¬работаны жизнью - это любительские объединения и клубы по интересам. Чем они привлекательны? Клуб - это сравнительно небольшое объединение людей, охваченных общим интересом, занятием. Он является школой учебы, воспитания и общения. В клуб приходят люди, желающие в совершенстве овладеть опреде¬ленным занятием, досуговой «квалификацией». Они, прежде всего, многопрофильны: любительские, позна¬вательные, коллекционные, развлекательные и проч.
Клуб по интересам - это также искусный воспита¬тель. Может быть, в этом состоит главный критерий его деятельности. Дело в том, что каждый из членов этого объединения стремится вынести на люди свои знания и умения. Общение в кругу единомышленников способ¬ствует взаимному обогащению и воспитанию. Интерес к занятию превращается в интерес к людям. Человек пришел в клуб, чтобы научиться чему-то, а научась, не хочет уходить, потому что по-настоящему сдружился с людьми. Его привязывает особая атмосфера равенства, доброжелательности и самодеятельности.
В городском Дворце культуры в течение 2008 года работали 7 клубов и любительских объединений:
♦	Клуб «Будущий воин» (гражданско-патриотическая направленность), количество участников - 30 человек.
♦	Клуб любителей кино (на базе 19-й школы) (культурно-развлекательная направленность), количество участников - 30 человек (дети).
♦	Клуб «Филателист» (коллекционная деятельность), количество участников - 17 человек.      
♦	Диско-клуб (культурно-развлекательная направленность), количество участников - 7 человек.
♦	Клуб авторской песни «Перекат» (творческая направленность), количество участников - 20 человек.
♦	Клуб «Славяночка» (историко-культурная направленность), количество участников - 17 человека (дети).
♦	Клуб «Славяночка», количество участников - 33 человека (взрослые).
♦	Татаро-башкирский клуб «Айнур» (историко-культурная направленность), количество участников - 10 человек.
Общее количество участников в клубах и любитель¬ских объединениях - 164 человека.
Количество творческих коллективов:
♦	во Дворце-15
с общим количеством участников - 303 человека, 
из них для детей - 5
с общим количеством участников -152 человека.

1.	Во Дворце культуры работают следующие творческие коллективы:
Народный хореографический ансамбль «Солнечная карусель».
Руководители Лариса и Владимир Ковалёвы. 
Год создания - 1992. 
5 возрастных групп.
Общее количество участников - 96 человек. 
В 2007 году коллектив завоевал:
♦	дипломы 2- и 3-й степени на Международном хореографическом конкурсе искусств «Весенние выкрутасы», г. Казань.
♦	5 дипломов 1-й степени Международного фестиваля «В мире танца», город Сочи.
♦	Приз за актерское мастерство (участнику ансамбля).
♦	Был приглашен и участвовал в празднований 1000-летия Казани.

2.	Вокальная группа «Хорошее настроение».
Руководитель Николай Гулин.
Год создания - 2000.
Количество участников - 4 (взрослые).

3.	Вокальный ансамбль «Россияночка».
Руководитель Клавдия Баландина.
Год создания - 2004.	
Количество участников - 17 (дети от 4 до 14 лет).

  4. Вокальный ансамбль «Зоренька». 
Руководитель Клавдия Баландина. 
Год создания - 2005. 
Количество участников - 18 (взрослые).

5.	Клуб авторской песни «Перекат».
Руководитель Борис Оглоблин.
При городском Дворце культуры - с 2003 года. 
Количество участников - 20 (взрослые).

6.	Вокалисты.
Руководитель Мария Захарова.
Год создания - 2001.
Количество участников - 17 (дети).

7.	Вокалисты.
Руководитель Ольга Фишер. 
Год создания - 2005. 
Количество участников - 5 (дети).

8.	Вокалисты.
Руководитель Ольга Фишер.
Год создания - 2005.
Количество участников - 4 (взрослые).

9.	Дуэт «Серебряная песня».	
Руководитель Юлия Сновиденко.
Количество участников - 2 (взрослые).

10.Танцевальный дуэт.
Руководитель А. Иванов.
Количество участников - 2 (взрослые).

11.	Фольклорная группа «Верея».
Руководитель Таисия Надеева.
Количество участников - 25 (взрослые).

12.	Рок-клуб.
Руководитель Игорь Доманский.      
Год создания - 1992.
Количество участников - 15 (взрослые).

13.	В городском Дворце культуры с 1994 года работает татаро-башкирский клуб «Айнур».
Руководитель Ирек Мухтаров. 
Количество участников - 10 человек.

14. В городском Дворце культуры работает немецкое общество «Возрождение».
Руководитель Иван Филиппович Вайс.
Количество участников - 18 человек.

15. В городском Дворце культуры работает клуб «Славяночка».
Руководитель Клавдия Баландина. 
Количество участников - 33 человека (взрослые); 17 человек (дети).

ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ДОСУГА ЛЮДЕЙ С ОГРАНИЧЕННЫМИ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЯМИ
Шефская помощь в виде проведения творческих мероприятий оказывается психоневрологическому интернату для людей с ограниченными возможностями. Участников художественной самодеятельности городского Дворца культуры с нетерпением ждут как пациенты этого медицинского учреждения, так и персонал.
В 2008 году были проведены два выездных концерта в местном отделении BОC. Для детей с ограниченными возможностями в рамках декады «Милосердия» подготовлена и проведена игровая программа «Каникулы в Простоквашино». Для всех возрастных категорий проходят специальные благотворительные кинопоказы.

ДРУГИЕ НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ РАБОТЫ
Также в 2008 году городским Дворцом культуры были проведены национальные праздники:
♦	«Сабантуй»;
♦	«Ураза Байрам»;
♦	немецкое Рождество;
♦	немецкая Пасха;
♦	Дни славянской письменности и культуры;
♦	День родного языка.
Участники клуба «Айнур» ежегодно принимают участие в отчетном концерте творческих коллективов ГДК.
За новогоднюю кампанию доход от платных услуг составил 210 065 рублей, в том числе от:
♦	утренников - 33 990 руб.;
♦	дискотек для подростков - 9675 руб.;
♦	вечеров отдыха - 166 400 руб.
Проведено 3 благотворительных утренника. Творческие коллективы нашего ДК приняли участие в про¬ведении приема главы городского округа, в массовом гулянии на Рождество Христово.
В своей рекламной деятельности городской Дворец культуры активно сотрудничает с местными средствами массовой информации, постоянно публикуя информацию о проводимых мероприятиях на страницах газет «Заря Урала», «Вечерний Краснотурьинск», в информационных выпусках ТС «Град». Рекламные материалы малых форм печатаются в типографиях ТПЦ «Яса» и газеты «Карпинский рабочий».	
Улучшение деятельности городского Дворца культуры по организации досуга сегодня является актуальной проблемой. И ее решение должно идти активно по всем направлениям, таким как: совершенствование хозяй¬ственного механизма, разработка концепций учреждения культуры в новых условиях, творческих подходов к профессии работника ГДК, а также содержанию деятельности, планированию и управлению в сфере досуга. 



таблицы немного сбились.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А мне сегодня прислали новые таблицы для отчета. Черт ногу свернет в них. Отчет нужно было сдать 30, теперь до 5 перенесли.

----------


## Tasha1979

А нам обещают таблицы новые, типа лучше будут и понятнее, но ещё не выдали. Ждём. Потом пришлют, и прийдётся отчёты делать за пару дней.

----------


## Зарница

Нам тоже обещали. Но не факт что будут. У нас все не по человечески как-то.

----------


## Tasha1979

А мы в прошлом году ждали когда начальник Отдела культуры привезёт из АОДНТ бланки отчётности и формы таблиц. Недождались, сами поехали. А нам говорят:" Ваш начальник ОК уже месяц как всё получил". Припёрли мы его, он говорит: "Да, вроде что-то получал, а куда дел непомню" . Вот такой начальник. Теперь караулим все документы, чтобы не прозевать ничего важного. :smile:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, у нас СДК отчитываются вот по таким таблицам уже 2 года. В этом году, говорят снова будем текстовые отчеты писать, и 7НК.

ИНФОРМАЦИЯ
об итогах работы
Наименование клубного учреждения.
за 200  год

Объём финансирования по муниципальному заказу:

	12 мес. 2006 г.	12 мес.2007 г.	+;-
Мероприятия			-
Хоз.расходы			

Объём платных услуг населению, т. руб.

12 мес. 2006г.	12 мес. 2007г.	+;-


За средства АНО приобретено:

№	Наименование	    Кол-во	Сумма


Сведения о кадровом составе:

№	Ф.И.О.
работников	Стаж работы	Высшее образование	Средне специальное	Среднее	Обучаются
						высшее	Средне-специальное










Информация об оказании населению культурно-досуговых услуг
1	Количество мероприятий  всего (без мас-ых)	ед.	
	в т.ч. для детей и подростков	ед.	
2	Кол-во мероприятий на платной основе 	ед.	
	в т. ч. для детей и подростков	ед.	
3	Кол-во посещений всего (без массовых)	 чел.	
	в т.ч. для детей и подростков	чел.	
4	Кол-во посетителей  на платной основе	чел.	
5	Количество массовых мероприятий	ед.	
6	Количество посещений массовых мероприятий	ед.	














Информация о творческих объединениях .

№ п/п	Наименование учреждений сельских поселений	Кол-во кружков всего	Кол-во участников в них	Кол-во взрослых кружков	Кол-во участников	Кол-во детских кружков	Кол-во участников
детей


Информация
 об участии творческих коллективов в различных фестивалях.

№	Название кол-ва	Наименование фестиваля, конкурса,	Награды, дипломы об участии.









 Материальное обеспечение:

Музыкальный центр	Звукоусилительная аппаратура	ДВД кинотеатр	Музыкальные инструменты	Комплекты костюмов	Компьютеры
		-			

  Дополнительная информация о территории, на которой находится 
данное клубное учреждение.

Количество жителей:

2004 г	2005 г	2006г	2007 г


Состав жителей по возрастным категориям:

Возрастные категории	Численность	Процентное отношение к общему числу жителей
От 0 до 7 лет		
От 7 до 18 лет		
От 18 до30 лет		
От 30 до 55 лет		
От 55 и старше		





Дополнительная информация о СДК.

Общая площадь здания:  _______ (здание собственное)	Состояние здания
СДК, СК	Библиотека	Доп-ые здания	Кол-во пос-ых мест	Год постройки	Когда проведён ремонт	Какие работы проведены



Дополнительные общеобразовательные учреждения:

Учреждение	 Кол-во человек	Место нахождение учреждения.




 На территории села располагается:
Отдалённость от райцентра: 
 Покрытие: 





Директор ______________________СДК_____________________
                                                                              роспись              ФИО


Ой, почему-то таблица не скопировалась. Ну если кого интересует - вышлю на почту.

----------


## Зарница

> Девочки, у нас СДК отчитываются вот по таким таблицам уже 2 года. В этом году, говорят снова будем текстовые отчеты писать, и 7НК.
> 
> ИНФОРМАЦИЯ
> об итогах работы
> Наименование клубного учреждения.
> за 200  год
> 
> Мероприятия			-
> Информация об оказании населению культурно-досуговых услуг
> ...


Мы вот эту часть сдаем ежеквартально.Здесь еще раньше пунктик был "Удельный вес мероприятий" - благо потом убрали.Мы тут обхихикивались: представьте 53 кг концертов :biggrin: :biggrin: kuku 
А остальное раз в год сдаем.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вышли пожалуйста. Интересно.

----------


## Алла и Александр

И мне тоже, если не затруднит.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Мы вот эту часть сдаем ежеквартально.


Мы тоже ежеквартально делаем мониторинг, но потом еще и в годовом.

*Tasha1979*,*Алла и Александр*,
Выслала вам свой отчет, только там наши данные, но их не трудно удалить. :smile:

----------


## Зарница

> А мне сегодня прислали новые таблицы для отчета. Черт ногу свернет в них.


А что из себя представляет эта таблица?Опиши пожалуйста:rolleyes:
 О новых отчетах - я имела  ввиду новую форму 7НК.Кто нибудь в курсе этого?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Спасибо, все получила. Практически все как у нас.

----------


## Надежда68

Уважаемая, Виктория! Может  вы и со мной поделитесь своим годовым планом? За ранее спасибо!
мой адрес Ptaha.68@mail.ru

----------


## Victorya

> О новых отчетах - я имела ввиду новую форму 7НК.Кто нибудь в курсе этого?


Что такое НОВАЯ форма 7-НК??? Получила бланки отчетов 7-НК, точно такие же как и в прошлом... Что НОВОГО-то?

----------


## Зарница

*Victorya*,
нам говорили что либо измениться форма 7НК, либо годовая отчетность будет другая. Но видно ничего не отменили

----------


## триумфатор

У нас тоже все по старому. Добавились только разделы в текстовом отчете. Вот структура годового текстового отчета

Приложение № 1

Структура текстового годового отчета о деятельности учреждения культуры и учреждения дополнительного образования детей

•	Наименование учреждения (год создания).
•	Материальная база (реорганизация и изменения сети филиалов; ввод новых площадей; обеспеченность согласно существующему нормативу, приобретение основных средств).
•	Анализ основной деятельности за отчетный период (причины и следствия достигнутых или недостигнутых результатов).
•	Инновации (внедрение новых технологий, методов и т.п., организация работы Центров общественного доступа (для библиотек)). 
•	Проблемы развития отросли, учреждения.
•	Клубные формирования, творческие коллективы (количество формирований с приложением списка участников коллективов, анализ творческой деятельности за год).
•	Коллективы самодеятельного народного творчества, имеющие статус «народный» или «образцовый» (когда присвоен, подтвержден статус, анализ творческой деятельности за год). 
•	Дополнительные платные услуги, предоставляемые населению (задачи, проблемы).
•	Наличие и объемы внебюджетных источников финансирования. 
•	Культурно-досуговая деятельность, направленная на сохранение и развитие культуры малочисленных народов Севера. (результаты работы). 
•	Участие в культурной жизни округа за отчетный период (акции, фестивали, конференции и т.п. основные результаты).
•	Кадровая работа: изменение штатной численности, наличие вакансий, награжденных, список работников.
•	Приоритетные задачи.

Получили подготовку по новым информационным технологиям < > человек.
В 2009 году аттестовано < > человек (указать кол-во педагогических и руководящих кадров), из них получили высшую квалификационную категорию <> человек, в том числе < > руководителей; первую категорию - < > человек, в том числе < > руководителей; вторую категорию - < > человек.
Награждены государственными наградами Российской Федерации < > человек, из них <> -медалями и орденами. 
Наградами Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации: нагрудный знак "За высокие достижения" - <>человек; Почетная грамота - <>человек; Благодарность Министра - <>человек. 
Почетными грамотами - <>человек и благодарственными письмами Губернатора автономного округа - <>человек, Почетными грамотами Думы автономного округа - <>человек, Благодарственными письмами Председателя Думы автономного округа - <>человек, Почетными грамотами и благодарственными письмами Департамента культуры и искусства автономного округа - < > и < > человек, почетными грамотами и благодарственными письмами <наименование органа управления культуры муниципального образования автономного округа> - < > и < > человек соответственно.
Примечание: <> - в скобках необходимо указать количественные показатели.

----------


## Taskultura

Девочки, добрый вечер! Давно искала страничку где бы коллеги обменивались опытом по написанию годовых или перспективных планов,  у нас каждый год что-нибудь новое просят внести а конкретной формы нет, была бы признательна если поделитесь своим опытом.
По отчета годовым у нас по проще, мы заполняем 7 НК и информационный аналитический отчет по форме.

----------


## Энзиля

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!Очень рада,что нашла такой сайт,где много чего интересного для моей работы.Пмогите,кто чем может!)))Срочно нужно сдать годовой план.Заранее благодарна.

мой адрес:  azalia20.03@mail.ru

----------


## еленадаша

Привет всем. Я педагог с 16-летним стажем. Планы работы уроков и кружков в школе знаю, как писать. Недавно предложили работу руководителя кружка в районном Доме культуры, но как планировать работу и оформлять журнал не имею понятия. Буду рада совету и конкретной помощи. (У меня будет детский вокальный ансамбль.) Благодарю заранее!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Мой адрес: ek1871@mail.ru

----------


## Victorya

*еленадаша*, ну здесь все проще простого, заполняете журнал клубного формирования (кружка), он установленной формы, там и посещение коллектива, и перспективные планы, планы занятий и график выступлений (участия)... К меня есть установленная форма этого журнала, если никто из девочек тебе раньше не сбросит, в понедельник с рабочего компьютера принесу.

----------


## триумфатор

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста вашими планами и отчетами. Буду очень признательна. shipicina-tg@rambler.ru

----------


## Svetulya

Всем спасибо за поддержание темки! 
Закину кое-что свое. 
1. Отчет: *http://files.mail.ru/1HQ42O*
2. Текстовый отчет-2008: *http://files.mail.ru/2NKRKT*

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
3. План работы с инвалидами на 2009г.: *http://files.mail.ru/REHXE2*

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
4. Отчет о проделанной работе с детьми и подростками: *http://files.mail.ru/5DMPA7*

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
5. План работы на год вок гр.: *http://files.mail.ru/6XEAKN*
6. План работы на год эстрадного кружка:*http://files.mail.ru/JW3Y61*

У кого есть что-либо подобное - поделитесь! :wink:

----------


## Зарница

*Svetulya*,
я почему то кроме текстового отчета ничего просмотреть не могу, и незнаю почему?:frown:

----------


## Svetulya

*Зарница*,



> Svetulya,
> я почему то кроме текстового отчета ничего просмотреть не могу, и незнаю почему?


только что проверила ссылочки - все рабочие.  :Aga: 
Что необходимо - напиши, отправлю почтой. :smile:

----------


## wert266

Привет всем жителям этого форума! Я у вас новичок. Выручайте! отчет сдавать 23 декабря а ничего нет...совсем!!! А мне еще перевести на укр.язык. Прошу, поделитесь кто чем может!!! У Svetulya открылся только текстовой отчет. мой адрес: wert266@mail.ru жду с нетерпением. Мне главное план на год, текстовой и мероприятия по циклам.

----------


## Svetulya

*wert266*,  годовые, которые прислали мне - отправила.  :wink:


> Svetulya открылся только текстовой отчет.


это нужен Word-2007. У меня новый М/офис стоит...  :Aga:

----------


## Натник

Поддерживаю тему. Даю ссылку на свой отчеты и планы  (информационный (текстовой) отчет за 2008 год, план по подготовке мероприятий к 65 летию ВОВ, годовой план 2009) http://natnik73.mylivepage.ru/file

----------


## Svetulya

*Натник*,
большое спасибо! Почерпнула для себя много полезных рубрик!  :Ok: 
А по кружкам в Вашем СДК информация(планирование) имеется?

----------


## Tasha1979

А вот мой прошлогодний текстовый отчёт - http://files.mail.ru/AF40P0

----------


## wert266

Коллеги, большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу о помощи!!! Приму с радостью еще, что-нибудь из документации: схему ведения журналов любительских объединений, планы на год любительских объед., планы мероприятий по циклам ( если у вас такое есть).

----------


## Натник

> Коллеги, большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу о помощи!!! Приму с радостью еще, что-нибудь из документации: схему ведения журналов любительских объединений, планы на год любительских объед., планы мероприятий по циклам ( если у вас такое есть).


Могу предложить программы клубов по интересам. Работаю в сельском ДК, поэтому масштаб поменьше и программы попроще. :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
 Наташа, а мне можешь программы клубов предложить? )):smile:

*wert266*,
 Есть журналы учета работы клубных формирований.

----------


## Зарница

> Поддерживаю тему. Даю ссылку на свой отчеты и планы  (информационный (текстовой) отчет за 2008 год, план по подготовке мероприятий к 65 летию ВОВ, годовой план 2009) http://natnik73.mylivepage.ru/file


Наташа, что то как то сложно просмотреть твои планы и отчеты по этой ссылке (наверное только для меня - я в этом деле ноль) :eek::biggrin: А можешь скинуть на эл.адрес?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Есть журналы учета работы клубных формирований.


Аллочка, а мне можно такие журналы? :Oj:

----------


## wert266

Натник, конечно не откажусь!!! Жду твои программы клубов по интересам.
Алла и  журналы учета клубных формирований ой как пригодятся.
-----------------------

wert266@mail.ru

----------


## lesyanew

> Могу предложить программы клубов по интересам.


А со мной не поделитесь?:smile:

----------


## wert266

[QUOTE=Натник;2542109]Могу предложить программы клубов по интересам. Если поделитесь, буду очень благодарна!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
НАТНИК, поделитесь программами клубов, пожалуйста.
Алла и Вы пожалуйста журналами клубных формирований.
Буду ждать по адресу wert266@mail.ru

----------


## rj95iko64

Выкладываю положение о клубном формировании и положение о коллективах худож. самод-ти. Кому интересно - там есть и журналы, и наполняемость коллективов и другие требования. Хотел выложить напрямую - таблицы не копируются. Поэтому, кому интересно - придется по ссылке смотреть: http://files.mail.ru/LZREJ5

А вот еще постановление Мин культа "О некоторых мерах по стимулированию деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры" - Тоже по ссылке: http://files.mail.ru/P9MEPJ

----------


## Алла и Александр

*rj95iko64*,
 Первая ссылка нерабочая

----------


## rj95iko64

> *rj95iko64*,
>  Первая ссылка нерабочая


Она рабочая - сейчас проверил, толко у меня, например, с этого сайта все файлы скачиваются только со второй попытки. С первой - выдается сообщение "содержимое плагина". Я закрываю его и снова щелкаю "скачать" - тогда идет загрузка файла.

----------


## Мелодия

*rj95iko64*, спасибо!!! С первого раза все скачала.

----------


## rj95iko64

> *rj95iko64*, спасибо!!! С первого раза все скачала.


Надеюсь, эти документы вам пригодятся в вашей работе!

А если у кого не получится скачать - пишите мне, я вышлю почтой.

e-mail: rj95iko64@list.ru

(Кстати, я, кажется, не представился форуму, простите, пожалуйста! - меня зовут Александр)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*rj95iko64*,
 Спасибо большое. Все скачалось. Вчера страница вообще не открывалась. Добро пожаловать к нам, Александр.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*rj95iko64*,
Привет земляку!!! :Pivo:  Проходи, располагайся, тут здОрово! :Aga:

----------


## rj95iko64

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Да я уж понял... И компания подобралась - близкая и родная!
Спасибо всем!

----------


## Зарница

*rj95iko64*,
Приветствуем тебя - Александр! Будь как дома.Разбавь нашу почти женскую компанию!:biggrin:

----------


## rj95iko64

> *rj95iko64*,
> Приветствуем тебя - Александр! Будь как дома.Разбавь нашу почти женскую компанию!:biggrin:


Ну, я думаю - не совсем женскую... Просто, когда женщины разговаривают, мужчины предпочитают наблюдать в сторонке...:smile:
Спасибо большое за ваше гостеприимство, дорогие форумчане!:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

> Кстати, я, кажется, не представился форуму, простите, пожалуйста! - меня зовут Александр


 Очень приятно. А я - Зимфира. Хормейстер небольшого Дома культуры. Заходите к нам в тему культработников!!!

----------


## Натник

*rj95iko64*, спасибо большое, все скачала. Кстати я тоже новичок на форуме, и меня зовут Наталья, я работаю в сельском доме культуры, по образованию режиссер культурно-массовых мероприятий. Хочу сказать, что мужчины в культуре - уже наверное, редкость, а вас  так  не хватает...

----------


## гунька

Да, мужичкам мы рады!!! Добро пожаловать, Саша!

----------


## rj95iko64

Ой, девочки, я что-то уже и покраснел даже...

----------


## orsia

Ой, а я эту темку только обнаружила((( Мой отчет "завалялся" где-то в кабинете культработников... Киньте и в меня общими отчетами и планами, пожжжалуйста! (хорошо, что наши коллективы заставляют только журналы вести, никакие планы кроме репертуарных к бальшим праздникам они не пишут, отчеты тоже... )

----------


## Svetulya

> Киньте и в меня общими отчетами и планами, пожжжалуйста!


*orsia*, отчетами кинула!  :Vah: 
Пост 76 посмотри, там тоже кое-что есть  :Aga:

----------


## wert266

Вот и мой небольшой вклад в общую копилку. Правда на укр.языке, но перевести по смыслу можно.
УЗГОДЖЕНО:                                                                        ЗАТВЕТДЖУЮ:
Новосвітський поселковий                                   Начальник відділу культури
голова                                                                     та туризму Старобешівської РДА
_____________Берднікова І.А.                            ______________Федорова С.В. 

















                                                      ТЕКСТОВИЙ ЗВІТ
  ВИКОНАНОЇ РОБОТИ ПАЛАЦУ КУЛЬТУРИ
              смт. НОВИЙ СВІТ ЗА 2009 РІК.














          Селищний Палац культури знаходиться в смт. Новий Світ, в спеціально збудованому приміщенні, в комунальній власності селищної Ради. Стан приміщення задовільний. Технічне становище ПК задовільне. Поповнення аудіоапаратури, технічного оснащення, оплата зв’язку, придбання канцтоварів та іншого проводилось у 2009 році тільки по спецрахцнку. В  цьому році за кошти спец рахунку було предбано:
  У 2009 році за кошти бюджету було зроблено капатільний ремонт  правого крила  (заміна вікон, дверей запасного вихіду).  
                Матеріально-технична база задовільна. Для роботи використовуються відеомагнитофон, підсілююча аппаратура, телевізори 2 шт., три мікшерських пульти, сінтезатор, кіноапаратура, 2 комп’ютера, проігрувач компактдисків, два підсілювача, три магнитофони, чотири баяни, два комплекти духових інструментів, три ел.гітари, ударна установка, світломузика.

На базі Новосвітського Палацу культури працюють 
любительські об’єднання:
-	любительське об’єднання ветеранів війни та праці “Ветеран”
-	жіноче любительське об’єднання “Светелка”
-	любительське об’єднання “Підльоток і закон”
-	любительське об’єднання сучасного танцю “Сюрприз”
-	любительське об’єднання сучасного танцю “Мечта”
-	любительське об’єднання танців сходу «Восточные зарисовки»
-	 літературне любительське об’єднання  “Муза вдохновения”
-	любительське об’єднання “Молодость”
-	любительське об’єднання “Непоседи”
-	любительське об’єднання “Фенікс”
-	любительське об’єднання рок-музики “ Feed Back”



Гуртки та колективи художньої самодіяльності:
-	вокальний ансамбль ветеранів війни та праці “Берегиня”
-	дітяча студія сольного співу “Светлячок”.
                Два вокальних колектива “Родные напевы” та “Горліца”мають звання “Народний”. Дитячий вокальний колектив “Ручеек”  є підготовчим колективом “Народного” ансамблю народної пісні “Родные напевы”.


У 16 клубних формуваннях  займаються  287  людей різних верств населення. На базі любительських об’єднань було проведено 725 заходів малих форм.
Усі клубні формування прцюють для всіх верств населення. Для дітей та підлітків є такі клуби за інтересами: клуби сучасного танцю “Сюрприз” та “Мечта”. Для молоді: клуб любителів танців сходу  “Восточные зарисовки”, любительське об’єднання “Молодость”, де молодь знайомиться з якістю косметики та навчається бути чарівними, у любительському об’єднанні “Непоседы” молодь підготовлює та проводе театралізовані свята. Клуб любителів поезії “Муза вдохновения” відвідують юнаки та дорослі люди. Для людей похилого віку існують: клуб ветернів війни та праці “Ветеран”, де його учасники вирішують насушні проблеми нашого селеща, відзнчають свята нашої країни, разом проводять своє дозвілля; жіночий клуб “Светелка”- учасники цього клубу допомагають жінкам селеща похилиго віку, одиноким жінкам, жінкам, які мають багато дітей; у любительському об’єднанні “Фенікс” учасники пропонують здоровий образ життя.
Щодня люди різних верств населення(яких нараховується 25-30 чоловік)  приходять до ПК грати в шашки та шахи.

Багато свят та заходів, таких як:  були організовані та проведені  робітниками ПК у співпраці з профспілкою та адміністрацією СБ ТЕС, Новосвітською селищною радою, ЗОШ І-ІІ ст., ЗОШ І-ІІІ ст., Новосвітською філію Комсомольського ліцею, ЦРЛ, РЦСССД і М, 


         2009 рік був проголошений президентом «Роком сім’і та підтримки національного усиновлення»  та «75-річчя пам’яті жертв голодомору і політичних репресій». Також Старобешівсьсий район святкував своє 85-річча, у зв’язку з цим вся робота нашого Палацу культури була присвячена цим подіям, з цього приводу  були проведені слідчі заходи: в розділі формування та задоволення громадських, соціально-суспільних інтересів, виховання патріотизму проводились:історійко-літературний вечір пам’яті «Голодний рік, голодний вік», вечір пам’яті загиблих у роки голодомору і політичних репресій «Будь вічною пам’ять», свято матері «Ми матір називаємо святою». Особлива увага в роботі ПК приділяється ветеранам Великої вітчизняний війни. Доброю традицією стало проводити чаєпиття за круглим столом ветеранів ВВВ та учасників вокального колективу ветернів “Берегіня”до Дня Перемоги та дня визволення України і Донбасу від німецько-фашистських загарбників. Так до дня визволення Донбасу був проведен круглий стіл з чаєпиттєм, на який були  запрошені голова селищної ради І.А.Берднікова і голова жіночої ради О.У.Глищінська. Зі сльозьми на очах ветерани згадували труднощі воєнного часу. Естафету перейняли діти війни, яким прийшлось вистрадати у роки війни та після війни. Протягом вечора звучали вірши і пісні на воєну тему у виконанні вокального ансамблю ветеранів “Берегіня”.  В циклі заходів присвячених до Дню Перемоги були проведени: вечір солдатських вдів «Багато мальв засіяла війна», мітинг-реквієм «Пам’ять не знає сивин», вечір-концерт «Как хорощо  на свете без войни». В циклі заходів до Дня людей похилого віку було проведено: марафон милосердя «Відчини своє серце добру», вечір-спогад «Які ж ми були молоді», зустріч з інвалідами «Повір у себе».


           В розділі формування і задовільнення інтересів у сфері праці, економічної культури, риночного господарства були проведени такі заходи як вечір-діалог «Наша праця-наш добробут», вечір запитань та відповідей «Ким бути?».
               Так як мешканці селеща Новий Світ в основному працівники Старобешівської ТЕС, то традиційно  кожний рік до їх професійного свята організовується вечір вшанування кращіх працівників – енергетиків з святковим коцертом професійних артистів та учасниками художньої самодіяльності колективів Палацу культури, вогником, витсавками народно – прикладного мистецтва та національної кухні.
В цьому році  Старобешівська ТЕС відсвяткувала своє 50-річчя. К цій події було приурочено велике свято «Моя жизнь – Старобешевская ТЄС».       

               Палац культури протягом року тісно співпрацював зі школами селеща, юстицією, медичними працівниками,  працівниками правоохороних органів та прокуратури.
              В розділі формування і задовільнення інтересів у духовно-моральній і правовий сферах було проведено: цикли юридичних і правових знань « Закон нашого життя». Раз на місяць разом з працівниками юстиції проводяться засідання клубу за інтересами «Підліток і закон».



            В розділі формування і задоволення інтересів до національних традицій, свят, обрядів проводились розважальні шоу-прорами: «До нас прийшов Новий рік», «Святкування коляди», «День Святого Миколая», «Чесна Масляна», «На щастя, на долю» - урочистий обряд шлюбу. В цьому році робітники палацу культури спробували нову форму роботи – провели «Праздник русских народних ремесел». Свято зібрало багато глядачів і учасників.



            В розділі формування і задовільнення інтересів у сфері фізичної культури і спорту та здорового образу життя було проведено багато диспутів: «Здорова молодь – здорова держава», Що краще: життя чи темне задоволення?», «Скажемо СНІДу – ні!». Проводилась молодіжна акція «За здоровий образ жизни». В акції прийняв участь рекордсмен рекордів Книзі Гіннесса Д.Халаджи.  



            В розділі формування і задовільнення потреб у сфері розваг та дозвілля було проведено багато заходів такі як: «Як стати мужнім» - конкурсно-розважальна програма для молоді, «У нас сьогодні добрий настрій» - розважальна програма до дню сміху, «Хай завжди сміються діти» - свято до дня захисту дітей, «Молодим везде у нас дорога» - свято до Дню молоді, «Красуня-господиня осінь» - коркунсно-розважальна програма.  



              Вокальні колективи: “Горлица”, “Народні наспіви” та вокальний ансамбль ветеранів “Берегіня”, солістка ансамблю “Горлица” – Алгазіна Т., учасниця студії сольного співу Малініна О. прийняли участь у районному фестивалі воєнної та патріотичної пісні “Живи и помни”. Ансамбль “Народні наспіви” та Т.Алгазіна приймали участь у районному святі, присвяченому 85-річчу створення Старобешівського району, найпристижейшому конкурси «Сяюча Ника» та Дню робітників сільського господарства. 
У районному конкурсі читців “У сім’ї вольній, новій” до Дня народження Великого Кобзаря наші учасники конкурсу Юр’єва Катерина та Алгазіна Ангеліна зайняли: Юр’єва К.- 2 місце, Алгазина А.- 4 місце. 
Клуб любителів естрадного танцю “Мечта”, прийняли участь у районному святі, присв. до Всесвітнього Жіночого Дня 
8 Березня. В цьому році два народних колективи: «Горлиця» та «Народні наспіви» відсвяткували свої ювілеї. «Горлиця» - 25-річча, «Народні наспіви» - 10-річча.   
Всі творчі колективи Палацу культури приймали участь у всіх селещних святах та заходах, професійних святах нашого селеща, святах соціального напрямку. 
                Уся робота ПК у 2008 року проводилась згідно перспективному плну роботи та  державних і обласних програм: “Розвиток  краєзнвства”, “Ветеран”, “Розвиток культур націонльних меншин”, “Відродження та розвитку українського козацтва”, “Підліток”, “Боротьба зі захворюванням туберкульозу”, “Розвитку та функцінувння української мови в закладах культури, соціальна підтримка інвалідів, малозабезпечених верств населення”, “Зміцнення законності і правопорядку”, “Діти України”, “Українська родина”,  “Збереження нематеріальної культурної спадщини”. У рамках програми “Розвиток краєзнавства” для молоді був проведен тематичний вечір “Люби свій край, всю душу солов’їну”. На цьому вечері молодь розповіла про історію селища, пам’ятки історії, які знаходяться у селещі, видатних людей. Молоді поети читали свої вірши, присвячені рідному краю. А на альманахі “Заповідні території України” вчитель географії Гультяєва Н.Д. познайомила присутніх з заповідниками Донецької області і України та був показан фільм “Заповедники Донецкой області” . Протягом року діти, підлітки та молодь звершували походи “Заглянь у природу”.       
               Велику увагу робітники ПК приділяють патріотичному вихованню молоді. З цієі мети багато заходів проводилося по програмі “Ветеран”:  зустрічи учнів ліцею, учнів шкіл, вихованців дитячих садків з учасниками бойових дій, ветеранами ВВВ, воїнами-інтернаціоналістами.
У   рамках програм “Підліток” і “Зміцнення законності і правопорядку” було багато проведено відкритих засідань клубу “Підльоток і закон”, де працівники міліціі та юстіції розповідалі підліткам про їх права та відповідальність. 
             Важлива задача перед громадянинами нашої країни – це врятувати світ від наркотиків. Тому для підлітків і молоді на цю тему проводилися диспути, бесіди, тематичні вечори, вечори-поради, зустрічи з медичними працівниками.
Кожен громадянин України повинен знати Коституцію своєї держави, для підлітків проводилися тематичні вечори, диспути, вечори-заклики. Молодь зустрічалася з працівниками прокуратури, правоохороних органів, дерматологом, наркологом та іншими фахівцями цієї сфери. 
Для розвитку та функцінування українької мови у нашому закладі культури були проведені заходи: свято української мови “Мова, рідна мова…”, конкурс читців до Дня народження Т.Г.Шевченка  “Живе Тарас в дущі народу…”, альманах “Рідна мова – неоціняний  скарб”, бесіда “Продовжувачи мовних традицій” і багато інших. Дуже цікаво була проведена наукова конференція  “Чому українська…?”. На цій конференції виступали не тільки ведучі, але й присутні в залі. Довго учасники конференції обговорювали питання: на якій мові повинні спілкуватися мешканці Донбасу. І при кінці погодилися, що спілкуватися можно, як українською, так і російською мовами, але українську мову повинен знати кожний українець.
Приймая участь у соціальній підтримки інвалідів, молозабезпечених верств населення працівники ПК проводили доброрічні та благотворчі акції. До всесвітнього дня інвалидів був проведен конкурс малюнків дітей інвалвдів “Повір у себе”. До днів інвалвдів, людей похилого віку творчі колективи ПК проводили концерти.
Дуже багато заходів проводилося у рамках пограми “Діти України”. Це були: Новорічні ранки, Різдвяни дитячі свята, спортивні змагання, ранок гумору для дітей, конкурсно-розважальні програми, дитяче свято до Дня захисту дитини, конкурси малюнків, виставки дитячої прикладної творчості та багато інших. Діти дуже зацікавилися на поетичному вечері “Кобзарева струна не вмирає”. На цьому вечері діти розповідали вірши не тільки Т.Г.Шевченко, але й вірши, які були написані на його честь. На цьому вечері діти малювали малюнки до вершів Т.Г.Шевченка. 
Ушановував традиції та звичаї української родини у ПК у 2008 році проводилися такі заходи: вечір української родини “Розкажи своїм онукам”, українські вечорниці “Обереги України”,родинна 
конкурсно-розважальна прграма “Якось   ввечері, в суботу”, свято селеща “Горжусь людьми, с которыми живу”.
Працюючи по програмі “Збереження нематеріальної культурної спадщини” робітники ПК свою роботу направили на відродження народних традицій і звичаїв для цього були проведені слідучі заходи: різдвяний святковий вечір “Щедрику-ведрику”, свято проводів зими “Чесна масліниця”, розважальна програма “Свято добрих сусідів” та інші.
Так, як у нашому селещі мешкають взагалі українці, то для підтримки розвитку культур національних  меншен у ПК окремих заходів не проводилося, але учасники художньої самодіяльності  нашого ПК приймали участь у обласному святі грецької культури “Мега Юрта” та інших районних святах та заходах по темі  “Розвиток культури національних меншин”.
На території пгт. Новий Світ ніколи не мешкали козаки,тому і великих свят по відродженню та розвитку українського козацтва не проводилося, але для дітей проводили спортивні змагання “Щоб наша сила до сонця дістала”. Завжди “Народний” ансамбль народної пісні “Рідні наспіви” приймають участь у районному святі “Киреєвський ярморок”.                

 Також робота творчого колективу ПК в 2008 році була направлена на активний пошук нових перспективних форм роботи, на організацію спілкування по соціальним і трудовім інтересам населення, а також діяльності клубного закладу по категоріям і віку.

                 До Міжнародного Жіночого Дню 8-ого Березня був присвячен тематичнийий вечір “Воістіну небесна і земна».




                На території Новосвітської селищної Ради знаходяться дім інвалідів і два дома для громодян похилого віку. Учасники художньої самодіяльності постійно виступають з концертами для хворих і людей похилого віку до Міждународних днів інвалидів та людей похилого віку.

                  Виконуючи розділ формувань і задоволення інтересів в сфері праці, економики, риночного господарюванння, виховання економічної культури були проведені зустрічі запитань та відповідей з керівниками селещної ради, з працівниками відділу соціального забеспечення, робітниками  міліції, де випускники шкіл узнали про професії цих сфер і їх діяльність.
 У приміщенні Новосвітської клиники до їх професійного свята вокальний колектив “Горлица” та вокальний колектив ветеранів “Берегіня” провели святковий концерт.
  До Дня Незалєжності України було піготовлено і проведено велике свято «Зі святом вітаємо свою Україну». До цього свята був проведен конкурс читців, де участь прийняли учасники клубу любителів поезії “Муза вдохновения”.  На цьому святі виступила голова селещної ради І.А.Берднікова, голова профспілки Старобешівської ТЕС Г.В.Алесандров. Діти селеща прийняли участь у конкурсі малюнків “Країна, де ми живемо”. Мешканці селеща не тільки змогли почути вірші про рідну країну, але й самі по бажанню читали вірші, співали пісні разом з “Народним” колективом народної пісні “Рідні наспіви” та”Горлиця”, приймали участь у народних забавах. А потім усі, хто був на святі весело танцювали.   

                      Сьогодні великий інтерес глядачів проявляється до відродження національних традицій до народних свят і обрядів. З цією метою для мешканців селища проведені “Різдвяні вечорниці”. Вечорниці проводились на площи. В гості к новосвітцям прибули Солоха, Чорт та інші персонажи.Усіх мешканців смт. Новий Світ на дому з Різдвяними святами “Щедрик, ведрик дайте вареник” поздоровив “Народний” вокальний колектив народної пісні “Рідні наспіви”. Учасники клубу народної пісні вітали мешканців селища з Новим роком по старому стилю щедрівками до 23.00. У 23.00. усі щедрівники зібралися на площі ПК, мешканці селища змогалися у виконанні щедрівок, змагалися у народних іграх, забавах біля вродливой ялинки.

                   Протягом року проводилися виставки народо – прикладної творчості.

                       Дуже зарекомендували себе такі розважальні програми для молоді як:  “І знову Новий рік”, “Таня, Таня, Тнічка” до дня Тетяни, “Як стати мужнім” до Дня захисника Вітчизни, “У нас сегодня хороше настроение” до дня сміху, “Річка часу”  конкурсно-розважальна програма для літніх людей.


                  Вже декілька років усі діти, підлітки та молодь селеща у предноворічні дні зустрічаються з Дідом Морозом, Снігуркою та іншими сказочними персонажами на дитячих Новорічних ранках, зимових балах, дискотеках. На цих заходах мешканці різних верств селеща грають у ігри зі сказочними персонажами, змагаються у конкурсах, співають святкові пісні, дружно таніюють, за що Дід Мороз і Снігурочка вручають їм подарунки. 

              Робота всіх колектівів і заходи проводятся на довжному рівні, дякуючи задовільному техничному оснащенню і апаратури, творчому колективу. В цьому році було проведено 1086 масових заходів, що у порівнянні з 2007 роком менше  на 68 захода. Це пов’язано з цім, що у 2008 році не було виборів.  Із них 379 для дітей. На  заходах були присутні 120800 мешканців, а у 2007 році – 139290 мешканців, що на 18490 мешкнців менше. Із них 34800 дітей. 





          В ПК були проведени такі заходи:
- культурно-освітні  та розважальні           778 із них для дітей 379
 - концерти худ.самодіяльності                   23                              6
- концерти проф.колективів                         10                              8
- виставки декор. містетства                        41                              23 
- інші                                                              234                            16

          В ПК  працюють15 робітників: директор, два акомпаніатори, 3 керівника вокального ансамблю, художник, зав.господарством, електрик, 2 прибиральниці, 2 чоргові, вартовий.     
              Стаж культ робітників приміщує у багатьох 25 років, директор – 9 років, освіта базова вища та неповна вища.Керівник “Народного” ансамблю “Рідні наспіви” – 45 років в культурі, освіта вища. Керівник народного ансамблю «Горлица» – 35 роки, освіта вища. Керівник сольного співу – 25 роки, освіта середня-спеціальна.  
                21 клубним формуванням керують люди, які не числяться у штатному роспису ПК, але улюблені у  своє хоббі  і працюють за особистою ініціативою.

                У 2008 році був зроблен капітальний ремонт  окремих приміщень з коштів бюджету на суму 87736 гр., зі спецрахунку – на суму – 8530гр.
                 На спецрахунок ПК у 2008 році було зароблено 68526 гр., це на 14350гр. більше ніж у 2007 році.                   
                Аренда приміщень - 38749  гр., що у порівнянню з 2007 роком на 12874 гр. більше. Масовими заходами та діскотекою зароблено 29777гр., що у порівнянні з 2007 роком  на 1476 гр. більше.
Кошти зі спецрахунку були витрачені:
-	заробітна платня та її начіслення – 15786грн.
-	придбання господарчого інвентарю – 600 грн.
-	придбання обладнаня –                       5830гр.

----------


## wert266

ПАЛАЦ КУЛЬТУРИ смт. НОВИЙ СВІТ.

УЗГОДЖЕНО:                                                                                                     ЗАТВЕРДЖУЮ:
Новосвітський селищний                                                                         Начальник відділу культури
голова                                                                                                         та туризму Старобешівської 
                                                                                                                     районної державної адміністрації
                          Берднікова І.А.                                                                                                Федорова С.В.





                                                    РІЧНИЙ  ПЛАН  РОБОТИ
                                                     НА  2009  РІК.







                                                     смт. Новий Світ.








                                     І.  ВИРОБНИЧНО – ТВОРЧА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ.
                 І.І. ФОРМУВАННЯ ТА ЗАДОВОЛЕННЯ ГРОМАДСЬКИХ,
   СОЦІАЛЬНО – СУСПіЛЬНИХ ІНТЕРЕСІВ, ВИХОВАННЯ ПАТРИОТИЗМУ.
Аудитор.        Найменування та форми проведення                      Строк          Місце       Відповид. Разом з
                                          заходів                                                   проведен.    проведен.                        ким.

Підлітки        “Сторінки істрії розповідають”- історіко-                     січень               ПК                           біб-ка
                       літературний вечір пам’яті                                                                                                      СБТЕС
різна              “Прикрась свій дім” – вечір-зустріч
                         майстрів-вишивальщіц.                                                лютий              ПК                        „Світелка”
різна               «Наша пам’ять не згасла, не згоріла душа» – 
                         вечер-зустріч з  воїнами-інтернаціоналістами           лютий              ПК

різна                “Материнська свята доброта” – свято матері             березень          ПК                                       
школяри         “Ми чуємо тебе, Кобзарю,крізь століття”- 
                         тематичний вечір до дня народження.                        березень          ПК             -//-           школа
                        “Невідцвітне слово” – Шевченковське свято              -//-                     ПК            -//-            школа            ПК            
різна               “Візьми на себе чужий біль” – тематичний                   квітень              ПК
                            вечір






                        Цикл заходів присвячених ДнюПеремоги:
різна              -  «Вальси воєнних років» ”– вечір                    травень         ПК                             “Ветеран”
                           солдатьських вдів                                                                                                     “Светелка”
діти,підлітки - “Як хорощо нас віті без війни ” – бесіда            травень         ПК                              школа
мешкнці         - “Велика Вітчизняна з дня в день”  -           травень        площа                            “Ветерани”
                            цикл бесід.
-	“Шляхами безсмертної слави батькив»”
 вечір відпочинку для ветеранів                       травень        площа                           “Берегіня”  

ветерани         “Пусть жывые помнят” – вечір-мітінг                червень         ПК                                 “Ветерани”
                                                                                                                                                                        “Берегіня”
ветерани          «Я стільки горя бачив на землі»                         червень        ПК                                   біб-ка
                          вечір-зустріч
мешканці        «Хай живе Україна вродлива та сильна»   -        серпень        площа                             С/Р
                        свято, присв. Дню Незалежності України                                                                             
мешканці        “Отцовской славе верность храним” –                 вересень       ПК                            
                        вечір-зустріч призовників












                          Заходи до Дня людей похилого віку:
мешканці       - “Разгладим морщины, согреем ладони ” – 
                          марафон милосердя                                                 вересеь       школи,ПК                         школа

літні люди     - “Які ж ми були молоді” – вечір-спомін                 жовтень      реолібатаційний
                                                                                                                               центр                                                 
мешканці      “Добре серце”- марофон                                           жовтень      селеще,ПК                         школа       
                       милосердя
 інваліди        «Скажімо більше ніжних слів» – 
                          зустрів з інвалідами                                                 грудень      реолібатаційний 
                                                                                                                                 центр


















                         І.2. ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВІЛЬНЕННЯ ІНТЕРЕСІВ У СФЕРІ ПРАЦІ,
ЕКОНОМИЧНОЇ КУЛЬТУРИ, РИНОЧНОГО ГОСПОДАРСТВА.
Аудитор.   Назва мероприять, форма проведення           час    місце відповід    разом з ким
молодь       “У світі підприємства” – вечір- огляд                                  лютий     ПК                     школа

молодь       “Як стати бізнесменом?” – вечір запитань та                       квітень    ПК                      школа
                    відповедей
мешканці    “Мы верим вам”-                                                                     червень   лікарня
                     свято до дня медичних працівників 
мешканці    “Ви свої серця віддаєте нашим                   жовтнь    школа
                     дітям” – свято до дня робітників
                     освіти 
мешканці    “ Низький уклін тим, хто дарує
                     нам світло” – свято до дня енергетика       грудень     ПК  



















                І.3. ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВІЛЬНЕННЯ ІНТЕРЕСІВ У ДУХОВНО-МОРАЛЬНІЙ
                                              І ПРАВОВОЙ СФЕРАХ.
Аудитор.     Назва мероприять, форма проведення.           Час     відповід        місце
Молодь     Цикл юридичних і правових знань
                  “Нам пора для України жити”.    

                    Засідання клубу за інтересами                раз у             Колісниченко     ПК
                   “Підліток і закон”:                                  квартал
-	“Что вы знаете о законах»
                             відверта розмова
-	“Мета твого життя»
      розмовне коло
-	“Яка молодь  нам потрибна”, час ділового
спілкування

-	«Констітуція – це гарант державотворення»
 “Людина, суспільство, закон”- лекція

Зустрічи за круглим столом: 
 - з дільничним інспектором                         лютий       Колісниченко       ПК   
“ Закон і ти”
-	з робітником юстиції
“Для кого пишуться закони”, 
вечір для молоді.                                        вереснь      Колісніченко     ПК




І.4. ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВОЛНЕННЯ ІНТЕРЕСІВ ДО НАЦІОНАЛЬНИХ 
                                            ТРАДИЦИЙ, СВЯТ, ОБРЯДІВ.

Аудитор.     Назва мероприять, форма проведення.             Час     відповід     місце
_____________________________________________________________________________

мешканці  “Добрий вечір тобі, пане-господарю”,святковий вечер        січень           -//-                         площа
   -//-           “Святкування коляди” Новорічні колядки                           січень           -//-                        селище.
мешканці     “Масляниця”, свято прводів зими                                     березень        -//-                        площа 
діти               “Котилася писаночка” – свято присячене велик Дню    квітень         -  //-                           ПК
Мешканці      “Окликание молодых семей”,обряд                                  травень         - // -                           ПК
Різна              “Зелень день”- свято доТроиці.                                          червень           -//-                         площа
Молодь          “Купальськи чари” театрализований
                        обряд                                                                                    вересень      - //-                              ПК
мешканці     “День Святого  Миколая” театрализований обрядовий   грудень           - // -                          ПК                      -//-    
                       вечір.
Мешканці    “На щастя, на долю”, урочистий обряд шлюбу                протягом
                                                                                                                     Року              Ковальова О.М.        ПК 









І.5.             ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВІЛЬНЕННЯ ІНТЕРЕСІВ У СФЕРІ 
                                              КУЛЬТУРИ І МИСТЕЦТВА.
АУДИТ.               Назва мероприять, форма проведення              час               місце        відповід



              Виступ професійних колективів на сцен ПК
              Виїзди колективів художньой самодияльності
              до театрів, філармонії, цірку та инщ.                               Протягом                         Колісниченко О..Л.
              Виставки народно-прикладного мистецтва.                   року
              Літературно-музикальні гостинни
              Зустрічи з народнимі уиільцями.
















І.6.            ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВІЛЬНЕННЯ ІНТЕРЕСІВ У СФЕРІ                                                                              
                       ФІЗИЧНОЙ КУЛЬТУРИ І СПОРТУ ТА ЗДОРОВОГО ОБРАЗУ ЖИТТЯ.
Аудитор.                Назва мероприять, форма проведення            час                 місце       ответ.              з ким

молодь        “Що треба робити, щоб не захворіти» ” – зусторіч      лютий             ПК
                      з мед. працівниами 
молодь       “Как убереться от СПИДа” -                                            квітень       ПК                                РССЦМ
                   диспут 
 мешканці     “Богатырские забавы” -
                      спортивне свято                                                         травень       стадіон.                    спорткомплекс
молодь        «За здоровый образ жизни» -                                      вересень     стадіон                      спорт інстр.
                    спортивне свято до дня здоровья   
молодь       “На волоске от смерти!” -  бесіда                               жовтень      ПК                                  РЦССМ    
молодь       “ Що за життєвим поворотом” – вечер-порада         листопад     ПК                               лікарня













         І.7.        ФОРМУВАННЯ І ЗАДОВІЛЬНЕННЯ ПОТРЕБ У СФЕРІ
                                             РОЗВАГ ТА ДОЗВІЛЛЯ.   
Аудитор.                   Назва мероприять, форма проведення               час            місце             відповід.

миолодь     Забеспечити роботу дискотекі                                         2 рази у
                                                                                                                неділю             ПК               ГузенкоД.        
мешканці   “ В честь прихода Нового Года” - розважальна 
                      шоу-програма.                                                                 січень             ПК             Ольшанська И       
молодь    “Татьяны – на сцену” – вечір                                              січень              ПК
                 відпочинку для молоді до дня Ттяни  
мешканці   “Служити – Батьківщину берегти” –
                    конкурсно-розважальна программа                                лютий            ПК.                       
 молодь        “Подаруй мені валентинку” – конкурсно-розважальна
                     програма для молоді.                                                       лютий            ПК                          
мешканці    “Господиня я така ” – конкурс жінок                               березень         ПК                        
мешканці     “ Жінка – це весна ” – свято 
                        до 8 Березня.                                                                 березень          ПК                       
мешканці       “Имя матери священно для людей”
                         свято матері.                                                                  березень         ПК                         
молодь          “ Вот єто класс…” – розважальна 
                    програма до дню сміху.                                                   квітень          ПК                        
мешанці       “ Ми пом’ятаєм те, що було у 45-ом” – масове
                     гуляння  до Дня Перемоги                                               травень         плоша             
різна            “Прощай школа!” – святковий концерт.                    травень          площа            
діти               “Должны смеяться дети” – свято
                       до Дню захисту дитини.                                               червень          ПК                      -//-



мешканці      “ Наше майбутне – це молодь» – свято до 
                        Дню молоді                                                                          червень       площа
діти               “Знову в школу…” -  свято першого                                  вересень      площа.
                    дзвінка   
діти               “ Зелений світ навколо нас” – похід зі знайомством 
                       оточуваємої середи                                                             вересень

мешанці      “Моя любов - Новий Світ” – свято до дню                        жовтень        площа       Колісниченко О..Л.
молодь         “ Осень, осень в гости просим” -  конкурсно-розважальна
                       прогр.                                                                                    жовтень          ПК                      -//-
молодь         “Ми - українці” – конкурсна сюжетно – роліва гра              листопад       ПК
мешканці     “Святий Миколай” -  розважальна                                         грудень          ПК                      -//-    
                     програма до дню Миколая.
















             2.         ФИНАНСОВО – ГОСПОДАРЧА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ.




2.1.Створення умов для творчого розвітку гуртків художньой самодіяльности.
2.1.Придбання театральних костюмів
2.1.Содержати приміщення та костюми у задовільному стані.
2.1.Придбання  DVD - проїгрувача

2..2.Придбання касет та дисків для роботи гуртків художньой самодіяльності.
2..2. Провести поточні ремонти кабінету директора, кабінету  “Народного” ансамблю народної                                    
       пісні “Народні наспіви”

2..3.Продовжити роботу дискотеки.
2..3.Підписка на літературу для ПК.
2..3.Проводити платні заходи.
          2..3.Аренда приміщень

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Что-то странно как-то скопировалось!!!

----------


## Svetulya

*wert266*,
 спасибки! Кое-что для названий рубрик для себя почерпнула!

----------


## orsia

А вот мой перспективный план - 2010. Мы в такой форме пишем... http://files.mail.ru/CQ6X5W. А вот отчет - 2009 files.mail.ru/2RL5LZ

----------


## Фесик Наташа

может кто работает в центре культуры и досуга  помогите с планированием

----------


## Зарница

*orsia*,
а как открыть отчет? План открылся, а отчет не могуууууууу!

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, скорее всего он для 2007 офиса.. завтра перезалью...

----------


## rj95iko64

*Алла и Александр*,

Добрый день!
Я, наверное, уже опоздал с ответом, но, если это до сих пор актуально - даю ссылку на прошлогодние (2008) отчеты. За этот год мы еще только писать начали, а заканчивать, наверное, в каникулы будем...
Вот ссылка:http://files.mail.ru/6T0SYL

----------


## Svetulya

Текстовый отчет за 2009 год уже сдала  :Aga: 
Может кому за образец или рубрики пригодятся: *http://files.mail.ru/CFWLU2*

----------


## RDKYubileiniy

Добрый день всем!!!! С новым годом!!!!! Меня зовут Наталья. Я здесь новенькая . Пришлите и мне пожалуйста свои отчёты. Заранее благодарна.  RDKYubileiniy@yandex.ru

----------


## Svetulya

> Пришлите и мне пожалуйста свои отчёты.


*RDKYubileiniy*, планы могу прислать, а отчеты в темке - скачивайте!  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый вечер. Девочки, скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, когда-нибудь писал отчет по работе с толерантностью?.. Даже звучит смешно и нелепо.

----------


## гунька

Ал, я только план писала по толерантности и антиалкогольной там какой-то муре...
Высасывала из пальца, мучилась. Так нам надо было еще и сценарные планы мероприятий туда вставить.Я план написАла,а на сценарные забила.Если нужен план,то пришлю .Только после 7 января,раньше на работу не пойду.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Лен, ну реально - сколько можно провести мероприятий в год по этой самой толерантности-терпимости? И вообще - зачем???? Кого надо терпеть или не терпеть? Почему нас всегда подталкивают к тому, на чем не нужно вообще акцентировать внимание? Или я чего-то недопонимаю? Лично в нашем поселке нет такой проблемы - все живем дружно и мирно.

----------


## vlad_lilya

Всем привет. Помогите. Может у кого-то есть образец *"Звіт про роботу за 2009 рік народного чоловічого ансамблю"* первый год сдаю отчет, а как его написать, не знаю.
vlad_lilya@mail.ru

----------


## гунька

Ал,да и я про то же...Но требуют-приходится писать разную галиматью.А потом-проводи-не проводи,мнение людей все равно не изменишь.Я сынуле своему великовозрастному доказываю,что среди разных национальностей встречаются и очень хорошие люди, и гады,но он после того поезда ни в какую не хочет этого понимать...

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*,
 Мы в  своих планах указываем раздел - развитие, поддержка национальных культур, в отчетах также отражаем свою работу в этом направлении. В нашем поселке живет много людей кавказской национальностей(чеченцы, аварцы и др.)  уменя иногда бывают проблемы с ними. Конечно, я провожу с ними беседы, но это ничего не дает, бывает такое, что уговоры не помогают, приходится вызывать милицию или их старейшин... вообщем дурдом. Вот и пишу в отчетах,например, - встреча за круглым столом "Мы дети одной России" или "Нет плохой нации, есть плохие люди", все это конечно, не провожу, потому что поднимать такие темы мы должны не в одиночку, а с главами, местными национальными меньшинствами, милицией, а им это все до фонаря, пока жареный петух не клюнет. :Aga:

----------


## nastupnikova

> У нас в журналах руководители пишут перспективные планы работы на полугодие, а клубы- перспективные планы работы на год с разделами:
> -Анализ деятельности в предыдущем году
> -Цели и задачи на предстоящий год
> -Перспективный план культурно-досуговой деятельности
> -Методическая работа
> -Административно-хозяйственная деятельность


Романовна, сбросте пожалуйста план административно-хозяйственной деятельности, если можно RDKYubileiniy@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарна

----------


## Рамоновна

> Романовна, сбросте пожалуйста план административно-хозяйственной деятельности, если можно


Дома в компьютере нет, попробую описать. 

Таблица из 3-х граф.
1-Месяц/или квартал, декада, как удобно/
2-Наименование деятельности
3-Ответственный /если есть методисты, худрук, и не вы в единственном числе за все в ответе/

По памяти:

Январь-
-сдача годового отчета
-заправка огнетушителей
-ежеквартальный инструктаж по ПБ
-проверка журналов
-заседание худсовета
-ремонт кресел в зрительном зале
-замена лампочек в зрительном зале
-приобретение чистяще-моющих средств
--составление организационно-технического плана, сметы на проведение концерта "Здравствуй, старый Новый год". Координация работы предприятий и учреждений, задействованных в проведении праздника. Приобретения по смете.

Февраль-
-обработка сцены огнезащитным покрытием
-составление организационно-технического плана, сметы на проведение Масленицы. Координация работы предприятий и учреждений, задействованных в проведении праздника. Приобретения по смете.
-подписание дополнительных трудовых соглашений с сотрудниками
-разработка предложений на заседание Совета народных депутатов поселения о благоустройстве территории ДК.

И так далее. Всю административно-хозяйственную деятельность мысленно можно разделить на работу с кадрами, работу с вышестоящими/другими/ организациями, работу по поддержке и улучшению состояния здания.

----------


## Натник

> И так далее. Всю административно-хозяйственную деятельность мысленно можно разделить на работу с кадрами, работу с вышестоящими/другими/ организациями, работу по поддержке и улучшению состояния здания.


По возможности выложите здесь весь план, или пришлите по почте.Буду очень благодарна :Aga:

----------


## Svetulya

Девочки, мальчики, есть у кого уже наметки годового плана на 2010 год? 
*Год Учителя и Год 65-летия Победы в ВОВ?* 
Сижу над годовым... рубрики... рубрики...:eek: 
Кто-нибудь "совершил подвиг": план план на 2010 год подготовил? :redface:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=Svetulya]Кто-нибудь план план на 2010 год подготовил? [/QUOTE
уже и сдали. ещё в     декабре

----------


## гунька

Мы тоже план на 2010-й в конце декабря сдали и отдельно к 65-летию Победы.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Кто-нибудь "совершил подвиг": план план на 2010 год подготовил?


А мы после годовых отчетов, где-то в 20-х числах января накидаем. По 65-летию Победы будет сверстан районный комплексный план, куда мы войдем. Своего отдельного не будет.

----------


## Svetulya

> Мы тоже план на 2010-й в конце декабря сдали и отдельно к 65-летию Победы.





> уже и сдали. ещё в декабре


*гунька*,*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 поделитесь, если есть печатные варианты :Aga: ! 
Адрес - в подписи.




> А мы после годовых отчетов, где-то в 20-х числах января накидаем.


и у нас такой же график сдачи :Ok: !

----------


## гунька

Свет, после праздников скину,хорошо?

----------


## Svetulya

*гунька*,
 Спасибо! буду ждать!  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Танюсик

*Svetulya* 

_Календарный план нашего детского центра досуга, может что и пригодится.._

январь	Рождественские забавы «Пришла коляда -отворяй ворота»
январь	Выставка детского творчества «Новогодний переполох»
февраль	Спортивно-развлекательная программа «Школа молодого бойца»
февраль	Дню памяти воинов – интернационалов посвящается…
«О доблести, о подвигах, о славе»-
Вечер-встреча с ветеранами Афганистана
март	Международному женскому дню посвящается…
Тематическая программа  «Всегда нам по жизни согреться поможет лишь мамино сердце»
март	65-летию заводского района посвящается
«События, Люди,Судьбы»
(уроки истории заводского района)
март	Антинаркотическая акция «Поезд в будущее»
апрель	«Первоапрельские вытворяшки»
Театрализованный праздник
апрель	«Юморина» - фестиваль юмора и смеха
апрель	65-летию Заводского района посвящается..
Урок краеведения
«У истоков родного, района Заводского»
апрель	Спортивно-игровая программа
«Играем всей семьей»
май	Выставка детских рисунков «Мы славим подвиги дедов»
май	65-летию Победы посвящается…
Литературно-художественный вечер-встреча с ветеранами Великой Отечественной войны «К победе шел, Россия, твой солдат!»
май	Акция «Конфетку за сигаретку»
май	Конкурс декоративно-прикладного творчества
«Семейный очаг»
июнь 	Дню защиты детей посвящается…
«Мы строим Город детства»
Театрализовано –игровая программа
июнь	 «Мы любим город в зной и холод
И скажем... С днем рожденья, город!»
Музыкально-развлекательная программа
июль	Фестиваль кукол 
«На кукле наряд восхищает наш взгляд»
август	          Дню шахтеров посвящается …
Выставка детского рисунка  «Искусство шахтерского края»

август	«Спорт-здоровье и сила! Молодой организм без пива!»
Спортивно-игровой праздник
сентябрь	Театрализованно-игровая программа
«Мы теперь ученики»
сентябрь	Чемпионат по компьютерным играм 
«Виртуальный экстрим»
сентябрь	Ролевая игра для учащихся профтехучилищ
«Наследство и наследники»
сентябрь	Кино-акция
«Унесенные дозой»
октябрь	«Для Вас тепло наших сердец»
Торжественный вечер, посвященный Дню пожилого человека
октябрь	Дискотечная программа 
«Под листьев золотистый цвет»
октябрь	«Гордимся славою своих дедов»»
(эстрадно-поэтический вечер)
октябрь	Профилактическая акция для учащихся "Мир без наркотиков"
ноябрь	Театрализованной праздник
«Волшебный перекресток»
ноябрь	«Пить или…. Жить!»
Агитационно-художественное представление
ноябрь	Праздник послушания «Семейный адвокат. Игровая программа включает правовые аспекты взаимоотношений взрослых и детей.

ноябрь	Конкурсно – познавательная программа для старшеклассников и их родителей «Я И МОЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЕ»,

ноябрь	«Все цветы и улыбки Вам!»
Литературно –музыкальная гостиная , посвященная Дню Матери
декабрь	                       Урок мужества
«Один за всех и все за одного»
(встреча молодежи с мастерами спорта, воинами – спортсменами)

декабрь	Театрализовано-развлекательная программа 
ко Дню инвалидов
          «Я радость нахожу в друзьях»

декабрь	Театрализовано-игровая программа 
«Новогодние приключения »

----------


## Svetulya

> может что и пригодится..


*Танюсик*, конечно пригодится!  :wink:
Кое-что для рубрик взяла  :Aga: 
Спасибо!

----------


## гунька

Светуля,обещала тебе план на 2010 г. Он здесь:http://files.mail.ru/NL0Q89

----------


## Svetulya

*гунька*,
спасибо огромное! Очень даже пригодится!  :Ok: 
На днях допечатаю свой. Выставлю. У нас требования к Плану немного другие: по направлениям.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сегодня сдала последний отчет.. И снова новшество - новый образец составления планов. Интересно, что меняется от того, что графы называются по другому?

----------


## Svetulya

Сдала план на 2010 год  :Aga: 
*Выставляю свой, как и обещала:* *http://files.mail.ru/SY9XKE*
От нас требуют в такой форме, по направлениям. 
Думаю, что Вы, мои милые коллеги, почерпнете себе полезные рубрики. 
Всем удачи!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И снова новшество - новый образец составления планов.


*Алла и Александр*, а что там нового они придумали? :redface:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Svetulya*,

А вот смотри, Света!

Образцы планов  на  2010.doc

Света, спасибо за план. Много полезного для себя почерпнула

----------


## гунька

> Сдала план на 2010 год 
> *Выставляю свой, как и обещала:* *http://files.mail.ru/SY9XKE*
> От нас требуют в такой форме, по направлениям. 
> Думаю, что Вы, мои милые коллеги, почерпнете себе полезные рубрики. 
> Всем удачи! 
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> *Алла и Александр*, а что там нового они придумали? :redface:


Светочка, спасибо за план! Мы, конечно ,пишем попроще.Зато я после каждого проведенного мероприятия пишу анализ :Tu: Вот это что-то с чем-то...:frown::mad:

----------


## Svetulya

> Svetulya,
> 
> А вот смотри, Света!
> 
> Образцы планов на 2010.doc


Мдаа... :eek: 
Наши "наверху" пока молчат... Смена власти в районе - может чего тоже придумают.




> Света, спасибо за план. Много полезного для себя почерпнула


*Алла и Александр*, пожалуйста! Рада если немножко помогла. 




> Светочка, спасибо за план! Мы, конечно ,пишем попроще.Зато я после каждого проведенного мероприятия пишу анализ. Вот это что-то с чем-то...


*гунька*, пожалуйста! Анализ приходилось пару раз писАть. Точно "что-то с чем-то" :redface: 
Не дают нашему брату творить  :Vah: ! А только вытворять...  :Tu:

----------


## Svetulya

Нашла еще по Антинарко у себя план. По-моему не выставляла такой. :wink: 
*Ссылочка: http://files.mail.ru/13NBSR*

----------


## танейка

У нас тоже новшества, за новшествами. И в результате кипа бумаг все растет, а отчет превращается в настоящую диссертацию. Вот наше ноу-хау
http://narod.ru/disk/17121842000/%D0%9F-4.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/17121810000/7-%...D0%BA.doc.html
:rolleyes:

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Здравствуйте,я работаю директором Дворца культуры, на этой должности 4месяца. Планы и отчеты я с горем по полам пережила. И вот опять проблема ,подтверждение  звания НАРОДНЫЙ (причем всех 12 коллективов),Если у кого нибудь  есть хоть какая нибудь документация(список нужных док.) или правильная форма заполнения,ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,

----------


## Tasha1979

*Буланова*
Добрый день, землячка! Спроси в своём Отделе/управлении культуры Областное положение о защите звания "Народный". На прошлой неделе АОДНТ прислал нам документ, там написано, до 22 января сдать им все документы на защиту звания народный (характеристика на руководителя коллектива, на сам коллектив, репертуар, списочный состав, план учебно-воспитательной работы и для коллективов претендующих на звание впервые - необходимо подтверждение того, что ставка руководителя будет введена и профинансирована.).

----------


## Svetulya

> Если у кого нибудь есть хоть какая нибудь документация(список нужных док.) или правильная форма заполнения,ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,


Анжела, не сталкивалась с таким:frown:. 
Завтра буду в РДК - спрошу что у них имеется из документации  :Aga:

----------


## Натник

> звание впервые - необходимо подтверждение того, что ставка руководителя будет введена и профинансирована.).


Отдел культуры настойчиво советует подать документы на присвоение звания "Народный" одному моему коллективу, естественно ставки руководителя народного коллектива у меня нет, дело заходит в тупик из-за того, что я не знаю как убедить главу ввести эту ставку с последующим финансированием, если они и так ищут где-чего сократить, а коллектив действительно уникальный один в районе. Подскажите как быть и что могу сделатья со своей стороны?

----------


## Tasha1979

У нас в районе есть один такой коллектив, он уже лет 9 народный, и все эти годы их глава обещает ввести ставку. Работают на голом интузиазме. Раньше комиссия удовлетворялась одними обещаниями, а в этом году всё строго - нет ставки - нет коллектива. Может у вас и получится уговорить присвоить звание без введения ставки, типо в новый бюджет потом заложите средства...
Вообще, наличие народного коллектива -это гордость села и района. У нас с таким главой беседу разъяснительную проводила зам.главй района по вопросам культуры. Может у вас есть такой, поговорите с ним, пусть повлияет на главу.

----------


## танейка

*Натник*,
По опыту знаю, что к цели нужно идти постепенно. первоочередная ваша защача получить звание!!! И от этого уже плясать. Сама эта процедура тоже не шибко быстрая. Период существования самодеятельного коллектива должен быть не менее 5 лет. Во вторых (если не ошибаюсь, то это тоже обязательное условие) у коллектива должен быть коллектив спутник. Члены которого впоследствии могут влиться в коллектив.
Что бы не быть голословной-
*Положение о присвоении звания народный самодеятельному коллективу*
и _образец  документов на подтверждение_.
http://files.mail.ru/JP3S8L
_и еще пакет документов на присвоение_
http://files.mail.ru/KA5GZ5

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Меня очень сильно возмущает политика нашего государства к культуре????????? Постоянно пишем какие-то отчеты,планы,а где деньги?????А фраза "К сожалению из-за отсутствия финансирования у коллективов худ.сам. и специалистов нет возможности повысить уровень квалификации и принимать участие в междугород.междунор.фестивалях и т. п." Зачем мы пишем заявки в планах????Пустая трата времени и бумаги(которая кстати куплена на зарплату). Так хочется сказать "ДАЙТЕ ДЕНЕГ,ОДЕНЬТЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕКТИВЫ,ВЫДЕЛИТЕ СРЕДСТВА НА УЧЕБУ И НАКОНЕЦ-ТО ОБЕСПЕЧЬТЕ НАС ДОСТОЙНОЙ ЗАРПЛАТОЙ" Вот тогда мы будем разрабатывать  и внедрять в  жизнь НОВЫЕ ФОРМЫ РАБОТЫ!!!!!

----------


## Натник

> Раньше комиссия удовлетворялась одними обещаниями, а в этом году всё строго - нет ставки - нет коллектива


В том то и дело,что документы подаются вместе с письменным подтверждением главы о финансировании вновь введенной ставки руководителя коллектива...:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> В том то и дело,что документы подаются вместе с письменным подтверждением главы о финансировании вновь введенной ставки руководителя коллектива...:frown:


Вот по этой же причине я не подаю документы на звание Народный нашему хореографическому коллективу и видеостудии. Все равно денег нет. Хотя меня 2 год подталкивают к этому.

----------


## Натник

> Все равно денег нет


А как быть?... Хотя...если в бюджете появляется дыра, то первой в эту дыру проваливается культура...как обидно...:frown:
Хотя иногда складывается такое впечатление, что они (чиновники) это делают намеренно. Любимая поговорка нашего главы района - "Песни хоть тресни, а жрать не проси!"

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

А нас поставили в такие условия "Не будет звания. теряете статус Дворца,теряете ставки и т.д." Так что подтверждать звание придется.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натник*,
 У нас такая же проблема. На народный или образцовый коллектив необходимо не менее 2-х ставок за счёт средств бюджета, то есть хочешь дать коллективу звание - увольняй кого-то другого, так как дополнительных ставок не выделяют. По этой причине не можем дать звания действительно достойным коллективам. В прошлом году пошла на заведомый обман, в ходатайстве написала, что финансирование имеется, и коллективу дали звание образцовый, хотя прекрасно осознаю, что при проверке может вылезти боком, но коллектив уж очень хороший. Но есть и неприятный пример - руководитель одного из наших коллективов очень хотел получить звание, зодил в управление культуры, разговоры с начальником, который был тогда, обуникальности коллектива разговоривал. В результате - нам указание, подготовить документы. Мы подготовили, но в ходатайстве написали, что имеется только 1 ставка. Звание присудили, а через 2 года,когда начальник управления культуры сменился руководитель коллектива начала требовать вторую ставку, на основании положения о народных и образцовых коллективах. Подняли все документы, нашли наше ходатайство, и нам было сказано - если нет 2-х ставок вообще не имели право присуждать звание, а если присудили, где хотите, там и находите  ставку. Я беседовала с руководителем коллектива, пыталась ей объяснить, что дать мы можем только за счёт другого коллектива, что кто-то пострадает - бесполезно. Так и пришлось отнимать ставку у другого коллектива. Теперь к присвоениям я отношусь очень осторожно.

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

У нас шесть коллективов имеют звания,и у всех по одной ставке. И все руководители относятся к этому спокойно.Просто как то в свое время мы ввели дополнительные ставки (общие). Например хореограф дворца (работает с вокальными коллективами,один раз в неделю),Режиссер Дворца(вокальные,танцевальные). Помимо того они же занимаются конкурсами.И в случае болезни руководителя, смело могут заменить его.

----------


## yrievna12

Здравствуйте! Работаю в школе старшей вожатой, может кто подскажет как правильно составлять план работы вожатой.Очень вам благодарна!!!! :flower:

----------


## Svetulya

*yrievna12*,
 посмотрите здесь, может подойдет?: http://english.21308s15.edusite.ru/p72aa1.html

или здесь: http://gov.cap.ru/home/66/2005/kssh1/plan2.htm

Здесь хороший план: http://krasnhut.narod.ru/index5.htm

А здесь ВЫ были? http://www.vozhatiy.ru/
Удачи! :wink:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*БУЛАНОВА*,
 Анжела, я так понимаю, что разница в требованиях к нашим учреждениям больше всего идёт от географического положения, и то, что у вас проходит у нас не может быть в силу большого количества проходящих в год проверок. То, что вы писали про хореографический коллектив - у нас какое-то время была такая система родительских взносов, но потом это было названо использованием муниципального имущества в личных интересах(коллектив бального танца и были ещё сборы на конкурсы), и с коллективом пришлось расстаться, хотя там был 120 человек. А по 1ставке на коллектив - нам область даже рассматривать документы не будет. Когда я пыталась отстоять коллектив с одной ставкой мне областные начальники сказали, сто 1 руководитель не может сделать качественный и отвечающий всем требованиям народного коллектив.

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Как только мы перешли на новую оплату труда то название ставки например "руководитель хореографического ансамбля "Зернышки"" стала называться балетмейстер. Как раньше я объясняла(что у нас есть дополнительные ставки и их занимают люди которые могут заменить руководителя и вести еще дополнительные уроки например "Актерское мастерство.." которое в хореографическом ансамбле думаю не лишние(впрочем и в вокальной тоже). Когда мы подаем документы на подтверждения  звания, то в документацию вписываем этих педагогов вместе с расписанием и планов их работы.
Например : Вокальная группа
Руководитель:   Петунина Н.И.
доп. ставки
*Балетмейстер:   Ватрушина Л.В
Актерское мастерство: Ледена Т.М*.
Расписание составлено так , что эти дополнительные ставки работают почти на всех коллективах ,но при этом укладываются в свое рабочие время (как в школе) 
Мы во общем-то и раньше так делали (только мудрить приходилось).

Насчет род. платы. Еще год назад,мы тоже не могли ничего сделать. Но буквально летом нами было написано новое "положение о платных услугах", которое утвердили юристы из муниципалитета и все замы мэра. так что получается все по закону.

----------


## Яшевна

КУЛЬТУРНО - ДОСУГОВЫЕ  МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ КИРЕЕВСКОГО СДК
1.Организация досуга населения в дни государственных праздников 
№	Форма. Название мероприятия	Возрастная аудитория	Дата проведения
1	Праздничная дискотека « Новогодний гороскоп»	молодёжь	Январь
2	Концертная программа « Ночь накануне Рождества»	разновозрастная	Январь
3	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый Дню защитника Отечества « О доблестях, о подвигах, о славе!»	разновозрастная	Февраль
4	Праздничная дискотека « Самоволочка»	молодёжь	Февраль 
5	Вечер отдыха, посвящённый международному женскому дню « Женская лига»	взрослая	Март
6	Праздничная дискотека « Тебе одной…»	молодёжь	Март
7	Праздничная первомайская дискотека « Делу время - потехе час»	молодёжь	Май
8	Торжественный митинг, посвящённый 65 годовщине победы в ВОВ « Мир отстояли - мир сохраним»	разновозрастная	Май
9	Праздничный концерт (совместно с Караичевским ЦСДК и Сосновским СК)   « Салют Победы»
	разновозрастная	Май
10	Поздравления на дому ветерана ВОВ и тружеников тыла « Этот день вы приближали, как могли»	взрослая	Май
11	 Познавательная программа  « Широка страна моя родная»	детская	Июнь
12	Праздничная дискотека « Давай, Россия!»	молодёжь	Июнь
13	Праздничный концерт (совместно с Караичевским ЦСДК и Сосновским СК), посвящённый дню народного единства «Когда мы едины - мы непобедимы»	разновозрастная	Ноябрь
14	Праздничная дискотека « Шире круг»	молодёжь	Ноябрь

2.Развитие и сохранение праздничной народной культуры
№	Форма. Название мероприятия	Возрастная аудитория	Дата проведения
1	Познавательная программа « Рождественские чудеса»	детская	январь
2	Вечер отдыха с гаданием « Раз в Крещенский вечерок…»	молодёжь	Январь
3	Игровая программа  « Золотые ворота»	детская	март
4	Фольклорный праздник « Иван- Купала»	разновозрастная	июль

3. Развитие форм культурно - досуговой деятельности, для реализации задач всестороннего воспитания и творческого развития личности.
№	Форма. Название мероприятия	Возрастная аудитория	Дата проведения
1	Конкурсно - развлекательная программа « Амур- шоу»	молодёжь	Февраль
2	Агитпредставление для избирателей « Выбор личный - результат общий»	взрослая	Март
3	Юмористическая программа ко дню смеха  
« Кривое зеркало»	разновозрастная	Апрель
4	Выставка детских работ « Делаем сами – своими руками»	разновозрастная	Апрель
5	Конкурс детской самодеятельности (совместно с Караичевским ЦСДК и Сосновским СК) « Золотой ключик»	разновозрастная	Апрель
6	Конкурсно - развлекательная программа ко дню защиты детей  « Мини-мисс Киреев – 2010»	разновозрастная	Июнь
7	Выпускной бал (совместно со школой) « Для вас всегда открыта в школе дверь»	разновозрастная	Июнь
8	Познавательно- развлекательная программа « Заговор тёмных сил или твой выбор в твоих руках» (пропаганда здорового образа жизни)	разновозрастная	Июнь
9	Вечер отдыха, посвящённый дню семьи, любви и верности  « Любви все возрасты покорны»	взрослая	Июль
10	Познавательная программа ко дню российского флага
 « Уроки гражданина России»	детская	Август
11	Игровая познавательная программа «Три сигнала светофора»	детская	Август
12	Концертная программа к дню учителя « Учителями славится Россия!»		
13	Праздничные посиделки « Мои года – моё богатство»	пенсионеры	Октябрь
14	Литературно – музыкальная композиция « Праздник белых журавлей» (совместно со школой)	детская	Октябрь
15	Праздничный концерт ко дню матери « Мамино сердце»	разновозрастная	Ноябрь
16	Поздравление на дому « Сюрприз от деда Мороза»	детская	Декабрь
17	Новогоднее представление « Старые - добрые сказки»	детская	Декабрь
18	Развлекательная программа « Последний час декабря»	разновозрастная	Декабрь
19	Праздничная дискотека « Новогодний лабиринт»	взрослая	Декабрь
20	Выставка открыток « 80 лет  с новым годом» к 80 летию образования СССР	разновозрастная	Декабрь 

4.Участие в районных мероприятиях
№	Форма. Название мероприятия	Дата проведения
1	Фестиваль народного творчества, посвящённый празднику весны и труда 	Май
2 	Конкурс детской самодеятельности « Цветик семицветик»	Май
3	Празднование дня станицы	Сентябрь 

5.Работа клубных формирований.
№	форма	название	возраст	руководитель
1	Клуб  	« КЭП» (вокальный)	Взрослый	Тюлюмбаева М.А.
2	Клуб 	« Весёлые нотки» (вокально- танцевальный)	Детский	Тюлюмбаева М.А.
3	Клуб 	« Клуб выходного дня» 
( рукоделие)	Детский	Абросимова Л.П.



Я пишу план культурно- досуговой деятельности вот так. Может кому нибудь подойдёт

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет всё прочитала, но нигде не нашла положений о клубных формирований: вокального пения, клуба для детей, и тд.и тп. Если у кого есть поделитесь *ПРОВЕРКА 10 МАРТА:*
Извиняюсь НАШЛА завтра всё напишу.ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## elen73leukhina

*Скажите, кто знает как открыть документ html. У меня открывается какими то иероглифами!!!!Подскажите пожалуйста!!!!Спасибо, всем кто откликнется!!!:frown:
*

----------


## Натали_я

> *Скажите, кто знает как открыть документ html. У меня открывается какими то иероглифами!!!!Подскажите пожалуйста!!!!Спасибо, всем кто откликнется!!!:frown:
> *


Возможно это архив, с поврежденным форматом.Попробуйте открыть его с помощью вин-рар или вин- зип. Правой клавишей мыши.:smile:

----------


## orsia

*elen73leukhina*, если в интернет-эксплоэре - это надо менять кодировку. Посмотрите меню: страница - кодировка, поменяйте возможные варианты кириллицы.

А у нас народ с ума сошел! Теперь по-новому классифицируем мероприятия и считаем людей. В отчетах надо написать: сколько было дошкольников, сколько школьников, подростков, студентов, рабочей молодежи и т.п... Я еще понимаю считать в ДК, а у нас - открытая площадка и достаточно большой город (больше 500 тас жителей). что я к каждому подходить и спрашивать должна: а вы студент или рабочая молодежь??? (в детях я еще как-нибудь разберусь, и то в детях отдельная графа: из них посещают дошкольные учреждения... А ХЗ кто их посещает....(((

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А нам сегодня в 15-00 раздали анкеты, завтра к 9 утра сдать. Мне по двум учреждениям делать, когда - не знаю, сегодня даже голову забивать не стала. Сравнение - средняя численность учреждений на начало 2007 года, конец 2009 и 2012 год, средняя зарплата по этим же датам, средний возраст, опять по годам, проценты заполненности штатного расписания, всё по тем же датам (а я , ... , Калиостро, угадывать проценты на 3 года вперёд), и по каждой графе ещё - всего, из них с высшим образованием, из них со специальным, из них со средним, из них со специальным  :Vah: 
А затем ещё расписать, почему так мало молодёжи приходит в культуру (как будто сами не догадываются), и многог того подобного. У меня в ДК 105 работников, завтра начинается КВН университета, 9 мая уже на носу, а я где-то должна поднимать дела начала 2007 года, и считать средний возраст сотрудников kuku

----------


## Натник

> Сравнение - средняя численность учреждений на начало 2007 года, конец 2009 и 2012 год, средняя зарплата по этим же датам, средний возраст, опять по годам, проценты заполненности штатного расписания, всё по тем же датам


 а мы такую анкету сдавали еще в феврале, наверное, но нам легче, у нас людей намного меньше...:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*,  *Натник*, хорошо, что я простой зав. отделом - хоть эту хрень не мне писать!

----------


## Savva

Здравствуйте. Я работаю худруком Дворца культуры в Биробиджане уже 13 лет, но впервые с меня потребовали перспективные планы развития народных коллективов на 2010-2015 гг. И я застряла. Нет ни формы, ни примера, а народников в ДК 14 коллективов. Руководители-  люди творческие и потому необязательне в документации. Конечно же, я им помогаю. В интернете все более образовательные планы, а как быть со стабильным взрослым хором русской песни - они не обучаются, а разучивают новые песни и поют, где можно. Набора не происходит, потому что он стабильный. Какие перспективы? Что насочинять? У меня много отчетов и по формам и текстовых, но как их вам подарить - не знаю. Я здесь чайник. Научите, обязательно поделюсь наработками. Много сценариев, идей. Не жалко.

----------


## Radion68

*Savva*,

Форму плана вам не раздали? Если нет, то наверное можно написать произвольно: организационные вопросы - подбор современного песенного, танцевального  и т. д  репертуара, приобретение специализированной литературы, и т. д. . Я думаю, что в таких стабильных взрослых коллективах  надо в перспективе организовать детский коллектив - спутник. Кстати, в народных это обязательно.  Много чего можно придумать если написать в пункте учебно - творческой работе - посещение концертов например вокальных групп, танцевальных коллективов. В перспективе можно обучать   самодеятельных артистов например  - нотной грамоте. если это народный хор, то манере народного пения  и т. д.

----------


## 1-й раз

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ СПАСИБО

----------


## 1-й раз

ЛЮБЯТ У НАС В РОССИИ БУМАГОМАРАТЕЛЬСТВО

----------


## elen73leukhina

> Возможно это архив, с поврежденным форматом.Попробуйте открыть его с помощью вин-рар или вин- зип. Правой клавишей мыши.:smile:


Это какой то тип файлов,через названные программы не открывается.:mad:

----------


## АнютикА

> *Скажите, кто знает как открыть документ html. У меня открывается какими то иероглифами!!!!Подскажите пожалуйста!!!!Спасибо, всем кто откликнется!!!:frown:
> *


Правой кнопкой мыши и открыть с помощью Ворда, Microsoft Office Word 2007 с этой проблемой справляется на все 100% и ни какие кодировки подбирать не надо.

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Друзья, выручите пожалуйста.
Сейчас театральную студию при гимназии с нуля создаю, сроки поджимают. Срочно надо план работы студии на учебный год сдать.
Мне бы хоть одним глазком посмотреть, что все в этом плане пишут...
Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого завалялся.

----------


## валентина шевякова

Вам нужна образовательная программа.Сколько часов? У меня есть,   4 часа  в неделю  на 4 года обучения, но не поздно ли для вас? если нет я вышлю.

----------


## Толстячок

Спасибо всем форумчанам, за такой интересный и полезный материал.

----------


## Гумочка

Здравствуйте, коллеги!!!! Год назад я ещё работала худ. руком сельского ДК. Переехав в другое село, мне нашлось место зав. библиотекой. Вот приходиться учиться на ходу всем тонкостям этой должности. К чему всё это я? Да к тому, что очень хочется хоть одним глазком увидеть годовой план сельской библиотеки. Не столь важно его содержание, сколько форма.

А вот мой план на 2010 год (будучи ещё в должности худ.рука)

что-то не хочет заливаться на файл, попробую попозже...

----------


## oreira

Помогите пожалуйста, нужен план работы СДК на следующий год. Не разу ещё его не делала и посмотреть негде.
oreirochka@mail.ru

----------


## Астриск

> Помогите пожалуйста, нужен план работы СДК на следующий год. Не разу ещё его не делала и посмотреть негде.
> oreirochka@mail.ru


Уважаемая Орейра, все очень просто: 1. возьмите обычный перекидной календарь, желательно тот, где на каждый день написано какое- либо событие.
2. годовой план, как правило, нолсит укрупненный характер, где вы расписываете крупные мероприятия на каждый месяц (желательно, что бы план согласовывался с вашим муниципальным заданием (если есть такое), т. е. ни в коем случае не меньше, иначе могут уменьшить финансирование. больше можно, но тоже нежелательно, так как в этом случае при прежнем финансировании, мун. задан. могут увеличить. так что лучше золотую середину выбрать.) Далее не забывайте, внести в план сугубо ваши праздники: улицы, чествование передовиков, прием главы к 23.2, 8.3 и т.д., в конце такого плана в графе "назв мероприятия" пишите: участие творческих кол-ов в районных мероприятиях, в графе "дата" весь период.
№	Название мероприятия	                                 Место проведения	Дата проведения	ответственный
1	Новогодние мероприятия для детей и взрослых	Зал СДК  	январь              	Худ.рук Иванов
2	Рождественские посиделки	                      Фойе СДК	январь	                       Рук. Кружка Сидоров
3	Торжественное открытие года (2010 год учителя)	зал	            январь                   	Худ.рук Иванов
4.	 Неделя музыки	                                               фойе	             март	                        Рук. Кружка Сидоров
Далее идет план на месяц, тут уже вы точно указываете какое конкретно мероприятие, его название (игровая программа, турнир, вечер отдыха, концерт и т. п.), время проведения и дату (переносить мероприятия допустимо при болезни ответственного, если его не замещали), один из главных моментов: в "шапке" плана слевой стороны "согласовано" глава сельского поселения с правой "утверждаю" директор СДК внизу под планом составитель. Вам легче будет работать с главой СП, если сразу окажете ему уважение в виде согласования своих действий ( в любом случае он ваш учредитель, читай "отец(мать) роднои(ая)"). деньги-то у него просить пойдете на мероприятие. и обязательно ему экземпляр оставьте. Еще заведите себе книгу отзыва посетителей о проведенном мероприятии, старайтесь получать положительные отклики, кто знает может быть в будущем это вам поможет удержаться на работе, так как главы избираются каждые 4 года. очень хорошее издание в качестве подспорья справочник "Учреждение культуры" можно подписаться через почту, готовит и выпускает материалы Мин культ РФ, некоторые вещи в область приходят с опозданием на год, а так вы будете в курсе что называется "из первых рук". Удачи. если возникнут вопросы задавайте попробую ответить.

----------


## Гульнур

> Помогите пожалуйста, нужен план работы СДК на следующий год. Не разу ещё его не делала и посмотреть негде.
> oreirochka@mail.ru


Я вчера выслала на почту план годовой. Получила или нет?

----------


## Лена Саженюк

А вы бы не скинули годовой план прям сюда. Очень интересно почитать и для сея что то интересное почерпнуть.

----------


## Гульнур

Он в таблице, а здесь таблица не ставится

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

> Я вчера выслала на почту план годовой. Получила или нет?


а мне можно тоже на почту скинуть, спасибо! (olesyashmidt@yandex.ru)

----------


## Лена Саженюк

А вот моя почта Lsazhenyuk@yandex.ru Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата! Незнаю куда и обратиться, начальство нынче заставило писать программу "Сохранение и развитие культуры села", незнаю даже с чем энто едят, может у кого-то что-то подобное есть, или мысли какие-нибудь...((( Заранее благодарю.Можно в личку.

----------


## Толстячок

С Рождеством Христовым всех форумчан!
Девочки миленькие помогите! Работаю худруком 10лет и с каждым годом все больше бумажной волокиты. Срочно до 12 января нужно сдать текстовой отчет худрука о проделанной работе за год. Но, что самое интересное я не должна писать о работе с коллективами худ. самодеятельности! Тогда вопрос: о чем писать? :Tu:  Говорят ты худрук вот и пиши, но сдать должна в срок. :Nono:  Помогите кто чем может, пожалуйста. :Tender:  Может кто-то писал что-то подобное, пускай даже с описаниех худ.коллективов, мне бы посмотреть что это и с чем его едят.  :Tender: Заранее благодарна за любую помощь!vishenka_33:

----------


## Рамоновна

> нужно сдать текстовой отчет худрука о проделанной работе за год.


Мы что-то подобное один раз писали. Всю работу за год делили на: административно-хозяйственную деятельность/работа с кадрами, приказы, приобретения/, методическую/сценарии, положения, рекомендации, обобщение опыта, прочие разработки/ и практическую /изготовление оформления, пошив костюмов, украшение зала, и пр./

В итоге все поместилось в таблицу:

месяц        адм-хоз. деят.        метод. деят.         практ. деят.       сроки исполнения

----------


## nastupnikova

Здравсвуйте форумчане.  Грядут отчёты. Здесь много чего можно почерпнуть - http://ocnt-pskov.org/load/formy_otc...za_2010_god/17

----------


## Толстячок

> что-то подобное один раз писали. Всю работу за год делили на: административно-хозяйственную деятельность/работа с кадрами, приказы, приобретения/, методическую/сценарии, положения, рекомендации, обобщение опыта, прочие разработки/ и практическую /изготовление оформления, пошив костюмов, украшение зала, и пр./
> 
> В итоге все поместилось в таблицу:


Спасибо за совет. Но, у нас сплошной дурдом. Я должна,оказывается, писать только о себе, чем именно я занималась весь год! Вот я и писала: разрабатывала сценарии, участвовала в театрализ. постановках как режиссером так и актером, проводила то-то и то -то,там помогла тому-то.... и все в таком роде. Писала и самой противно было себя расхваливать, какая я белая и пушистая. Всякие отчеты писала но такой!!! первый раз! Куда мы катимся?! Грядет сокращение, может если не понравится отчет .... Боюсь даже думать об этом.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Вот я и писала: разрабатывала сценарии, участвовала в театрализ. постановках как режиссером так и актером, проводила то-то и то -то,там помогла тому-то.... и все в таком роде. Писала и самой противно было себя расхваливать, какая я белая и пушистая.


А почему противно -то?  :Nono:  Вот пусть начальство и увидет всю вашу работу, потому что часто многое остаётся в тени. А здесь и для себя бальзам на душу: "Какая, я оказывается, молодец!!!"  :Ok: Так что хвалите себя, да  больше. :Oj:  А такой анализ ещё и поможет потом при аттестации (если вы её проходите). Потому что действительно, делаем много, а оформить это всё - не хватает времени. А здесь - принудиловка, всё вспомните. Удачи!!! :flower:

----------


## Толстячок

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам. Поздравляю со Старым Новым годом! Желаю, что б в этом году сбылись все Ваши заветные мечты!  
     Уважаемые форумчане, я знаю, что среди вас много украинцев, как и я, отзовитесь на мою просьбу. У кого есть новый Закон о культуре от 06.01.2011г. Срочно нужен! Заранее благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## Толстячок

> А почему противно -то?  Вот пусть начальство и увидет всю вашу работу, потому что часто многое остаётся в тени. А здесь и для себя бальзам на душу: "Какая, я оказывается, молодец!!!"


     Спасибо за поддержку.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Сдала свой отчет, и сегодня получила отзыв от начальства:что мол удовлетворительно, но обязанностей у меня не так уж и много оказывается. :Nono:  Обидно, чесное слово! :Tu:  С утра на работе и до позднего вечера, да еще дома до ночи за комрьютером проводишь, на семью времени не остается. :Tu:  А оказывается, как мне сказали, я не умею планировать своё рабочее время!!! :Nono:  Хорошо сидеть в кресле и рассуждать о чужой работе... И на последок обрадовали, что создана специальная комиссия, которая будет курсировать городскими учреждениями культуры без предупреждения и проверять нашу работу, если, он отлучился  (по заявлению, но не пошел туда, куда написал до свиданья), или еще, что то - человека просят уйти по добру по здорову. Вот такой эквивалент сокращения придумали у нас умники (хотя, у нас уже с 01.01.2011г. сократили 4 должности), наверно мало показалось кому то...

----------


## taniarav

Svetulya,  поделитесь всем, что вы запросили, если есть.Через 2-е недели министерская проверка.Горю.Пожалуйста.

----------


## taniarav

*lesyanew*, Помогите с документацией, пришлите и мне чего-либо.Буду признательна

----------


## taniarav

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! Да этот сайт-большая находка!Какие вы все молодцы! Я веду эстрадно-вокальный ансамбль для детей.Через 2-е недельки грядёт Министерская проверка, ПОМОГИТЕ!!!  Нужены программка и  план на год.Не знаю с чего начать. Может у кого есть? Буду благодарно, а что-либо, что есть предложу своё.

----------


## Гумочка

> С Рождеством Христовым всех форумчан!
> Девочки миленькие помогите! Работаю худруком 10лет и с каждым годом все больше бумажной волокиты. Срочно до 12 января нужно сдать текстовой отчет худрука о проделанной работе за год. Но, что самое интересное я не должна писать о работе с коллективами худ. самодеятельности! Тогда вопрос: о чем писать? Говорят ты худрук вот и пиши, но сдать должна в срок. Помогите кто чем может, пожалуйста. Может кто-то писал что-то подобное, пускай даже с описаниех худ.коллективов, мне бы посмотреть что это и с чем его едят. Заранее благодарна за любую помощь!vishenka_33:


А мы в конце каждого года сдавали подобные текстовые отчёты. Описывала свою деятельность по-направлениям: героико-патриотическое воспитание, духовно-нравственное, экологическое и т.д. Сколько всего было проведено мероприятий данной направленности, сколько человек посетило эти мероприятия и надо было 2-3 наиболее значимых мероприятий  этого направления описать развёрнуто. Отчитывались так же здесь и о выполнении Краевых целевых программах, а т.ж. о районных программах.  Конечно, моё сообщение поступит поздновато, но я к тому, что этой "ерундой" мы страдаем уже около 4-х лет. Прям писатели...

----------


## Гульнур

Девочки и мальчики!!! Помогите! Пишу план работы, нужны новые идеи по работе с детьми, так как в нашей области 2011 год объявлен годом ребенка, и надо сделать отдельный план на год по работе с детьми. Может у кого есть каие нибудь наработки.

----------


## Гульнур

Девочки и мальчики!!! Помогите! Пишу план работы, нужны новые идеи по работе с детьми, так как в нашей области 2011 год объявлен годом ребенка, и надо сделать отдельный план на год по работе с детьми. Может у кого есть какие нибудь наработки. 
Извините если повторилась. Просьбу еще оставила в скорой помощи. Просто срочно надо..... :Aga:

----------


## лариса львовна

Гульнур!Не знаю есть у вас такое или нет.Я учусь и мы ходим паролельно по концертам (так сказать наглядные пособия).Сама ищу материал для такого -называлась конкурсная программа Талант .Дети рассказывали монологи-сказки(по20-30минут).Мы сидели как завороженные...конечно же зависит от режиссёра как он научит ребёнка передавать написанное на бумаге.Этот конкурс был как мы потом узнали между преподователями.Они своего рода соревновались в мастерстве.Мне бы хотелось устроить такой конкурс ради детишек открыть им новый мир в искусстве.Сельские детишки с восторгом воспринимают все мои предложения у них многого нет(мировозрение маленькое)по сравнению с городскими.Может и вашим детишкам понравится...это своего рода уроки словесного действия.Талантливых детей у меня  много и это им понравится. Если я тебе чем то помогла (может натолкнула на нужную мысль?)то я очень рада.

----------


## Натник

> в нашей области 2011 год объявлен годом ребенка, и надо сделать отдельный план на год по работе с детьми. Может у кого есть каие нибудь наработки.


 а что именно интересует - формы, названия, идеи?

----------


## Гульнур

> Если я тебе чем то помогла (может натолкнула на нужную мысль?)то я очень рада.


Спасибо!!! Идея хорошая.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
И мне понравилась идея. Спасибо, Лариса :Ok:

----------


## АлексейФ

> Спасибо за поддержку. Сдала свой отчет, и сегодня получила отзыв от начальства:что мол удовлетворительно, но обязанностей у меня не так уж и много оказывается. Обидно, чесное слово! С утра на работе и до позднего вечера, да еще дома до ночи за комрьютером проводишь, на семью времени не остается. А оказывается, как мне сказали, я не умею планировать своё рабочее время!!! Хорошо сидеть в кресле и рассуждать о чужой работе... И на последок обрадовали, что создана специальная комиссия, которая будет курсировать городскими учреждениями культуры без предупреждения и проверять нашу работу, если, он отлучился (по заявлению, но не пошел туда, куда написал до свиданья), или еще, что то - человека просят уйти по добру по здорову. Вот такой эквивалент сокращения придумали у нас умники (хотя, у нас уже с 01.01.2011г. сократили 4 должности), наверно мало показалось кому то...


Дурдом какой-то. От какого "начальства" это исходит? Я сам работал 10 лет худруком РДК, и не понаслышке знаю, что это такое. Худрук - это лицо учреждения. От того какой худрук зависит качество мероприятий. Обидно, когда это не понимает какое-то "начальство". А проверять туда ли и куда ходят специалисты в рабочее время, это даже дурдомом не назвать... Это как надо не уважать специалистов, что устраивать подобный "рабочий контроль"?!... Критерием оценки специалиста может служить качество мероприятия, отзывы зрителей, сколько выразительных средств использовано в программе и т.д. Если "начальство" этого не понимает, попробуйте объяснить, может дойдет...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Гульнур*,  Когда то давно летом мы проводили с детьми своеобразную "Фабрику звезд": в течении двух недель работали с ребятами по таким направлениям как актерское мастерство, сценическая речь, вокал, грим, хореография (т.е как бы уроки) в течении двух недель, потом отчетный концерт. И так на протяжении всех летних каникул. Детям это очень нравилось. Если заинтересовала идея, пишите-отвечу на все вопросы. :Smile3:

----------


## Гульнур

> а что именно интересует - формы, названия, идеи?


Можно все. А я уже выберу что нибудь новое, того что у нас нет.

----------


## Гульнур

Ольга, спасибо  большое.  Обязательно воспользуюсь идеей. Мне кажется это реально сделать во время летней площадки.

----------


## Натник

*Гульнур*, а мы каждый год на площадке делаем цикл познавательно-танцевальных программ (забыла как называется, что то связано с танцполом). Это конечно в основном ложится на хореографа, каждое мероприятие посвящено какому либо танцевальному направлению или танцу. Ну например, сегодня - хоровод, завтра - рок-н-ролл, потом кантри и т.д. В этом году еще добавили современное направление - тектоник ( скачали видео с инета, вывели на экран и танцевали, детям очень понравилось!) Естественно, в начале мероприятия (все-таки познавательное) краткий рассказ об этом танце - где, когда, ну и т.д. Как практическое занятие - знакомство с музыкой, основными движениями, элементами костюма...Танцуют с удовольствием! :Aga:

----------


## Гульнур

У меня руководитель танцевального коллектива ушла в декретный отпуск, сначала первого родила потом еще дочку, а теперь вроде еще надумала..... Так что с танцами я пролетаю. А сама только со старшими девочками танцами занимаюсь. Они в основном сами помогают движенья придумывать.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Когда то давно летом мы проводили с детьми своеобразную "Фабрику звезд": в течении двух недель работали с ребятами по таким направлениям как актерское мастерство, сценическая речь, вокал, грим, хореография (т.е как бы уроки) в течении двух недель, потом отчетный концерт. И так на протяжении всех летних каникул. Детям это очень нравилось. Если заинтересовала идея, пишите-отвечу на все вопросы.


Интересно, а можно поподробнее пож-та!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Худрук - это лицо учреждения. От того какой худрук зависит качество мероприятий. Обидно, когда это не понимает какое-то "начальство". А проверять туда ли и куда ходят специалисты в рабочее время, это даже дурдомом не назвать... Это как надо не уважать специалистов, что устраивать подобный "рабочий контроль"?!... Критерием оценки специалиста может служить качество мероприятия, отзывы зрителей, сколько выразительных средств использовано в программе и т.д. Если "начальство" этого не понимает, попробуйте объяснить, может дойдет...



Вот бы нам такого худрука,а то  нашего как-то не слышно и не видно, совсем. :Blush2:

----------


## medwegonok

> Вот бы нам такого худрука,а то  нашего как-то не слышно и не видно, совсем.


Даю это точно! Худрук, худруку рознь! Есть которые вообще не переживают за своё дело, им всё по барабану! :Yes4:

----------


## medwegonok

> У меня руководитель танцевального коллектива ушла в декретный отпуск, сначала первого родила потом еще дочку, а теперь вроде еще надумала..... Так что с танцами я пролетаю. А сама только со старшими девочками танцами занимаюсь. Они в основном сами помогают движенья придумывать.


А у нас слава Богу такая умничка ведёт хореаграфический кружок!!! Дети её обожают! А она, наша Надюшенька и сама танцы придумывает и музыку иподбирает и костюмы шьёт! Финансирования никакого, так она и на свои денежки материал ля костюмов покупает! Конечно материал простенький, не очень дорогой, но в её чудесных руках, всё превращается в шедевр! :Tender:  Когда она всё успевает мы ума не приложим, ведь у неё семья в которой двое детей и в деревне конечно же хозяйство!

----------


## Гульнур

> А у нас слава Богу такая умничка ведёт хореаграфический кружок!!! Дети её обожают! А она, наша Надюшенька и сама танцы придумывает и музыку иподбирает и костюмы шьёт! Финансирования никакого, так она и на свои денежки материал ля костюмов покупает! Конечно материал простенький, не очень дорогой, но в её чудесных руках, всё превращается в шедевр! Когда она всё успевает мы ума не приложим, ведь у неё семья в которой двое детей и в деревне конечно же хозяйство!


Это же прекрасно! Такими работниками дорожить надо. Не всегда таких найдешь. Значит она тоже как и мы "болеет" культурой.

----------


## Svetulya

Наконец-то сверстан и сдан *План на 2011 год.* 
Делюсь с Вами, коллеги: *http://files.mail.ru/M7OWDT*

завтра принесу с работы Отчет за 2010 год. Выложу.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Svetulya, вы обещали выложить отчет за 2010 год. Очень жду.
Еще просьба ко всем какие мероприятия по году космонавтики вы запланировали? Может у кого- нибудь, что то есть.

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, нет ли у Вас планирования результатов деятельности руководителей кружков, а может и в целом творческих сотрудников на новый клубный сезон? Нам сейчас в рамках муниципального задания учредитель устанавливает показатели результативности деятельности коллективов. Что самое главное- с нами советуются. У нас до нынешнего года не было таких планов. Честно говоря, не думаю, что плохо такой план иметь- немного подтянет нерадивых сотрудников... Может у кого-то есть чем поделиться...

----------


## baranvagalina

*  Svetulya*  
Светик! Нет ли у тебя отчета годового по кружковой работе? Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## ivanYr

Я работаю в Знаменском СДК художественным руководителем и поделюсь своей работой, которая стала теперь образцом для написания Планов работы для других УК.
«СОГЛАСОВАНО»
Глава Знаменского сельского поселения Яранского района
________________ /В.В. Дудина/
«___» _____________ 20__ г.
М.П.
«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Директор МУК «РЦКС»
_____________ /Г.В. Махитарянц/
«___» _____________ 20__ г.
М.П.

ПЕРСПЕКТИВНЫЙ ПЛАН РАБОТЫ
Знаменского сельского Дома культуры – филиал МУК «РЦКС»
на 2011 год

Перспективный План работы на 2011 год Знаменского сельского Дома культуры – филиал МУК «РЦКС» направлен на решение приоритетных задач социально-культурного развития в первую очередь путем обеспечения благоприятной социальной ситуации:  реализация конституционных прав граждан на участие в культурной жизни и пользование учреждением культуры, на доступ к культурным  ценностям и информации, стимулирование и поддержка творческих инициатив и обеспечения свободы творчества.
Эффективным инструментом стабильной работы Знаменского СДК является перспективный План работы, представляющий собой увязанный по направлениям, исполнителям и срокам комплекс мероприятий, обеспечивающих решение приоритетных социально-культурных и материальных задач учреждения культуры.
Перспективный План работы Знаменского сельского Дома культуры необходимо рассматривать как основной документ, регламентирующий культурно-досуговую и воспитательную деятельность приоритетной работой.
В течение года мероприятия по Плану работы могут быть изменены в структуре проведения, в названии и срока проведения (в отдельных случаях). Значимость утвержденного мероприятия не изменяется.

Цель:
	Создание благоприятного психологического климата, способствующего развитию творческих возможностей, товарищеской критики, взаимопомощи и взаимозаменяемости, глубокой заинтересованности в успешной творческой работе каждого потенциального участника досуга;
	Создание условий для социально-культурного, социально-психологического и личностного развития подрастающего поколения через разработку и осуществление мероприятий, позволяющие развитию индивидуальных творческих и коллективных (групповых) возможностей индивида;
	Стремление к формированию целостной культурно-досуговой среды, которая влияет на характер и содержание досуговых программ и вызывает потребность в активном участии;
	Поддержка и развитие детско-юношеских и студенческих коллективов самодеятельного и технического творчества, организации культурно-творческих мероприятий для детей и подростков и др. социально-демографических групп;
	Организованное объединение людей для совместной деятельности по удовлетворению культурных, психологических и физических потребностей человека.

Задача:
	Обеспечение основных принципов, утвержденных Конвенцией о правах ребенка: не дискриминация, наилучшего обеспечения интересов ребенка,  право на жизнь, выживания и развития, уважения взглядов ребенка, защита от отрицательных влияний окружающей социально-культурной среды;
	Предоставлять возможность для самореализации личности в процессе творческой деятельности;
	Создание благоприятных условий для организации досуга и обеспечения жителей Знаменского сельского поселения услугами организаций культуры;
	Прививать чувство радости от совместного труда и творчества;
	Формирование позитивного мироощущения и идеологии здорового образа жизни, воспитание духовности, патриотизма, гражданской и творческой активности жителей м. Знаменка;
	Достижение социально-гарантированного минимального уровня культурного обслуживания населения Знаменского с/п.

№ п/п	Мероприятие, форма проведения	Ответственное лицо	Срок проведения
			по плану	фактически
1.	Мероприятия при Главе Знаменского сельского поселения
1.	Театрализованное представление в масленичную неделю «Блин – всему господин» на открытой площадке (массовое гулянье)	И.А. Иванов	Март 	
2.	Новогоднее театрализованное представление «Пока куранты не пробили…» 	И.В. Якушкова	31 декабря	
3.	Праздничная ночная диско-программа «Под ритмы Нового года»	И.В. Якушкова	01 января	
4.	Празднование Дня села «Мое село – моя любовь» на открытой площадке	И.В. Якушкова	12 июня	
5.	Митинг, посвященный празднованию 66-й годовщине ВОВ «Храним в сердцах мы подвиг Ваш»	И.А. Иванов	09 мая	
2.	Развитие жанров любительского народного творчества
2.1.	Хореография
1.	«Ситцевый» или «Весенний бал» - отчетный концерт  народного хореографического коллектива	Н.Н. Пушканова	3 неделя мая	
2.	«Эти ярмарки краски» - подтверждения звания «Народный» хореографического коллектива «Эксперимент»	Н.Н. Пушканова	24 апреля	
3.	Работа народного хореографического коллектива «Эксперимент»	Н.Н. Пушканова	по расписанию занятий 	
4.	Вечер танцев народов мира «Знаменка танцует…»	Н.Н. Пушканова	Март 	
5.	Работа танцевальной группы	Н.Н. Пушканова	по расписанию занятий	
	Участие в смежных концертных программах СДК	Н.Н. Пушканова	12 выступлений в течение года	
6.	Участие в районных, межрайонных и областных конкурсах	Н.Н. Пушканова	в течение года	
2.2.	Эстрадное пение
1.	Концерт «Рождественские встречи»  - стихи и песни о Главном (пение под гитару, сольное пение) 	И.В. Якушкова	6 января	
2.	Новогодний концерт «Пока куранты не пробили»	И.В. Якушкова	3 неделя декабря	
3.	Участие в смежных концертных программах СДК	И.В. Якушкова	в течение года	
4.	Концертная программа «Восемь подарков для желанной», посвященная 8 марта	И.А. Иванов	8 марта	
2.3.	Народное хоровое пение
1.	Отчетный концерт народного фольклорного песенного коллектива «Рябинушка» - «Звуки радости моей»	В.Н. Терехов	4 неделя мая 	
2.	Концертная программа «Мы еще споем», приуроченная Дню пожилого человека	В.Н. Терехов	1 неделя октября	
3.	Концертная программа «Ноты, спасшие страну» - к 9 мая	В.Н. Терехов	9 мая	
4.	Участие в смежных концертных программах СДК	В.Н. Терехов	12 выступлений в течение года	
5.	Участие в районных, межрайонных и областных конкурсах	В.Н. Терехов	В течение года	
2.4.	Театральное искусство
1.	Новогоднее массовое театрализованное представление для дошколят и мл. школьников «Ну, нут-бук, погоди!»	И.А. Иванов	4 неделя декабря	
2.	Новогоднее театрализованное представление для взрослой аудитории «Новый год и Букины»	И.А. Иванов	31 декабря	
3.	Театрализованное массовое гулянье в масленичную неделю «Блин – всему господин»	И.А, Иванов	Март 	
4.	Постановка «Рождественский дед» (по мотив р.н. сказки «Морозко»)	И.А. Иванов	6 января	
5.	Театрализованное представление «Королева Пепси-Кольская»	И.А. Иванов	Апрель 	
6.	Участие в смежных концертных программах СДК (сценки, миниатюры и пр.)	И.А. Иванов	В течение года	
2.5.	Традиционный фольклор 
1.	Святочные гуляния	И.В. Якушкова	7 января	
2.	Массовое гулянье в масленичную неделю «Блин – всему господин»	И.А. Иванов	Март 	
3.	Праздник русской березки в Троицу	В.Н. Терехов
И.В. Якушкова	Июнь 	
4.	«В ночь на Ивана Купалу» - фольклорный праздник	И.В. Якушкова	07 июля	
3.	Организация содержательного досуга населения
3.1.	Пропаганда здорового образа жизни
1.	Театрализованное представление «Нет – наркотикам».	И.А. Иванов	Август	
2.	«Мыльная феерия»  - праздник мыльного пузыря	И.А. Иванов	Апрель 	
3.	«Спортивная толкучка» - спортивная программа	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Май	
4.	«Красная дорожка» - демонстрация модной одежды	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Сентябрь	
5.	«Чайная академия» - увлекательный час по чайным традициям	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Ноябрь	
6.	«Большая стирка» - игровая программа	И.А. Иванов	Декабрь	
7.	Теннисный турнир	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Январь 	
3.2.	Гражданско-нравственное и патриотическое воспитание
1.	Литературно-музыкальная композиция «Герои подполья»	И.А. Иванов	Апрель	
2.	«Цветник призывника» - коллективная посадка цветущий растений военнообязанными (юношами)	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	к 9 мая	
3.	Интеллектуальная программа «Награда ждет героя», посвященная Дню народного единства	И.А. Иванов	3 ноября	
4.	Интеллектуально-познавательный час, посвященный Дню Кировской области «1/4»	И.А. Иванов	Ноябрь	
5.	Конкурсная программа «Рыцарям везде у нас дорога»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	22 февраля 	
6.	Вечер памяти «Мне помнится 22 июня…», приуроченный к 22 июня 1945 г.	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	22 июня	
7.	«Выше! Сильнее! Быстрее» - спортивная программа, приуроченная ко Дню космонавтики	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	12 апреля	
8.	«Возрождайся, Россия!» - концертная программа, приуроченная к выборам в Законодательное собрание Кировской области	И.В. Якушкова	13 марта 	
9.	«Этой мой цвет» - развлекательная программа, приуроченная Дню флага России	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Август 	
10.	Праздник улицы моей «Это мой дом» - концертная программа	И.В. Якушкова	Август 	
11.	Праздник волшебного слова «Спасибо»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Август 	
3.3.	Экологическое воспитание
1.	«Экологическая облава» - сюжетно-ролевая игра для старшеклассников	И.А. Иванов	Май	
2.	Интеллектуальный час «В поисках пропавших мест»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Июнь	
3.	Игра-поиск в кедровнике «Наедине с природой»	И.А. Иванов	Апрель	
4.	Конкурсная программа на открытом воздухе «Тропа препятствий»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Июль	
5.	Творческий конкурс «Цветок моей мечты»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Август	
3.4.	Профилактика правонарушений и безнадзорности
1.	«Да  - мой выбор» - занимательный час для трудновоспитуемых	И.В. Якушкова	Октябрь	
2.	Правовая дискотека – на знание административных и уголовных Законов для несовершеннолетних	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	Ноябрь 	
3.	«Подарки леса» - день именинника на природе	И.А. Иванов	Сентябрь	
4.	Анкетирование «Подросток в зеркале жизни»	И.В. Якушкова	Март	Совместно с СБФ
4.	Работа с социально-демографическими слоями населения
4.1.	Дети, подростки, молодежь
1.	Детская дискотека «Тип-Топ»	И.А. Иванов	2/месяц	
2.	Молодежная дискотека «Вечерний дэнс»	И.В. Якушкова	Пятница, суббота	
3.	Осенний бал	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	4 неделя сентября	
4.	«Школярская тусовка» -  концертная программа на открытой площадке, посвященная закрытию школьных каникул	И.В. Якушкова	4 неделя августа	
5.	«Игра сердец» - развлекательная программа ко Дню влюбленных	И.А. Иванов	14 февраля	
6.	«Парад Татьян» - развлекательная программа ко Дню студента	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	25 января	
7.	«Я – молодой» - развлекательная программа на дискотеке ко Дню молодежи	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	2 августа 	
8.	«Листопаднички» - детский осенний бал 	И.А. Иванов	Сентябрь	
9.	«Угадай мелодию» - интеллектуально-музыкальная игра для школьников	И.А. Иванов	Март	
10.	Театрализованное игровое действие на открытой площадке ко Дню защиты детей «Клоунская неразбериха»	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	1 июня	
11.	«Шаро-бум» - игровая программа с воздушными шарами 	И.А. Иванов	Май 	
12.	«По парам» - игровая программа по парным участием в конкурсах	И.А. Иванов	Июнь 	
13.	 «Ах, хи, ха, хо-ро-ШОУ» - развлекательная программа с розыгрышами на дискотеке ко Дню смеха 	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	01 апреля	
14.	«Ужасная вечерилла» - вечер страшилок в темноте для школьников	И.А. Иванов	Июнь	
4.2.	Ветераны, инвалиды, пожилые люди
1.	Праздник частушки «Раздается звук гармони»	В.Н. Терехов	1 неделя декабря	
2.	Адресное поздравление инвалидов, ветеранов ВОВ и др. лиц социально-демографической группы	И.В. Якушкова 	Октябрь,
 декабрь, май 
(соц. праздники)	
3.	«Радостная встреча» - вечер отдыха за чашкой чая ко Дню инвалида	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	1 неделя декабря	
4.	«Смеяться, улыбаться – все разрешено» - вечер отдыха за чашкой чая ко Дню пожилого человека	И.В. Якушкова	01 октября 	
5.	«Встречаемся без повода» - вечер-встреча за чашкой чая	И.В. Якушкова	Март	
4.3.	Семья
1.	«Семейный огонек» - конкурсно-развлекательная программа, посвященная Дню семьи	Т.Л. Шушалыкова	15 мая	
2.	«Идеальная семья» - конкурсная программа	И.А. Иванов	Сентябрь 	
3.	«Один день из жизни женщин» - игровая программа ко Дню 8 марта	И.А. Иванов	Февраль	
4.	Танцевальный вечер отдыха для взрослых «80-е, это наше!»	И.А. Иванов	1/месяц	
5.	Концертная деятельность учреждения
1.	Праздничный концерт к 8 марта «Восемь подарков для желанной»	И.Иванов
Т.В. Кожинова	8 марта	
2.	Рождественский концерт «Рождественские встречи»	И. Якушкова	7 января	
3.	Новогодний концерт «Улыбнитесь, Новый год»	И.Иванов
Т.В. Кожинова	Декабрь 	
4.	Концерт «Частичка души моей», посвященный Дню матери	И.А. Иванов	27 ноября	
5.	Открытие творческого сезона «Мы будущему открываем двери» (концертная программа)	И.В. Якушкова
Т.В. Кожинова	Сентябрь	
6.	Закрытие творческого сезона. Отчетный концерт «Давайте аплодировать таланту!»	Т.В. Кожинова	Май 	
6.	Учебно-методическое обеспечение деятельности учреждения
1.	Методическое объединение работников культуры	И.В. Якушкова
И.А. Иванов	По плану УК	
2.	Приобретение, выписка периодических изданий и приложений к ним «Чем развлечь гостей», «Звуки праздника» и др. литературы	И.В. Якушкова	В течение года	
3.	Поиск научно-информационных и методических работ в сети Internet	И.А. Иванов	В течение года	
7.	Информационная работа учреждения
1.	Анализ работы Знаменского СДК	И.В. Якушкова
И.А, Иванов	По периодам	
2.	Печать рекламных афиш, информационных плакатов, буклетов	И.А. Иванов	В течение года	
3.	Анкетирование посетителей СДК с целью изучения личностного отношения (мнения) к деятельности учреждения культуры.	И.А. Иванов	Апрель	
4.	Разработка методических работ (сценариев, проектов, программ)	И.А. Иванов	В течение года	
5.	Социологическое исследование «Место и роль клубов общения людей старшего поколения в деятельности Знаменского СДК»	И.А. Иванов	Апрель 	Совместно с СБФ
8.	Укрепление основных средств УК
1.	Пошив костюмов (элементов) для коллективов «Эксперимент», «Рябинушка» и ведущим	И.В. Якушкова	В течение года	33000
2.	Приобретение микрофонной беспроводной радиосистемы	И.В. Якушкова	В течение года	5000
9.	Пропаганда и поддержка достижений любительского искусства и народного творчества 
1.	Театральная студия «Сундучок»	И.А. Иванов	2/нед.	
2.	Кружок плетения из лозы «Волшебная веточка»	И.В. Якушкова	2/нед.	
3.	Народный хореографический коллектив «Эксперимент»	Н.Н. Пушканова	2/нед.	
4.	Эстрадное пение 	В.Н. Терехов	1/нед.	
5.	Клубное объединение ветеранов «Вдохновение»	Т.В. Кожинова	1/нед.	
6.	«СТЭМ» - кружок актерского мастерства для взрослых	И.А. Иванов	2/нед.	
7.	Народный фольклорный песенный коллектив «Рябинушка»	В.Н. Терехов	2/нед.	
8.	Аэробика	Н.А. Щекотова	2/нед.	
9.	Литературный клуб «Парус»	М.Н. Кузнецова	1/месс.	
10.	Глиняная игрушка	И.В. Якушкова 	1/нед.	
11.	Берестяное лукошко	Г.В. Кудрявцева	1/нед.	
10.	Выставочная деятельность 
1.	Пасхальная выставка	И.В. Якушкова	Март 	
2.	Выставка изделий народных умельцев м. Знаменка на Дне села	И.В. Якушкова	12 июня	
3.	Выставка-отчет кружков народного технического творчества «Творю добро руками»	И.В. Якушкова	Май 	
4.	Выставка изделий, посвященных 8 марта «Мой подарок маме»	И.В. Якушкова	к 8 марта	
ГОДОВЫЕ ПОКАЗАТЕЛИ
по Перспективному плану работы Знаменского СДК:

Количество мероприятий:
За год _____________
1 полугодие ________
2 полугодие ________
Обслуживание населения услугами учреждения культуры:
За год _____________
1 полугодие ________
2 полугодие ________
Из них:
Для детей до 16 лет _______
Взрослое население _________
Количество клубных формирований, объединений:
Для детей ______
Для взрослого населения_______
Количество клубных формирований по направлениям:
Театральное искусство _______
Хореография ______
Народные промыслы _________
Фольклор _____________
План по платным слугам (тыс. руб.)
За год _____________
1 полугодие ________
2 полугодие ________
Источник дохода:
Дискотека _________
Концерты, театрализованные представления ______
Сопутствующие услуги учреждения: __________

Нормативно правовые и научно-методические основания для разработки и реализации перспективного Плана работы содержатся в следующих документах:
1.	Закон РФ от 09.10.1992 г. № 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре» (с изменениями, внесенными ФЗ от 23.12.2003 № 186-ФЗ);
2.	Федеральный закон от 24.11.1995 г. № 183-ФЗ «О социальной защите инвалидов в Российской Федерации»;
3.	Федеральный закон от 12.01.1996 г. № 7-ФЗ «О не коммерческих организациях»;
4.	Закон Кировской области «О культуре». Постановление ОЗС Кировской области от 22.12.2005 г. № 56/283.;
5.	Федеральный закон от 06.10.2003 г. № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
6.	Конституция РФ:
a.	ст. 30 «Право ребенка на объединение»;
b.	ст. 44 «Право на участие в культурной и творческой жизни общества».
7.	Конвенция о правах ребенка;
8.	Налоговый кодекс РФ. Часть вторая (принят ГД ФС РФ 19.07.2000);
9.	Устав МУК «Районная централизованная клубная система»;
10.	Муниципальная программа развития сферы культуры на территории Яранского района Кировской области.
Документы, регламентирующие деятельность (запретно-ограничивающую, обязывающую) Знаменского СДК:
1.	Кодекс РФ «Об административных правонарушениях:
a.	ст. 6.10. Вовлечение несовершеннолетних в употреблении пива и наркотиков, изготовляемых на его основе, спиртных напитков или одурманивающих веществ (ФЗ от 05.12.2005 № 156-ФЗ);
b.	ст. 6.13. Пропаганда наркотических средств, психотропных веществ или их прекурсоров (ФЗ от 09.05.2005 № 45-ФЗ, ФЗ от 22.06.2007 № 116-ФЗ);
c.	ст. 20.21. Появление в состоянии опьянения несовершеннолетних (ФЗ от 05.12.2005 № 156-ФЗ);
2.	Федеральный закон «Об ограничении  курении табака» (принят ГД ФС РФ 21.06.2001, ФЗ от 01.12.2004 № 148-ФЗ);
3.	Закон Кировской области «Об административной ответственности в Кировской области (от 04.12.2007 № 200-30):
a.	Не обеспечение безопасности  несовершеннолетних (в возрасте до 16 лет) в общественных местах.
4.	Распоряжения и иные нормативно-правовые акты Главы муниципального образования Яранский район, Главы Знаменского сельского поселения
Заведующая Знаменским СДК: _________________________/И.В. Якушкова/

----------


## Волкова

*Arnav*, А можно и не выслать планы  работы и отчет по формам, особенно планирование работы клубных формирований интересует. Положений много, а вот как писать эти планы ума не приложу.

----------


## Svetulya

> *  Svetulya*  
> Светик! Нет ли у тебя отчета годового по кружковой работе? Буду очень благодарна!


Нет, Галинка! Такого еще наши вышестоящие головы не придумали ))) 

*Обещанный отчет за 2010 год : http://files.mail.ru/L25T78*

----------


## firsova

здравствуйте.Уважаемые коллеги помогите.Работаю совсем недавно специалистом по молодёжи и заставляют создавать клуб молодой семьи и соответственно нужно написать план работы клуба на год, а я даже представления не имею что там писать и никто помочь не может.

----------


## гунька

*firsova*, 
*firsova*, 

Вот что нашла...

  Примерный план работы клуба молодой семьи «Семейный круг»




МЕСЯЦ	
ТЕМА ЗАНЯТИЙ	
КТО ПРОВОДИТ

Январь	
«Мы единомышленники» - организационное собрание клуба, утверждение Устава, выборы Совета клуба.

 «Свадебная история» - творческая визитка «Моя семья». 

«Острые углы молодой семьи» - встреча с юристом.


Библиотекарь

Юрист

Актив клуба

Февраль	
 «Подскажите, как быть?» - доверительный разговор с психологом о ранимости женщин и твердости мужчин.

 «Житейские уроки» - книжная выставка.

  «Семейный видеосалон» - просмотр и обсуждение фильма (по усмотрению организатора)	
Библиотекарь

Психолог

Актив клуба

Март	
«Секреты вечной молодости» - интервью врача.

«Семейная  вкуснятина» - семейные посиделки у самовара.

«Кулинарные рецепты народов мира» - открытый просмотр.

«Мы с папой мастера» - конкурс поделок – подарков.	
Библиотекарь

Врач

Актив клуба

Апрель	
«Откроем сердце для добра» - круглый стол с педагогом.

«Распределение семейных ролей» - тестирование. 

«Книга в молодой семье» - выставка-совет. 

«Караван сказок» - час библиографических затей для детей.	
Библиотекарь

Педагог

Актив клуба

Май	
«Муки ревности и радости доверия» - взгляд социолога на проблему.

«Ты у меня в каждой капельке крови» - семейный литературно-поэтический вечер к Международному Дню семьи.

«Книги на деликатную тему» - обзор.   


Библиотекарь Социолог

Актив клуба

Июнь	
«Растим Неболейку» – встреча с врачом. 

«Вкусная сказка, или как накормить         ребенка» - выставка- совет.

 «Книги в семейный формуляр» - советы библиотекаря.

Уроки компьютерной грамотности. 	
Библиотекарь

Врач-педиатор

Актив клуба

Июль	
 «Легко ли быть родителем» – премьера выставки - совета. 

 «Закон весов, или об эмоциональном и рациональном в семейной жизни» - встреча с психологом.

 «Семейные увлечения» - конкурс.

«Добрая семья прибавит мастерства» - выставка семейных изделий. Мастер-класс от народных умельцев. 	
Библиотекарь

Психолог

Местные народные умельцы

Актив клуба

Август	
«У нас в гостях фотограф» - фотография  на память.

«Генеалогическое древо моей семьи» - конкурс на знание родословной.

Премьера книги Ю.Б. Рюрикова «Мед и яд любви». 	
Библиотекарь

Актив клуба

Сентябрь	
«По страницам мудрых мыслей» - театр одной книги. Читаем  «Домострой».

«Какой у Вас характер» - тестирование.

«Гармония семейных отношений» - книжная выставка.	
Библиотекарь

Актив клуба

Октябрь	
«Современные амазонки, или что нужно знать женщине о самой себе» - встреча с врачом.

«Энциклопедия молодой женщины» - тематический обзор.

«Женою быть – совсем не просто» - копилка семейных секретов. 


Библиотекарь

Врач-гинеколог

Актив клуба

Ноябрь	
«Молодая семья: по любви? По рассудку? По расчету?» - ролевые игры.

«Как стать счастливым в семье?» - психологический тренинг.

«Несколько примет воспитанного человека» - обзор литературы.	
Библиотекарь

Актив клуба

Декабрь	
«Как быть с ревностью?» - советы ревнивцам от психолога.

«Учтивые манеры, или комплементы любимому» - минуты речевого этикета молодых супругов из книги Н. Формановской «Речевой этикет и культура общения».

«Душевная мелодия друг другу» - конкурс признания в любви.

----------


## гунька

и вот еще......


План работы клуба молодой семьи «СЕМИЦВЕТ» на 2009год

месяцы	наименование занятий	ответственные
январь	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы клуба на год

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Православные таинства крещения и венчания»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - лыжные гонки 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Знакомство и игры с Незнайкой»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Как ухаживать за комнатными цветами зимой»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Теплая шаль своими руками»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Кто дома главный?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Пожелания на все случаи жизни»	Борзаева Н.В.


Февраль	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Любовь пребудет вовеки»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - «Папа, мама, я – спортивная семья!»
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Цветик-семицветик при помощи крючка и ниток»»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Подготовка к новому сезону»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Лебединая дорога в небеса»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Кому отец нужен больше: сыну или дочери?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Поздравляем с Днем Защитника Отечества!»	


Март	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы на 2 месяца

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Мы приходим в храм!»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - дружеская встреча по волейболу с командой Кашмашской ООШ. 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Волк и семеро козлят поиграть с нами хотят»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Как создать дома уют по-весеннему»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Крючком и нитками для детей»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Автомобиль- это член семьи?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «8 марта – женский день!»	Борзаева Н.В.




Апрель	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Слово - не воробей, вылетит – не поймаешь».
- «Лепесток здоровья» - экскурсия в весенний лес 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Незнайка на Луне»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Многолетники  - тоже очень красивы»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Вышивка лентами. Шаг за шагом.»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Красивая беседка своими руками»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «День «Дураков» нашего Клуба»	


Май	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы на 2 месяца

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «И печаль, и радость могут служить во спасение»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - игры в футбол и волейбол. 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Малыш и Карлсон»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Красивая клумба без особого труда»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Кухонный комплект»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Как планировать семейный бюджет?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Весенний пикничок»	Борзаева Н.В.


Июнь	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Притча о талантах»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - поход в лес 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Хаврошечка»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Сорняки – это не проблема»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Пляжный комплект крючком»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Кто дома главный?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «День Защиты детей»	



Июль	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы на 2 месяца

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «О христианских добродетелях».
- «Лепесток здоровья» - конкурс «Лучший рыбак» 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Маша и медведь»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Новая жизнь старых вещей»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Быстро и экономно»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Какими методами воспитания может пользоваться отец?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Как украсит праздничный стол?»	Борзаева Н.В.



Август	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Православный нательный крестик».
- «Лепесток здоровья» - Выпуск буклета по пропаганде ЗОЖ 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Игры на свежем воздухе»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Сохраним цветы подольше»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Вязание - бесплатный массаж для пальцев»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Чтение сказок на ночь – это чья обязанность?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Откуда взялся Яблочный Спас?»	


Сентябрь	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы на 2 месяца

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Молитва превращает зло в добро».
- «Лепесток здоровья» - «Витамины впрок»
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Инсценировка русской народной сказки «Репка» на новый лад»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Оригинальные композиции из обыкновенных цветов»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Вышивка бисером»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Похвалить совсем не трудно»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Посещение кукольного театра в г.Чебоксары»	Борзаева Н.В.


Октябрь	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Что нужно делать в борьбе со страстями?»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - турнир по настольному теннису. 
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Кто в термке живёт?»»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Влияние цветовой гаммы на повседневную жизнь людей»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Изделия из бисера»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Антикризисные меры в вашей семье»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «не забудьте поздравить с Днем пожилых!»	

.Ноябрь 	Заседание членов Клуба по вопросам планирования работы на 2 месяца

Занятия в объединениях:
- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «Истинный друг есть неоценимое сокровище»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - выпуск видеоролика о деятельности Клуппа по пропаганде ЗОЖ и укреплению здоровья.
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Изготовление подарков для родителей «Просто так»»»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Неприхотливые комнатные растения»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Шапки шарфы крючком»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Как правильно хранить овощи и фрукты?»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Какие подарки можно дарить?»	Борзаева Н.В.




декабрь	Занятия в объединениях:

- «Лепесток общения и духовности» - «О почитании родителей»
- «Лепесток здоровья» - «Гимнастика – путь к здоровью!»  
- «Лепесток Почемучек» - «Где родилась Снегурочка?»
- «Лепесток цветоводства и уюта» - «Планируй цветник уже сегодня»
- «Лепесток умелых рук» - «Теплые вещи спицами»
- «Лепесток отцов» - «Пора подвести итоги»
- «Лепесток семейных праздников» - «Новый год – без хлопот!»	


- приглашать по мере необходимости и по желанию членов Клуба специалистов различного рода деятельности: психологов, юристов, специалистов Ярабайкасинского сельского поселения, работников сферы культуры, медицинских работников и т.д.
- участвовать в различных конкурсах и соревнованиях, проводимых на территории поселения, района, республики и т.д.



                                     Руководитель клуба:

----------


## гунька

и еще....

Перспективный план работы родительского клуба «Молодая семья» на 2010 – 2011 год.
№
	Тематика заседания	Формы проведения	Задачи	Сроки
1	Давайте познакомимся.
Родитель – это звучит гордо		Игры и упражнения;
	Мини – беседы, лекции;
	Релаксационные и динамические паузы;
	Моделирование проблемных ситуаций
 «ребенок - взрослый;
	Круглый стол;
	Психологические
Тренинги;
	Практикумы;
	Обсуждение и распространение опыта
Семейного воспитания;
	Чаепития.	•	Знакомство участников друг с другом;
•	Установление доброжелательной атмосферы между членами клуба;
•	Познакомить родителей с их правами и обязанностями по отношению к детям:
•	Дать характеристику основным типам семейного воспитания;
•	Установить партнерские отношения в вопросах воспитания и развития детей через работу клуба «Молодая семья»	октябрь
2	«В царстве упрямства и капризов» или «Как преодолеть кризис трехлетнего возраста»		•	Познакомить родителей с психологическими особенностями ребенка трех лет;
•	Актуализировать проблемы воспитания и развития детей трехлетнего возраста и найти пути их решения;
•	Повысить педагогическую культуру родителей; 	декабрь
3	Эмоциональное благополучие ребенка. Что это такое?		•	Учить родителей анализировать качества и свойства характера своих детей;
•	Учить видеть положительные черты в любых проявлениях поведения ребенка;
•	Формирование позитивных психологических установок способствующих коррекции родительского поведения;	февраль
4	Полезные и бесполезные игрушки		•	Показать родителям значимость игр и игрушек для полноценного развития ребенка;
•	Научить управлять ребенком с помощью игры;
•	Обозначить критерии выбора игрушки для полноценного эмоционального развития ребенка;	апрель
5	Папы и мамы, пора подвести итоги
Итоговое занятие с родителями		•	Выявить мнение родителей об эффективности проведенных занятий;
•	Снятие психоэмоционального напряжения;
•	Построить перспективу развития Клуба на следующий учебный год	май



№	
Мероприятия	
Дата проведения

1. 	
 1) О реализации Указа Президента РФ «О Годе учителя», об Указе Президента ЧР №72 от 26 октября 2009 г. «О годе учителя» 

2) Рассмотрение и принятие плана работы клуба.   	
январь

2.	
«С любовью, при свечах!» - вечер отдыха для молодых семей	
14 февраля

3.	
Участие на районном конкурсе клубов молодых семей.	
7 марта 

4.	
«Остановить у края» - беседа о вреде вредных привычек.


март

5.	
«Папа, мама и я – спортивная семья!»  	
апрель

6.	
«Совет добрых дел - внимание: опыт!» встречи с интересными людьми.


апрель

8.	
Участие на молодежных субботниках	
в течении года

9.	
Оказание посильной помощи на дому ветеранам  ВОВ и вдовам погибших военнослужащих	
в течении года

10.	
Торжественная регистрация бракосочетаний, новорожденных	
в течении года

11.	
За круглым столом «Молодая семья: особенности, проблемы, пути решения»	
май

12.	
День Российской молодежи; игры, конкурсы, спортивные соревнования  	
июнь

13.	
Участие в районном конкурсе «Молодая семья – 2010 года»	
октябрь

14.	
1) «Мудрость воспитания: родители и дети» - дискуссия.

2) «Гармония жизни зависит от нас» - встреча с психологом. 	
ноябрь 

15.	
Спортивные матчи по волейболу, мини-футболу	
в течении года

16.	
«Вся жизнь – проверка на прочность» - подведение итога работы клуба   «Сияние», «Голубой огонек» для молодых семей,	
декабрь

----------


## firsova

Гунька, большое спасибо.Обязательно воспользуюсь вашей помощью. :Ok:

----------


## Zabanka

ОТЧЕТ ЗА 2010 год
http://files.mail.ru/IV1WB9

А это несколько строк из отчета:
Новогоднее представление для детей на большой сцене и у новогодней ёлки «Где живёт Дед Мороз?» – 3-4 января
Все учащиеся начальных классов школ города и все дети из малообеспеченных семей получили в 2010 году персональное приглашение от дворца культуры на главную ёлку года. По традиции  Новогодний праздник начался со сказочного представления на сцене. 
Юные зрители были заинтригованы всем происходящим на сцене. Работники отдела КМР -------- и -----------, а также артисты кружка театральных миниатюр разыграли динамичное и веселое  костюмированное представление. 
В спектакле оригинально были использованы возможности мультимедиа. Так во время представления на большом экране юные зрители потрясённо наблюдали, как Дед Мороз и Снегурочка выходят из заснеженного леса, садятся в поезд. За окном проезжающего поезда мелькают знакомые виды ---------. И вот они уже выходят на вокзале г. -------. Здесь Деда Мороза и Снегурочку встречает такси. Они едут по городу, выходят возле дворца культуры, заходят во дворец, открывают дверь зрительного зала...  В этот момент абсолютно все зрители в едином порыве оборачивались на дверь, она открывалась, и в зал входили  настоящие Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Им восторженно рукоплескал весь зал!
После спектакля   ребята отправлялись  к главной елке города. Пляски, песни, хороводы, конкурсы, розыгрыши очень нравились малышам.

А это то, что мы показывали на представлении
http://vkontakte.ru/video24533369_138209757

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Добрый вечер!ПРинимайте и меня!Вот и  настигла вся эта документация.Месяц как худрук РДК,но фактически получается  КДО, это мы+сельский клуб на хуторе+2 ДК в поселках( хотя там есть свои худруки).Вся  информация с филиалов собирается у меня,я свожу в общий план,если изменения то тоже сначала мне,отчеты тоже сдаю общие. Комп только у меня,приносят все от руки или по телефону.Но это наверняка всем знакомо.С этого года убедили отдел культуры что при такой загрузке худрук занимается только документацией.Девочки-коллеги,что хочется узнать...В какой форме у вас подаются отчеты по направлениям и целевым программам.Перебирала архивы-кто как выдумает себе так и пишет.В МЦ спрашивала,там тоже- как новому начальству удобно.В прошлом замещая худруков сама писала то так то эдак.А как надо???Очень хочется послушать умных людей.Спасибо.Очень жаль что у нас не проводится никаких семинаров и учеб для худруков,а для рук. тв.коллективов очень много.

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас  в РДК планами и отчётами занимаюсь я - методист. Художественный руководитель занимается репертуаром коллективов и подбором номеров к мероприятиям.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

*Tasha1979*, а методистов у нас нет.вернее они в методцентре,а у нас худрук,зав.культмассовым отделом,зав.детским сектором и у них на двоих по полставки культорганизатора. это понятно кто чем должен заниматься,но никогда у нас не было ставки методиста,все это изначально висело на худруке+мероприятия.Вот с новым руководством  началась вообще работа,ожили и людей приучаем к тому что мы есть.Поэтому и спрашиваю как правильно :Blush2:

----------


## Zabanka

> *Tasha1979*, а методистов у нас нет.вернее они в методцентре,а у нас худрук,зав.культмассовым отделом,зав.детским сектором и у них на двоих по полставки культорганизатора.


У нас тоже нет методистов. И ставки культорганизатора тоже нет(((

----------


## ivanYr

Совершенно грамотно выстроена работа, когда работа в учреждении делится на методико-ориентированную и на культурно-массовую и идейно-художественную. Лично у нас в Знаменском СДК так и есть: директор отвечает за хозяйственную и административную и кадровую политику, хукд.рук-ль за организацию культурно-воспитательной деятельности, а методист анализирует, ведет статистику, разрабатывает планы, в общем информационно-аналитическая и методическая деятельность.

----------


## Tasha1979

Относительно отчётов - Их обычно требует у нас или областное имнистерство культуры, или областной дом народного творчества - в какой форме они просят так и отчёт пишется. если в табличной, с цифровыми показателями, то так. А иногда просят текстовым написать, расписывая все мероприятия.

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

Скиньте пожалуйста на почту olesyashmidt@yandex.ru у кого есть (мне как пример) *положение о клубных формированиях и план работы клубных формирований*! СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Тефия

Здравствуйте! Я на форуме новенькая (вернее старенькая, только черпала информацию). Работаю худруком сельского ДК . Есть некоторые материалы - шаблоны, т.е. чистые, в ворде, если кому то нужно, пришлю: журнал  клубного формирования, журнал учета работы ДК, положение клубного формирования, ежемесячные  планы и отчеты, годовой отчет. Буду рада помочь!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Есть некоторые материалы - шаблоны, т.е. чистые, в ворде, если кому то нужно, пришлю: журнал  клубного формирования, журнал учета работы ДК, положение клубного формирования, ежемесячные  планы и отчеты, годовой отчет. Буду рада помочь!


Выставляйте все, что есть. Кому-нибудь это обязательно пригодится!

----------


## лариса львовна

> пришлю


а может загрузишь куда-нибудь и ссылочку дашь?или присылай на мой адрес.Пригодится всё что есть...съэкономишь наше время.



> новенькая (вернее старенькая, только черпала информацию).


вливайся и становись местной :Derisive:  тем более что худ.руков здесь маловато и они будут рады обменяться опытом.Да и таким как я и худ.рук и директор в одном лице всё надо!Ведь так девчата?...

----------


## Леди N

> а может загрузишь куда-нибудь и ссылочку дашь?или присылай на мой адрес.Пригодится всё что есть...съэкономишь наше время.
> 
> вливайся и становись местной тем более что худ.руков здесь маловато и они будут рады обменяться опытом.Да и таким как я и худ.рук и директор в одном лице всё надо!Ведь так девчата?...


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Тефия

Спасибо за теплый прием!  :Smile3:  Выставляю обещанное:
ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения
Журнал учета работы кружка
	Форма ежемес. отчета по мероприятиям
Форма ежемес. плана мероприятий
Форма отчета за полугодие
Позже выложу положение о кружках, договор с руководителем кружка на платной и на бесплатной основе.

----------

SVETUSIK (10.03.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Тефия*, у вас форма ежемесячного плана в ссылке формы отчета за полугодие.... можно исправить? :Yes4:

----------


## Тефия

А как исправить?  Если можете, удалите ее, пожалуйста. 
Форма отчета за полугодие

----------


## Леди N

> Спасибо за теплый прием!  
> ]
> Позже выложу положение о кружках, договор с руководителем кружка на платной и на бесплатной основе.


Спасибо за документы! Ждём продолжения. :Yes4:

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

> Скиньте пожалуйста на почту olesyashmidt@yandex.ru у кого есть (мне как пример) *положение о клубных формированиях и план работы клубных формирований*! СПАСИБО!


ОЧЕНЬ ЖДУ!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> ОЧЕНЬ ЖДУ!!!!!


Олеся, загляни на почту)))

----------


## Тефия

ДОбрый день! Девочки, извиняюсь за задержку, продолжаю выставлять 
Положение о клубном формировании
Договор о безвозмездном оказании услуг

----------


## МаHя

Добрый вечер!!! Очень бы пригодилось планирование для школы? Если у кого-то есть, была бы признательна! Buscar07@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*МаHя*, 
А для какой школы Вам нужно планирование? По какому вопросу? Что вы преподаете? 
А вы темой не ошиблись  - это раздел культработников - может вам не к нам?
Мы в школах не преподаем - мы работаем в Домах культуры.

----------


## dobraya

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане.Очень прошу помощи!Работаю по совместительству в детском клубе-веду вокальный кружок.Сегодня заведующая велела срочно/к 15-му числу/сделать индивидуальную программу вокального кружка на одного ребенка,расчитанную на три года.Может кто-нибудь что-то подобное уже делал?Буду очень признательна любому материалу!!!!!!!

----------


## dinadinina

> А у нас слава Богу такая умничка ведёт хореаграфический кружок!!!!


Низкий Вам поклон за такое отношение к педагогу, удачи.

----------


## strannix

Меня сюда занесло из раздела ведущих. У меня такая просьба. Нужно годовое планирование кружка( или программа, если такая существует), что-то вроде ВИА, для школы, с целями и задачами, не обязательно почасовое (я сам распишу) . Это нужно мне т.к. позвали слегка подработать в школе. Фактически кружок фикция, выполняю я там совсем другие задачи, но заплатить по другому школа не может, вот и приходится выкручиваться, а бумажки писать обязательно. Мне нужно хоть что нибудь, сам по образованию учитель начальных классов, так что планирование напишу , только не знаю от чего плясать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*strannix*, 
Зайдите вот в этот раздел. Там много есть чего полезного и нужного, может быть и вам что-нибудь пригодится.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ребята, помогите найти программу и тематический план для хора, пожалуйста :Blush2:

----------


## гунька

> Ребята, помогите найти программу и тематический план для хора, пожалуйста


Оль, я тебе на почту скинула то, что нашла....

----------


## teya

Всех приветствую! Я новенькая как в работе, так и на этом замечательном форуме:)
У меня такая проблема, методист требует планы на сентябрь и на октябрь. Помесячно короче:) А я понятия не имею что там писать... Я преподаватель театральной студии... Может кто сможет помочь!? Буду очень признательна, и благодарна:)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*teya*, 
Зайдите сюда

----------


## Волкова

Спасибо ivanYr, со спокойной душой буду писать план на 2012 год. И пусть только попробуют придраться.

----------


## Tararam

> ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения
> Журнал учета работы кружка
> Форма ежемес. отчета по мероприятиям
> Форма ежемес. плана мероприятий
> Форма отчета за полугодие


Здравствуйте!!! А можно и мне на почту весь Ваш бесценный клад, а то что-то с народа не качается :Tu:

----------


## Lena65

Девочки!!!!! У меня действует любительское объединение "Рукопашный бой". Ну пришли организаторы, мол сильно просили родители, дети... их везде пинали - я впустила. Так вот, ведёт ФСБэшник, у меня с ним ни каких договоров, ни какой оплаты ему (объединение тоже бесплатное), я что хотела спросить - это законно, я имею ввиду что он не в штате и вообще без всяких обязательств? или всё до поры до времени? Подскажите пожалуйста :Smile3:

----------


## Tararam

> я что хотела спросить - это законно, я имею ввиду что он не в штате и вообще без всяких обязательств? или всё до поры до времени? Подскажите пожалуйста


В моем СДК тоже такая ситуация. Образовался хореографический кружок. Ставки хореографа администрация не дает и хореограф за свои занятия берет денежки с детей. Занимаются они только в выходные дни(девочка-студентка) о результатах я конечно молчу..... Лишь бы родители молчали и радовались, а не заваливали администрацию и министерство жалобными письмами.
С ней мы работаем уже пол года. Она написала заявление на имя главы(т.к. мы подчиняемся администрации поселения), что хочет проводить занятия и во время их несет ответственность за имущество. Также она ведет журнал учета работы кружка. 
 Так вот при  недавней проверки из министерства никаких замечаний не было.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Lena65*, 
*Tararam*, 
Девочки, я вам настоятельно советую заключить с ними Договора. Это еще никому не вредило. Больше ответственности будет.

*Tararam*, 
Не рискуй. Кружок платный. На каком основании? Она предприниматель? А если у тебя завтра будет налоговая проверка? Как ты сможешь объяснить, что ты тут ни при чем и это разрешение главы? Сокрытие доходов от налогов - это грозит тебе большим штрафом. Так как за все в твоем ДК отвечаешь ты, а не глава. Поэтому - заключай с руководителем кружка договор, по которому ты даже сможешь получать арендную плату. Определись с %. Посмотри тему Платные услуги. Там есть договора.

----------


## Tararam

> Как ты сможешь объяснить, что ты тут ни при чем и это разрешение главы? С


Спасибо огромное за совет. 
Все деньги она забирает себе, арендную плату с нее не беру, просто жалко девочку. Я тоже интересовалась в своем отделе культуры, и мне сказали чтобы глава подписал ее заявление. Я так понимаю если придет налоговая то попадет ему, т. к. мы подчиняемся администрации поселения, они платят нам зарплату,проводят инвентаризацию... или все таки попадет мне???????

----------


## лариса львовна

> или все таки попадет мне???????


а он что на себя всё свалит?Нет!Крайней окажешься ты.Вот и подумай...самоуправство получается...и зачем себе головную боль наживать!подпиши все бумажки и в сторону!Сама знаешь без бумажки ...

----------


## Tararam

*лариса львовна*, 



> подпиши все бумажки и в сторону!Сама знаешь без бумажки ..


Слушайте наверное я чего то не понимаю...простите... лет мне еще мало. :Blush2: 
В общем так, устава у нас нет мы не МУ  (только хотим организовать) и расчетного счета нет, все у администрации,так как же я буду составлять договор о платных услугах если бухгалтер в администрации билеты на проведение дискотек например не хочет выдавать, потому что не хочет связываться с мелочью.....и эти деньги она тоже брать не будет...
Получается я должна закрыть этот кружок?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Слушайте наверное я чего то не понимаю..


Тань, вот теперь я чего-то не понимаю... Как это вы умудрились до сих пор быть не МУ??? Мы уже в БУ переходим, а вы  еще не были юр лицом.
У тебя центральный ДК ? Или ты являешься структурным подразделением?  Расскажи конкретно вашу структуру. Если вы подчиняетесь Администрации, значит должны быть какие-то локальные акты, обозначающие ваши права и обязанности. 
Скажу по нашей Ростовской области. В МУК мы перешли с 2008 года (некоторые районы еще раньше). До перехода в юр.лицо мы относились к районному Дому культуры. с 2008 года нашим учредителем стала наша Администрация. Был утвержден Устав и мы отправились в самостоятельное плавание - были открыты счета расчетный и коммерческий. Администрация утверждает бюджет на наше юр.лицо и финансирует бухгалтерии зарплату и текущие расходы. В моем МУК изначально было 2 структурных подразделение, сейчас одно. Все решения о приеме, увольнении, платных кружках мы принимаем самостоятельно, ставя в известность Главу и то не всегда. Администрация не имеет права выдавать нам билеты, принимать от нас выручку. У них нет таких прав по Закону. Для них вообще исключена коммерческая деятельность. 
Заявление об открытии платного кружка, по теории, должно быть написано на руководителя МУК. Он же заключает договор с работником, регулирует финансовые отношения, если таковые имеются. Если кружок бесплатный, тогда нужно заключить договор на безвозмездной основе. Дав разрешение на открытие платного кружка, глава Администрации юридически не несет никакой ответственности, все ложится на плечи директора.

----------


## Tararam

> Тань, вот теперь я чего-то не понимаю... Как это вы умудрились до сих пор быть не МУ??? Мы уже в БУ переходим, а вы еще не были юр лицом.


Если быть совсем откровенной, то до недавней проверки от министерства (в сентябре) я ВООБЩЕ не знала НИ ОДНОЙ бумажки которая должна вестись как документация, кроме плана на год и квартального отчета. И за два месяца мне удалось узнать: Когда -то до меня (я работаю 2 года)клубы относились к РДК, сейчас отдали во владение администрации, здесь я подчиняюсь  руководителю отдела культуры, спорта и молодежной политики - бывший библиотекарь, единственная с высшим образованием, которая клубной бюрократии НИКОГДА не касалась. При формировании общего бюджета поселения на год для клубов (в поселении их 2) существует отдельная статья, если не ошибаюсь нам на все про все дают 1 миллион, и на заплату и на отопление....но стоит попросить на праздник.. -Денег нет! А если я что-то хочу купить для клуба, то прошу выписать счет в магазине, администрация оплачивает по безналу.
Устава у нас нет, а есть положение о сельском клубном учреждении - (надо перелистать еще разок чего там пишут,забыла, я сейчас в отпуске).Мы уже разработали Устав для МУ и собираемся на следующий год только переходить, но у нас все очень медленно, все опять застревает на бухгалтерии. 
В общем как-то так хоть и не далеко мы от города 50 км. а как будто глухая деревня. Спасибо огромное хоть Вы есть - просвещаете. :Yes4:

----------


## Lena65

мы пока проходим путь перехода на БУ. В данный момент Устав находится в налоговой на регистрации. А так было вот так - мы (районный Дом культуры) являлись структурным учреждением администрации района. Я директор - не являюсь работодателем. От меня только резолюция на заявлении, остальное подписывает мэр. Кадры, бухгалтерия которая нас обслуживает всё в мэрии. Ну вы знаете, меня это устраивало на все 100 %. Билеты нам выдаёт тоже администрация. Выручку сдаём туда на свой спец/счёт, но всю её и забираем обратно используя на себя. В этом году помимо наших средств (около лимона), высосала с администрации новый батут, веломобили, новые костюмы для народного хора, одежду сцены, новое световое и музыкальное оборудование и не помню что ещё. Поэтому ещё не знаю что меня будет ждать с БУ, честно. Аж страшно :Blink: 
По поводу договоров, *Tararam*, у меня действуют два объединения платных - восточный танец и шейпинг. С ними у нас заключены трудовые договора. Один на год. Другой составляем каждый месяц для оплаты. Им отдаю 60% (с которых ещё снимается под.налог), нам 40 %. Смогу если надо выслать сам образец в конце месяца. Сейчас нахожусь в другом городе на сессии.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Здравствуйте ! Помогите  с планом роботы на следующий год  методиста по роботе  с  детьми и молодежью. Спасибо заранее  !

----------


## Tararam

> Смогу если надо выслать сам образец в конце месяца. Сейчас нахожусь в другом городе на сессии.


Да будьте добры на почту скиньте.

я посмотрела свое положение о клубном формировании, мы являемся структурным подразделением отдела культуры спорта и молодежи при администрации, скажите и за такие косяки с платными кружками все равно отвечать мне, а не главе, правильно я понимаю?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> скажите и за такие косяки с платными кружками все равно отвечать мне, а не главе, правильно я понимаю?


Правильно понимаешь. Всю ответственность будешь нести ты.

----------


## Lena65

> отвечать мне, а не главе, правильно я понимаю?


И к моему сожалению мне тоже...... Но у меня то объединение всё таки без оплаты.... Правильно Алла пишет, приеду и сразу оформлю с ним договорные отношения

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

> Здравствуйте!!! А можно и мне на почту весь Ваш бесценный клад, а то что-то с народа не качается


и я хочу если можно...

----------


## Мармар

[quote="Гульнур;3920399"]Девочки и мальчики!!! Помогите! Пишу план работы, нужны новые идеи по работе с детьми, так как в нашей области 2011 год объявлен годом ребенка, и надо сделать отдельный план на год по работе с детьми. Может у кого есть какие нибудь наработки. 
Извините если повторилась. Просьбу еще оставила в скорой помощи. Просто срочно надо.....[/quo

Гульнур, я тоже работаю завотделам по работе с детьми, думаю что дети и семья неразлучны, поэтому планируйте и семейные мероприятия. Сделай под новый год конкурс "Снегурочка года" среди младших школьников. на 8 марта конкурс "Очаровашка"  или акция "Молодая семья" для молодежи круглый стол "Профессиональный марафон" к стати это актуально, пригласите самых интересных и востребованных специалистов разных профессий сделайте мастер - класс и т. д.

----------


## Тефия

Девушки, поделитесь плиз, журналом выездных мероприятий или что-то в этом роде (если таковые бывают). Обыскалась, обзвонилась, ни у кого нет, а нам сказали, что должно быть... Короче, пойди туда, незнаю куда, найди то, незнаю что... Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Тефия*, 
такого журнала у нас нет, но если бы был, то такой: 
1-графа- № п/п, 
2- дата, 
3-наименование населенного пункта, 
4- место проведения/ДК, улица, школа.../ 
5- наименование мероприятия, 
6- категория/для детей, молодежи, пожилых, инвалидов, всех.../
 7- количество зрителей, 
8- кто принимал участие в концерте-мероприятии

Теперь, наверное, надо внести и пункт "платное-бесплатное"

----------


## julbarsik

А у нас на работе власть меняется. Проверка прёёёёёт. Мало, мы им тематическо-календарные планы все расписали и по четвертям и на год. Так они с декабря начали требовать ещё и поурочные. А тут ещё нагрузили - мастер класс на область показывать. Дел невпроворот: Выручайте. Может кто писал уже поурочное планирование в вокальной студии для младшей, средней и старшей групп. Скиньте мне пожалуйста в мою почту. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## olivi

> А у нас на работе власть меняется. Проверка прёёёёёт. Мало, мы им тематическо-календарные планы все расписали и по четвертям и на год. Так они с декабря начали требовать ещё и поурочные. А тут ещё нагрузили - мастер класс на область показывать. Дел невпроворот: Выручайте. Может кто писал уже поурочное планирование в вокальной студии для младшей, средней и старшей групп. Скиньте мне пожалуйста в мою почту. Буду очень благодарна.


 Мне кажется есть поурочные планы в разделе Беседка для м/руководителей...
Еще у меня сборник по программе Каплуновой новоскольцевой для мл группы,там очень классные поурочные планы. К сожалению сканировать не могу

----------


## atan232

Дорогие друзья! Я работаю в клубе при оркестре. Буквально вчера  поставили перед ведомом быть помощником руководитела и мне надо делать бумажнуб работу. Вот конец 4 квартала и сдавать отчеты. Как их писать что делать не знаю. А еще и планы не начаы с этого года. Помогите пожалуста...

----------


## atan232

Дорогие друзья! Я работаю в клубе при оркестре. Буквально вчера  поставили перед ведомом быть помощником руководителя и мне надо делать бумажную работу. Вот конец 1 квартала и сдавать отчеты. Как их писать что делать не знаю. А еще и планы не начаты с этого года. Помогите пожалуста...

----------


## valentinka79

Здравствуй, Тефия. Очень буду рада? если поделишься:журнал клубного формирования, журнал учета работы ДК, положение клубного формирования, ежемесячные планы и отчеты, годовой отчет. Если можно кинь на почту. kisa_kul@mail.ru

----------


## Аксиньюшка

Здравствуйте Тэфия ,если можно обновите пожалуйста ссылки-
ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения
Журнал учета работы кружка
Форма ежемес. отчета по мероприятиям
Форма ежемес. плана мероприятий
Форма отчета за полугодие,
попыталась открыть ,но у них истек срок хранения,заранее благодарю,так как эта информация будет для меня бесценной.Или если вам удобно то отправьте мне их пожалуйста на электронку-oksana-malceva-71@mail.ru или в личку.

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки, скоро сдавать отчет просят занятость детей в КФ в процентах. Я не знаю как считать,  я ведь не бухгалтер. Помогите пожалуйста кто чем может.

----------


## вера денисенко

ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения
Журнал учета работы кружка
Форма ежемес. отчета по мероприятиям
Форма ежемес. плана мероприятий
Форма отчета за полугодие
Позже выложу положение о кружках, договор с руководителем кружка на платной и на бесплатной основе. 

Девочки пожалуйста залейте этот материал,кто скачал уже....Буду вам очень признательна)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Пока есть вот эти сохраненные у меня документы.

Журнал учета работы кружка

Журнал учета работы ДК

----------


## вера денисенко

> Пока есть вот эти сохраненные у меня документы.


Аллочка,выдаёт ошибку....если есть возможность может зальёшь на майл или на народ,буду очень тебе признательна)))

----------


## вера денисенко

http://files.mail.ru/OY17W2
здесь мои документы,может кому пригодятся так как я работаю педагогом дополнительного образования -руководителем театрального коллектива..
документы следующие: календарно-тематическое, планирование,учебно-тематическое планирование, индивидуальная работа,программа по одарённым детям,учебный план,учебно-предметный план....вся документация ведётся на основе программы обучения....

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка,выдаёт ошибку....если есть возможность может зальёшь на майл или на народ,буду очень тебе признательна)))


Вера, еще раз  ссылки. Что-то Народ не то мне выдал...

http://narod.ru/disk/36666508001.af9...D0%B0.doc.html

http://narod.ru/disk/36666487001.69f...D1%8F.doc.html

Это журнал. Попробуй еще раз

----------

Mihalych (12.10.2019)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> здесь мои документы,может кому пригодятся так как я работаю педагогом дополнительного образования -руководителем театрального коллектива..


Большое спасибо, Верочка. Все пригодится

----------


## valentinka79

> http://files.mail.ru/OY17W2
> здесь мои документы,может кому пригодятся так как я работаю педагогом дополнительного образования -руководителем театрального коллектива..
> документы следующие: календарно-тематическое, планирование,учебно-тематическое планирование, индивидуальная работа,программа по одарённым детям,учебный план,учебно-предметный план....вся документация ведётся на основе программы обучения....


Вера пожалуйста можешь перезалить, а то говорит ошибка 404. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера пожалуйста можешь перезалить, а то говорит ошибка 404. Буду очень признательна.


презалью,может завтра если срочно то пиши на почту отправлю,майл депозит  что-то борохлит...

----------

Валентина Сысуева (18.12.2015)

----------


## вера денисенко

> здесь мои документы,может кому пригодятся так как я работаю педагогом дополнительного образования -руководителем театрального коллектива..
> документы следующие: календарно-тематическое, планирование,учебно-тематическое планирование, индивидуальная работа,программа по одарённым детям,учебный план,учебно-предметный план....вся документация ведётся на основе программы обучения....



http://files.mail.ru/C49ED607419C44838A6E7B1F4752D0E9 презалила)))) и ещё добавила" план воспитательной работы"

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый день, коллеги!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста планом по толерантности, кто пишет такой.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста планом по толерантности, кто пишет такой.


Понятно, никто не пишет  :Smile3: 
А тогда еще один вопрос: а планами по защите окружающей среды никого еще не озадачивали? 
Подскажите, что можно в него включить? Я что-то, кроме акций, типа "Очистим наш поселок от мусора" и т. п. ничего придумать не могу. Видимо, старею.... :Derisive:

----------


## Irina61

> что можно в него включить?


исходя из дат можно что-нить выдумать
*Знаменательные даты по экологии*
11 января – День заповедников и национальных парков.
21 марта – Всемирный День Земли, День цветов.
22 марта – Всемирный день воды.
30 марта – День защиты Земли.
1 апреля – Международный день птиц.
15 апреля-5 июня – Общероссийские дни защиты от экологической опасности.
22 Апреля – Всемирный День Земли.
26 апреля – День памяти погибших в радиационных авариях и катастрофах. 25 лет со дня катастрофы на Чернобыльской АЭС.
3 мая – День Солнца.
22 Мая – Международный день биологического разнообразия.
5 Июня – Всемирный день охраны окружающей среды.
5 Июня – День эколога. 
26 сентября – Всемирный день моря.
4  октября – Всемирный день животных.
6 октября – Всемирный день охраны мест обитания.
12 октября – Международный день по уменьшению опасности стихийных бедствий. 
31 октября – Международный день Черного моря.
Природа ждёт твоей помощи. Организация и участие в мероприятиях по благоустройству. (Акции «Весенняя неделя добра», «Марш парков», «Чистая Земля», «Бой мусору») 
Фестиваль творческих идей «Из отходов – в доходы»
Праздники народного календаря. 
Названий мероприятий по экологии у меня полно, а форма –придумывайте сами
. 
Экологическая акция «Поможем птицам!»
Праздник «Птицы-наши друзья»
Экоспектакль …типа Теремок, Колобок, Репка и др. –у меня есть для шк. в журналах, если нужно.
Экологический КВН, тоже есть для шк.
Конкурс экостихов –есть детские стихи
Экологическая викторина –есть
Эта хрупкая планета
Проблема утилизации мусора на примере игровой программы «Чистюли и грязнули»
Урок чистоты «Утомлённые мусором»
«Береги свою планету, ведь другой на свете нету!»
«Волшебный мир природы»
«Кто же, если не мы?»
«Природа в музыке, поэзии и живописи»
«По страницам красной книги»
«Как прекрасен этот мир»
Сказочное представление – «В гостях у Бабы Яги»
«Берёза моя, берёзонька» 
"Интересные факты из жизни животных, растений"
"Чудеса природы" - слайд-программа и еще миллион названий.
В общем, животные, птицы, растения, грибы, деревья, цветы, травы, хлеб, лес, времена года, музыка природы, родина,вечер загадок, защита от пожаров, палов.

*КАЛЕНДАРЬ ТОЛЕРАНТНОСТИ*

7 ЯНВАРЯ
Международный день памяти жертв Холокоста
21 ФЕВРАЛЯ
Международный день родного языка, провозглашенный ЮНЕСКО для содействия языковому и культурному разнообразию и многоязычию
8 МАРТА
Международный женский день. (Международный день борьбы за права женщин и международный мир ООН)
21 МАРТА
Международный день борьбы за ликвидацию расовой дискриминации
25 МАРТА
Международный день памяти жертв рабства и трансатлантической работорговли
8-9 МАЯ
Дни памяти и примирения, посвященные памяти жертв  второй мировой войны 
21 МАЯ
Всемирный день культурного разнообразия во имя диалога и развития 
20 ИЮНЯ
Международный день беженцев и вынужденных переселенцев 
1 АВГУСТА
Всемирный день мира. День профсоюзных действий за мир 
9 АВГУСТА
Всемирный день коренных народов мира 
23 АВГУСТА
Международный день памяти о работорговле и ее ликвидации (ЮНЕСКО) 
21 СЕНТЯБРЯ
Международный день мира. День прекращения огня и отказа от насилия 
2 ОКТЯБРЯ
Международный день ненасилия 
16 НОЯБРЯ
Международный день толерантности (терпимости) 
1 ДЕКАБРЯ
Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом 
2 ДЕКАБРЯ
Международный день борьбы за отмену рабства 
3 ДЕКАБРЯ
Международный день инвалидов 
10 ДЕКАБРЯ
День прав человека 
18 ДЕКАБРЯ
Международный день мигранта

Тематический вечер «Скажи доброе слово другу»
Акция милосердия для  инвалидов «Открой свою душу»
Концерт-визит для инвалидов «Мы всегда рядом»
Вечер толерантности «Мы все разные – и в этом наше богатство..»,
«Толерантность и терпимость», «Толерантность и права человека»,
«Толерантность и взаимоуважение – деревья, которые нужно растить»
Игровой марафон для детей «Игры народов мира»
«Планета дружбы» - конкурс детского рисунка на асфальте
"Танцы народов мира"
"Песни цыганские, укр., молд., и т.п."
«Дом культуры - территория толерантности»
«Под флагом дружбы» - развлекательная программа
Историко-познавательная игра «Обряды и праздники наших земляков и соседей»
День народного единства
«Толерантность: путь к миру»
«Пир на весь мир» (кухни  народов мира)
«Дружат дети всей Земли»
«Шире круг»- концертно-игровая программа 
Пожилые, конфликты, взаимоотношения, разные национальности, характеры, привычки, милосердие, жизнь рядом друг с другом, в пространстве, общение подростков, сквернословие,  прощение,  умение работать в коллективе, национальная самобытность, традиции, религия  больные СПИДом, помощь ветеранам и т.п.

----------

ry-bka (30.09.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Знаменательные даты по экологии


Огромнейшее спасибо! По толерантности я план написала, а вот тут что-то подрастерялась. :Blush2:  Спасибо, что не дали совсем потеряться ) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ivalvikt

От нас всегда требуют новые названия мероприятий и новые оригинальные формы! Помогите! Сейчас прошу конкретно к Дню Города!

----------


## v_irina

> От нас всегда требуют новые названия мероприятий и новые оригинальные формы! Помогите! Сейчас прошу конкретно к Дню Города!


я если сама не могу придумать название, лажу по интернету на сайтах домов культуры, где всегда есть афиши)))) а в них названия  :Yes4:  
на форуме уже кто-то спрашивал про день города, мне нравятся сценарии на сайте "Сценарий дня"

----------


## ivalvikt

Надо признаться, что я использую такой же метод! Да, все наверно используют!

----------


## Опилат

> http://files.mail.ru/C49ED607419C44838A6E7B1F4752D0E9 презалила)))) и ещё добавила" план воспитательной работы"


Большое спасибо за материал!

----------


## Elen2

*Для тех кто живет и работает в Украине.*
Не знаю куда  выставить  :Blush2: 
* Журнал
                       Учбово – творчоi та виховноi роботи*
На мой взгляд, очень  хороший вариант для любого коллектива.
http://yadi.sk/d/JA4y4gY76YRtS

----------


## karpik-hoi

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, а кто-нибудь пишет план на год культуры?

----------


## Татьяна 1970

> http://files.mail.ru/OY17W2
> здесь мои документы,может кому пригодятся так как я работаю педагогом дополнительного образования -руководителем театрального коллектива..
> документы следующие: календарно-тематическое, планирование,учебно-тематическое планирование, индивидуальная работа,программа по одарённым детям,учебный план,учебно-предметный план....вся документация ведётся на основе программы обучения....


Обновите пожалуйста ссылку или пришлите на почту - raza1970@mail/ru. Я только начинаю работать с детьми и ваш опыт помог бы разобраться что к чему. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## вера денисенко

[QUOTE=Татьяна 1970;4708545]Обновите пожалуйста ссылку 


ссылка рабочая,только что проверила))))

----------


## Мриша

Девочки ни кто ещё не начинал писать план на год культуры?

----------


## Натник

> Девочки ни кто ещё не начинал писать план на год культуры?


уже сдали...но так как  мы сельский ДК, я много мероприятий не писала, в основном акции, приуроченные к Году культуры, цикл творческих вечеров....

----------


## вокся

> уже сдали...


мы тоже. У нас мероприятия начались уже в этом октябре.

----------


## Мриша

блин, а мы ещё не начинали... сдавать надо 5 декабря

----------


## Svetlunya

Arnav, а можно и мне на ящик прислать все эти документы? недавно пришла работать в дом культуры, опыт Ваш мне бы очень пригодился.

----------


## svetato4ka

Доброго всем дня!!!!У нас тоже завал полный  на работе к Новому году,а я ещё и на сессию уезжаю....Попутешествовала по теме,не нашла нужного,к сожалению большому. :Meeting: может быть есть у кого нибудь текстовой отчёт по работе с детьми,подростками и молодёжью?Помогите,пожалуйста,а то одной рукой курсовую в колледж пишу,второй текстовой по мероприятиям за год сочиняю.Переложить не на кого,т.к. в ДК работаю  "одна за всех"))) :Blush2:

----------


## Мриша

Девочки, у кого есть план для фольклорного кружка?

----------


## karpik-hoi

Коллеги, а есть у кого-нибудь план работы с пожилыми людьми? Поделитесь пожалуйста, и я всем помогу чем смогу.

----------


## elena1982_07

Добрый день коллеги! А есть у кого план семинаров методической службы на год?

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Повышение квалификации кадров.


№
п\п	 Форма проведения	Наименование мероприятия
 	Срок
проведения
1.		Семинар - практикум  	«Патриотическое воспитание: современные направления и технологии» - для специалистов КДУ. Подготовка  мероприятий к празднованию  70-й годовщины Победы  в Великой Отечественной войне на базе Дорогощанского СМДК.	Январь
2.		Семинар-совещание  «Итоги деятельности учреждений культуры за 2014 год» - для директоров культурно-досуговых учреждений.
Обучающий семинар	 «Основные аспекты планирования работы культурно-досугового учреждения» на базе Безыменского СМДК  – для начинающих директоров сельских домов культуры	Февраль
3.		 Семинар-презентация  «Композиционные формы построения Узорного хоровода» - для  специалистов учреждений культуры.
Обучающий семинар  «Подходы в привлечении сельских жителей к участию в клубных формированиях. Формы работы с населением»  на базе Антоновского СМДК – для начинающих директоров сельских домов культуры.	Март
4.		Семинар-презентация «Композиционные формы построения Узорного хоровода» -  для  специалистов учреждений культуры.

Обучающий семинар	 «Роль проектного управления в повышении эффективности работы сельского дома культуры» на базе Дорогощанского СМДК – для начинающих директоров СМДК.	Апрель
5.		Семинар–практикум «Лето 2015» - организация досуга детей и подростков в летний период – для художественных руководителей учреждений клубного типа. 	Май 
6.		Семинар-практикум  «Новые подходы в  организации культурно-досуговой деятельности в учреждениях клубного типа» - для художественных руководителей сельских домой культуры.	Июнь
7.	7	Мастер-классы	 «Создание видеопрезентаций при помощи Microsoft Power Point. Видеопрезентация как часть культурно-досугового мероприятия» - для директоров и специалистов учреждений культуры.	Июль
8.		Выездной семинар «Работа по сохранению и развитию русской национальной культуры»  на базе Дунайского СМДК – для директоров и художественных руководителей сельских домов культуры и клубов.	Август
9.		Мастер-класс  «Совершенствование форм и методов культурно-досуговой деятельности в рамках проведения профилактических мероприятий по борьбе с наркоманией, алкоголизмом, СПИДом и экстремизмом» - для художественных руководителей культурно-досуговых учреждений. 	Сентябрь
10.		Семинар-практикум 	«Мастерство хормейстера» - для руководителей хоров, вокальных коллективов.	Октябрь
11.		Семинар-практикум «Резервы для повышения доходности сельского модельного дома культуры» на базе Почаевского СМДК – для директоров сельских домов культуры.
Семинар-презентация «Культурный бренд как способ развития территории. Роль сельского модельного дома культуры в формировании брендиговых программ». Октябрь
12.		Семинар - совещание  «Планирование и отчетность деятельности  КДУ на 2015 год» - для директоров культурно-досуговых учреждений.	Ноябрь
13.		Дискуссионный семинар	«Эффективно работающий клуб – это …», для руководителей и специалистов учреждений культуры.  	Декабрь 
14.		Творческая лаборатория	«Народные игры и обряды» -  для специалистов культурно-досуговых учреждений.	В течение года
15.		 Методические дни	Расширенные консультации для специалистов сельских КДУ по вопросам культурно- досуговой деятельности и народного творчества.	В течение года




План  проведения
творческих лабораторий и семинаров-практикумов для работников Дома ремесел, руководителей кружков декоративно-прикладного творчества сельских учреждений культуры, педагогов дополнительного образования и мастеров-надомников.

№
п\п	Форма проведения 	Наименование мероприятия
	Срок
проведения
1.	Семинар - совещание
	Подведение итогов работы Дома ремесел МУК «Грайворонский РДК».  Внедрение инновационных форм в развитии и популяризации декоративно-прикладного искусства.	Январь
2.	Семинар-практикум	Русская народная кукла.
Знакомство с историей русской народной куклы и её назначением.	Февраль
3.	Семинар-практикум	«Войлоковаляние – старинный вид женского рукоделия»	Март
4.	Семинар - совещание
	Русский народный костюм. (Мужской костюм. Женский костюм. Головной убор. Пояс. Украшения, конструкция и орнамент русского костюма.)	Апрель
5	Семинар - совещание
	«Перспективы развития ремесел и народного искусства на территории Грайворонского района.  Народный костюм с. Смородино, его особенности  свойственные данной местности.	Май
6	Творческая лаборатория	История и технология изготовления куклы.
Практическая работа: Изготовление куклы.	Июнь
7	Творческая лаборатория	«Кружевная сказка», точечная роспись.	Август
8	Творческая лаборатория	«Пестрая поляна», лоскутное шитьё.	Сентябрь
10	Творческая лаборатория	«Открытие фабрики  Деда Мороза».	Ноябрь

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.03.2019), ната-тата (02.01.2017)

----------


## valentinka79

Делюсь методическими рекомендациями прошлого года. Может кому пригодятся

Методические 
рекомендации

Как привлечь детей и 
подростков в Дом культуры

    Основная цель деятельности ДК - привлечение детей и подростков и вообще всего населения  к культурному досугу, активному отдыху, приобщение к искусству, традициям народной культуры. В современном обществе, когда деятельность оправдывается материальной выгодой, культурные мероприятия проходят с переменным успехом, то собирая аншлаги, то не оправдывая ожидания.
Культурно-досуговые учреждения проводят различные концерты, по посещаемости которых невооруженным взглядом заметно, что устал наш народ от однообразных концертов. Людям хочется чего-то новенького. А что конкретно им предложить мы еще не придумали.
Также возникает проблема доли посещаемости детей на мероприятия и привлечености детей в клубные формирования в домах культуры.
О том, что может помочь заманить подростков в любительские объединения, кружки по интересам :
- проведение танцевальных вечеров (дискотек) - для молодежи и не только (если это актуально для вашей местности),
- организация кружков по интересам для детей и взрослых.
Например, для детей (уверена, ряд из них у Вас уже есть):
- кружок "Умелые руки" (условно), где бы дети учились работать с бумагой, глиной, пластилином, природным материалом и т.д.,
- хореографический,
- драматический,
- конструирование-моделировнаие,
- резьба по дереву, др.
Для взрослых:
- танцевальный,
- драматический,
- бисероплетение (это и подростки любят), др.(кружки названы условно).
В настоящее время модным и популярным становится hand made. Слово handmade или hand made с английского означает рукоделие, подарки ручной работы, то, что сделано руками. Фактически, это вещи, в которые вложены фантазия, душевные и физические силы мастера, его настроение и частичка души. Это результат превращения оригинальной дизайнерской задумки в конкретную необыкновенную вещь. Поскольку люди – это не производственные станки, способные изготовлять много-много абсолютно одинаковых вещей, можно с уверенностью утверждать, что каждая вещь ручной работы является абсолютно уникальной. 
Исходить нужно из имеющегося у вас ресурса - что умеют работники клуба (собственно, они это и делают), а также - что умеют жители вашего села. Явно есть увлеченные люди, которые могут передать свои умения и навыки другим.
Например, кто-то увлечен бисероплетением. Обратиться к этому человеку, пообщаться с ним и предложить вести кружок 2 раза в неделю.  Для этого не обязательно брать его в штат.
•	организация выступлений коллективов из села\района\других домов культуры. 
Это могут быть и театральные коллективы, и цирковые, и танцевальные, и писатели, и актеры, и группы разных направлений, и т.д. У жителей небольших населенных пунктов "голод" на такого рода события.
•	организация спортивных секций (если позволяет помещение), не требующих специального оборудования - шейпинг, аэробика, др.
Для ведения некоторых кружков можно пригласить и специалистов из других сел.
Заманить подростков в любительские объединения, клубы (кружки) по интересам должны помочь постоянная реклама, информационные стенды, видеотрансляции на телевидении занятий в кружках и студиях. 
Новое - часто хорошо забытое старое. Проведите опрос среди жителей, чем бы они хотели заниматься в ДК? Родителей спросите о занятиях для детей, детей и подростков - о занятиях для себя. И станет многое понятно. Только не ограничивайтесь десятком людей. Спросите 20-30 родителей детей садиковского возраста, затем столько же - школьников,  работающую молодежь и т.д., чтобы были охвачены все  (есть предположение, что за неделю вы спокойно опросите всех жителей).
Поговорите и на автобусных остановках,  и на очередном концерте, и с бабушками на лавочках, и в очереди в Сберкассу, и на предприятиях, в школе, и т.д. Спрашивайте не только о том, что хочет видеть в ДК опрашиваемый, но и предлагайте свои варианты организации досуга.
Все ответы обязательно фиксируйте на бумаге (дословно).
Если, например, 10 человек скажет, что хотели бы посещать ансамбль игры на ложках и учиться играть на этом инструменте - стоит задуматься, а не организовать ли такой ансамбль.
Дома культуры, как  люди: у каждого своя судьба, свой неповторимый самобытный облик. Он родился, чтобы стать не только развлекательным, но и культурным центром.
Можно сделать большой плакат с конкретным зазывным объявлением. "Товарищи родители, вы желаете своим детям яркой, творческой жизни?" Описать все мероприятия, проводимые Домом культуры. Дать и в газете объявление, и по ТНТ. Дети любят театр и сами любят наряжаться и представлять. Привлечь детей, наряженных в сказочные костюмы, может это будет фишкой. 
Анализируя работу сельских ДК можно сделать вывод, что организация пребывания детей и подростков в Доме культуры и отдельные досуговые мероприятия должны способствовать тому, чтобы каждое дело стало достоянием любого желающего. А для этого необходимо, чтобы:
- задуманное, запланированное дело соответствовало возрасту детей;
- подготовка к мероприятию способствовала получению положительных эмоций при индивидуальной и коллективной работе, поиску различных решений, возможности развития творческих способностей каждого ребенка;
- коллективное творческое дело стало полем для самовыражения каждого ребенка;
- любая разумная идея, прозвучавшая из уст детей, была бы услышана, по возможности принята и реализована;
- каждый ребенок нашел свое место в подготовке и осуществлении различных коллективных творческих дел.

Желаем вам творческих успехов, чтобы Дом культуры действительно стал очагом культуры и здорового образа жизни.

Методист по работе с детьми 
и подростками  РДК Дурнева В.Н.

МБУК КМДК  2013г.

----------

SVETUSIK (10.03.2016), Валентина Сысуева (28.03.2019), Варшава (18.08.2016)

----------


## Pина

> *Для тех кто живет и работает в Украине.*
> Не знаю куда  выставить 
> * Журнал
>                        Учбово – творчоi та виховноi роботи*
> На мой взгляд, очень  хороший вариант для любого коллектива.
> http://yadi.sk/d/JA4y4gY76YRtS


 Здравствуйте! Очень хочется посмотреть на этот журнал, я как раз работаю и живу в Украине) Не могли бы вы обновить ссылку)

----------

